# Premier Prediction League 21/22



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2021)

Two weeks and two days to go until it all kicks off. Plenty of times to round up the troops with some predictions, for the fourth edition of the Premier Prediction League. Someone must end the tyranny of Paperboy!


Rules

Post your predictions of all of the week's fixtures, prediction for each fixture must be posted *over an hour before kick-off* (so cannot be influenced by team line-ups).
Correct score gets you 3 points, correct result (win/lose/draw) only gets you 1 point.
When two players have the same points, the player who has attempted less fixtures will be shown higher in the table. If that number is the same, highest score on the most recent week is shown higher (like countback - kind of).
If you change your mind on a prediction before the deadline, please add a new post with your new prediction - don't edit your original one or I probably won't know you've done it.
Premier League only, so on FA Cup and international weeks we get a week off.

Hall of Fame
2018/19 Thread - 1st. MegaSteve - 2nd. Paperboy - 3rd. nickjdavis
2019/20 Thread - 1st. Paperboy - 2nd. Orikoru - 3rd. Stuart_C
2020/21 Thread - 1st. Paperboy - 2nd. Orikoru - 3rd. pauljames87


Standings





Fixtures

*FINAL DAY
Sunday 22 May 2022*
Arsenal 16:00 Everton
Brentford 16:00 Leeds
Brighton 16:00 West Ham
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle
Chelsea 16:00 Watford
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd
Leicester 16:00 Southampton
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa
Norwich 16:00 Spurs


----------



## Tashyboy (Jul 29, 2021)

WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal 1-1
Saturday 14 August 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds3-1
Burnley 15:00 Brighton1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace3-0
Everton 15:00 Southampton2-0
Leicester 15:00 Wolves2-1
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa1-2
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool0-3
Sunday 15 August 2021
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham1-2
Spurs 16:30 Man City1-3

cheers Ori me man


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 29, 2021)

WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021 
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
Saturday 14 August 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds 2-0
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-0
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa 0-2
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
Sunday 15 August 2021
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Spurs 16:30 Man City 1-2


----------



## Rooter (Jul 30, 2021)

*WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Saturday 14 August 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds 2-0
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa 0-0
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 2-3
*Sunday 15 August 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Man City 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

Just over one week to go! 😬


----------



## Rooter (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Just over one week to go! 😬
		
Click to expand...

I entered, everyone is scared. they all saying 'no point in entering, second place behind rooter is piers morgan fodder'


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 5, 2021)

*WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal 2-2
*Saturday 14 August 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds 3-1
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Everton 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Wolves 3-1
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 1-4
*Sunday 15 August 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham 1-3
Spurs 16:30 Man City 0-3


----------



## Piece (Aug 5, 2021)

I’m in. Will wait to late next week to enter 💪


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 7, 2021)

My new tactics for this season are to either not get banned when in a decent position or copy and paste everything Paperboy does


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 7, 2021)

Fixtures

WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal 1-1
Saturday 14 August 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds 1-0
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-0
Everton 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Leicester 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 1-0
Sunday 15 August 2021
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Spurs 16:30 Man City 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2021)

4LEX said:



			My new tactics for this season are to either not get banned when in a decent position or copy and paste everything Paperboy does 

Click to expand...

Mine apparently is to finish 2nd despite never being in any sort of title race at all.


----------



## 4LEX (Aug 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Mine apparently is to finish 2nd despite never being in any sort of title race at all.
		
Click to expand...

Are you called Ole?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 8, 2021)

4LEX said:



			Are you called Ole? 

Click to expand...

Close enough!


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 9, 2021)

Thanks for running this again. Good bit of fun. 👍

WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal 0-2
Saturday 14 August 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds 3-0
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Wolves 2-2
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
Sunday 15 August 2021
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham 0-2
Spurs 16:30 Man City 1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2021)

*WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal  1-2
*Saturday 14 August 2021 *
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds  2-1
Burnley 15:00 Brighton  0-1
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
Everton 15:00 Southampton  2-1
Leicester 15:00 Wolves  2-1
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa  0-1
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool  0-3
*Sunday 15 August 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham  1-1
Spurs 16:30 Man City  0-1


----------



## sam85 (Aug 9, 2021)

*WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal 1-1
*Saturday 14 August 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds 2-0
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 1-0
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace 4-0
Everton 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
*Sunday 15 August 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Man City 0-3


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2021)

32 hours to go!


----------



## Piece (Aug 12, 2021)

*WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal 1-1
*Saturday 14 August 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds 2-0
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 0-0
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Everton 15:00 Southampton 0-1
Leicester 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
*Sunday 15 August 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Man City 1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Aug 12, 2021)

Fixtures

*WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal  1-1
*Saturday 14 August 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds  2-0
Burnley 15:00 Brighton  2-2
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace  3-1
Everton 15:00 Southampton  1-0
Leicester 15:00 Wolves  2-1
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa  0-2
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool  1-2
*Sunday 15 August 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham  1-2
Spurs 16:30 Man City  2-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 12, 2021)

Fixtures

*WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal 0-2
*Saturday 14 August 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-0
Everton 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Leicester 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 0-3
*Sunday 15 August 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Man City 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2021)

Last chance and the big man himself hasn't entered yet  @Paperboy


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 13, 2021)

*WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021*
Brentford 1 - 2 Arsenal

*Saturday 14 August 2021*
Man Utd 1 - 1 Leeds
Burnley 2 - 1 Brighton
Chelsea 2 - 0 Crystal Palace
Everton 2 - 0 Southampton
Leicester 2 - 1 Wolves
Watford 1 - 2 Aston Villa
Norwich 1 - 3 Liverpool

*Sunday 15 August 2021*
Newcastle 0 - 2 West Ham
Spurs 1 - 3 Man City


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 13, 2021)

*WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021*
Brentford 0 - 2 Arsenal

*Saturday 14 August 2021*
Man Utd 2 - 0 Leeds
Burnley 1 - 1 Brighton
Chelsea 3 - 0 Crystal Palace
Everton 2 - 0 Southampton
Leicester 2 - 0 Wolves
Watford 1 - 2 Aston Villa
Norwich 0 - 2 Liverpool

*Sunday 15 August 2021*
Newcastle 1 - 1 West Ham
Spurs 0 - 2 Man City


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 13, 2021)

*WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Saturday 14 August 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 1-0
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace 4-0
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
*Sunday 15 August 2021*
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham 0-2
Spurs 16:30 Man City 1-3


----------



## fundy (Aug 13, 2021)

WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal 0-2
Saturday 14 August 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Leeds 1-2
Burnley 15:00 Brighton 1-0
Chelsea 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Everton 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Wolves 3-1
Watford 15:00 Aston Villa 1-3
Norwich 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
Sunday 15 August 2021
Newcastle 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Spurs 16:30 Man City 0-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 13, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Fixtures

*WEEK 1
Friday 13 August 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Arsenal 0-2
		
Click to expand...

Can I claim that I got the score correct? Ok it was the wrong way round but it's still the correct score.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2021)

Week one done. Tashyboy makes a far better start than his team did.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 16, 2021)

*WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Burnley
Aston Villa 15:00 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 15:00 Brentford
Leeds 15:00 Everton
Man City 15:00 Norwich
Brighton 17:30 Watford
*Sunday 22 August 2021*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd
Wolves 14:00 Spurs
Arsenal 16:30 Chelsea
*Monday 23 August 2021*
West Ham 20:00 Leicester


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 16, 2021)

WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley

Aston Villa 1-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-2 Brentford

Leeds 15:00 Everton
Man City 3-0 Norwich
Brighton 1-2 Watford

Sunday 22 August 2021
Southampton 0-2 Man Utd
Wolves 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 1-3 Chelsea

Monday 23 August 2021
West Ham 2-2 Leicester


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 16, 2021)

*WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Newcastle 2-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Brentford 1-3
Leeds 15:00 Everton 1-1
Man City 15:00 Norwich 4-1
Brighton 17:30 Watford 1-2
*Sunday 22 August 2021*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 14:00 Spurs 1-1
Arsenal 16:30 Chelsea 0-3
*Monday 23 August 2021*
West Ham 20:00 Leicester 2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Week one done. Tashyboy makes a far better start than his team did. 

View attachment 38039

Click to expand...


WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021
Liverpool 12:30 Burnley 3-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Newcastle2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Brentford1-2
Leeds 15:00 Everton1-1
Man City 15:00 Norwich4-1
Brighton 17:30 Watford1-2
Sunday 22 August 2021
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd0-3
Wolves 14:00 Spurs1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Chelsea0-3
Monday 23 August 2021
West Ham 20:00 Leicester1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Aug 16, 2021)

*Saturday 21 August 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Burnley  3-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Newcastle  2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Brentford  1-1
Leeds 15:00 Everton  2-2
Man City 15:00 Norwich  4-0
Brighton 17:30 Watford  2-1
*Sunday 22 August 2021*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd  1-3
Wolves 14:00 Spurs  1-1
Arsenal 16:30 Chelsea  1-2
*Monday 23 August 2021*
West Ham 20:00 Leicester  2-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 16, 2021)

WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021
Liverpool 12:30 Burnley 3-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Leeds 15:00 Everton 2-1
Man City 15:00 Norwich 6-0
Brighton 17:30 Watford 1-1
Sunday 22 August 2021
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 14:00 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Chelsea 0-2
Monday 23 August 2021
West Ham 20:00 Leicester 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 16, 2021)

*WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Burnley 3-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Brentford 0-2
Leeds 15:00 Everton 0-1
Man City 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Brighton 17:30 Watford 1-2
*Sunday 22 August 2021*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 14:00 Spurs 0-1
Arsenal 16:30 Chelsea 1-2
*Monday 23 August 2021*
West Ham 20:00 Leicester 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 17, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley

Aston Villa 1-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-2 Brentford

*Leeds 15:00 Everton*
Man City 3-0 Norwich
Brighton 1-2 Watford

Sunday 22 August 2021
Southampton 0-2 Man Utd
Wolves 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 1-3 Chelsea

Monday 23 August 2021
West Ham 2-2 Leicester
		
Click to expand...

15 nil seems a bit steep, I don't think Everton are that bad.


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			15 nil seems a bit steep, I don't think Everton are that bad. 

Click to expand...

Oops. 

Leeds 1-1 Everton

😎


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Week one done. Tashyboy makes a far better start than his team did. 

View attachment 38039

Click to expand...


guess @Orikoru has me on ignore 👻👻👻


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 17, 2021)

fundy said:



			guess @Orikoru has me on ignore 👻👻👻
		
Click to expand...

Bah, I don't ignore anyone, you were the last person and I thought I had everyone by then. 😂 Will be updated shortly.. probably Thursday as I'm playing golf tomorrow! Sorry pal.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2021)

* Table updated in first post! Apologies to @fundy  (P.S. you were late on the first game which is why you only have 9 games predicted, but it worked in your favour since you got it wrong anyway and you're higher up the league for having done less games).



*WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Burnley 2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Leeds 15:00 Everton 2-1
Man City 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Brighton 17:30 Watford 2-1
*Sunday 22 August 2021*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 1-3
Wolves 14:00 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Chelsea 0-2
*Monday 23 August 2021*
West Ham 20:00 Leicester 1-2


----------



## sam85 (Aug 19, 2021)

*WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Burnley 2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Newcastle 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Brentford 1-0
Leeds 15:00 Everton 1-1
Man City 15:00 Norwich 4-0
Brighton 17:30 Watford 2-0
*Sunday 22 August 2021*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 14:00 Spurs 1-1
Arsenal 16:30 Chelsea 0-2
*Monday 23 August 2021*
West Ham 20:00 Leicester 2-2


----------



## fundy (Aug 19, 2021)

WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021
Liverpool 12:30 Burnley 2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Newcastle 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Leeds 15:00 Everton 3-1
Man City 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Watford 1-1
Sunday 22 August 2021
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 14:00 Spurs 2-2
Arsenal 16:30 Chelsea 1-2
Monday 23 August 2021
West Ham 20:00 Leicester 2-1


----------



## Rooter (Aug 19, 2021)

*Saturday 21 August 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Burnley 3-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Leeds 15:00 Everton 1-2
Man City 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Brighton 17:30 Watford 2-1
*Sunday 22 August 2021*
Southampton 14:00 Man Utd 0-4
Wolves 14:00 Spurs 1-3
Arsenal 16:30 Chelsea 0-2
*Monday 23 August 2021*
West Ham 20:00 Leicester 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 20, 2021)

Saturday
Liverpool v Burnley.3-0
Aston Villa v Newcastle.1-1
Crystal Palace v Brentford.2-1
Leeds v Everton.2-1
Man City v Norwich.5-0
Brighton v Watford.3-1
Sunday
Southampton v Man Utd.1-4
Wolves v Spurs.0-2
Arsenal v Chelsea.1-3
Monday
West Ham v Leicester.2-2


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 20, 2021)

*WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021*
Liverpool 2 - 0 Burnley
Aston Villa 2 - 1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Brentford
Leeds 1 - 1 Everton
Man City 3 - 0 Norwich
Brighton 1 - 0 Watford

*Sunday 22 August 2021*
Southampton 1 - 3 Man Utd
Wolves 1 - 2 Spurs
Arsenal 1 - 2 Chelsea

*Monday 23 August 2021*
West Ham 0 - 1 Leicester


----------



## Piece (Aug 20, 2021)

*WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021*
Liverpool 4-0 Burnley
Aston Villa 1-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 0-1 Brentford
Leeds 1-2 Everton
Man City 3-0 Norwich
Brighton 1-1 Watford

*Sunday 22 August 2021*
Southampton 0-2 Man Utd
Wolves 1-1 Spurs
Arsenal 0-2 Chelsea

*Monday 23 August 2021*
West Ham 2-2 Leicester


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 21, 2021)

WEEK 2
Saturday 21 August 2021
Liverpool 3 - 0 Burnley
Aston Villa 1 - 1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Brentford
Leeds 1 - 2 Everton
Man City 3 - 0 Norwich
Brighton 1 - 2 Watford

Sunday 22 August 2021
Southampton 0 - 3 Man Utd
Wolves 1 - 2 Spurs
Arsenal 0 - 3 Chelsea

Monday 23 August 2021
West Ham 0 - 1 Leicester


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2021)

We have a handsome and charming new leader! Also, sam85 jumped from second-last to second, which is fairly impressive.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2021)

*WEEK 3
Saturday 28 August 2021*
Man City 12:30 Arsenal
Aston Villa 15:00 Brentford
Brighton 15:00 Everton
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton
Norwich 15:00 Leicester
West Ham 15:00 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 17:30 Chelsea
*Sunday 29 August 2021*
Burnley 14:00 Leeds
Spurs 14:00 Watford
Wolves 16:30 Man Utd


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 24, 2021)

*WEEK 3
Saturday 28 August 2021*
Man City 12:30 Arsenal 4-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Everton 2-2
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Norwich 15:00 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Liverpool 17:30 Chelsea 2-2
*Sunday 29 August 2021*
Burnley 14:00 Leeds 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Watford 2-1
Wolves 16:30 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 24, 2021)

Clearly I won’t remember to do these so I’ll bow out now. Good luck folks.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Clearly I won’t remember to do these so I’ll bow out now. Good luck folks.
		
Click to expand...

You're only one week behind, it's not insurmountable!


----------



## fundy (Aug 24, 2021)

WEEK 3
Saturday 28 August 2021
Man City 12:30 Arsenal 3-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Everton 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Leicester 0-2
West Ham 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Liverpool 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Sunday 29 August 2021
Burnley 14:00 Leeds 1-3
Spurs 14:00 Watford 2-0
Wolves 16:30 Man Utd 1-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Aug 24, 2021)

*WEEK 3
Saturday 28 August 2021*
Man City 12:30 Arsenal 3-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Everton 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Norwich 15:00 Leicester 0-3
West Ham 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Liverpool 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 29 August 2021*
Burnley 14:00 Leeds 1-1
Spurs 14:00 Watford 2-0
Wolves 16:30 Man Utd 1-3


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 24, 2021)

*Saturday 28 August 2021*
Man City 12:30 Arsenal 3-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Brentford2-1
Brighton 15:00 Everton1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton1-2
Norwich 15:00 Leicester1-3
West Ham 15:00 Crystal Palace2-0
Liverpool 17:30 Chelsea1-3
*Sunday 29 August 2021*
Burnley 14:00 Leeds1-1
Spurs 14:00 Watford2-0
Wolves 16:30 Man Utd1-2


----------



## Kellfire (Aug 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You're only one week behind, it's not insurmountable! 

Click to expand...

I already struggle to remember to do FPL and Super Six and I pay into leagues with friends with those! I know my limits.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 24, 2021)

*WEEK 3
Saturday 28 August 2021*
Man City 12:30 Arsenal 3-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Everton 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Norwich 15:00 Leicester 0-2
West Ham 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Liverpool 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
*Sunday 29 August 2021*
Burnley 14:00 Leeds 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Watford 2-0
Wolves 16:30 Man Utd 1-3


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 24, 2021)

WEEK 3

Saturday 28 August 2021

Man City 3-0 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2-1 Brentford
Brighton 0-1 Everton
Newcastle 0-0 Southampton
Norwich 0-2 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-2 Chelsea

Sunday 29 August 2021

Burnley 1-1 Leeds
Spurs 2-0 Watford
Wolves 1-2 Man Utd


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 24, 2021)

WEEK 3
Saturday 28 August 2021
Man City 12:30 Arsenal 3-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Brentford 1-0
Brighton 15:00 Everton 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Leicester 0-2
West Ham 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Liverpool 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Sunday 29 August 2021
Burnley 14:00 Leeds 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Watford 2-0
Wolves 16:30 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2021)

*Saturday 28 August 2021*
Man City 12:30 Arsenal 3-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Brentford 2-1 
Brighton 15:00 Everton 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton 2-2
Norwich 15:00 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Liverpool 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
*Sunday 29 August 2021*
Burnley 14:00 Leeds 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Watford 1-0
Wolves 16:30 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 25, 2021)

*Saturday*
Man City v Arsenal.3-0
Aston Villa v Brentford.3-1
Brighton v Everton.1-1
Newcastle v Southampton.2-1
Norwich v Leicester.0-3
West Ham v Crystal Palace.3-1
Liverpool v Chelsea.1-2
*Sunday* 
Burnley v Leeds.0-0
them v Watford.2-0
Wolves v Man Utd.1-4


----------



## Hogieefc (Aug 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 3
Saturday 28 August 2021*
Man City 12:30 Arsenal  2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Brentford  2-1
Brighton 15:00 Everton  1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Southampton  1-1
Norwich 15:00 Leicester  1-3
West Ham 15:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
Liverpool 17:30 Chelsea  2-2
*Sunday 29 August 2021*
Burnley 14:00 Leeds  1-2
Spurs 14:00 Watford  2-0
Wolves 16:30 Man Utd  0-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Aug 26, 2021)

*Saturday*
Man City v Arsenal 2-1
Aston Villa v Brentford 0-1
Brighton v Everton 1-0
Newcastle v Southampton 0-2
Norwich v Leicester 1-2
West Ham v Crystal Palace 2-0
Liverpool v Chelsea 1-1
*Sunday*
Burnley v Leeds 1-0
Spurs v Watford 4-1
Wolves v Man Utd 1-3


----------



## sam85 (Aug 27, 2021)

*Saturday*
Man City v Arsenal 3-0
Aston Villa v Brentford 2-0
Brighton v Everton 1-1
Newcastle v Southampton 1-1
Norwich v Leicester 2-1
West Ham v Crystal Palace 2-0
Liverpool v Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday*
Burnley v Leeds 1-0
Spurs v Watford 2-0
Wolves v Man Utd 1-1


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 27, 2021)

*Saturday*
Man City v Arsenal 3-0
Aston Villa v Brentford 2-1
Brighton v Everton 1-2
Newcastle v Southampton 1-1
Norwich v Leicester 0-2
West Ham v Crystal Palace 2-0
Liverpool v Chelsea 1-1
*Sunday*
Burnley v Leeds 1-0
Spurs v Watford 3-1
Wolves v Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 27, 2021)

*Saturday*
Man City 3 - 0 Arsenal
Aston Villa 2 - 0 Brentford
Brighton 1 - 2 Everton
Newcastle 1 - 1 Southampton
Norwich 0 - 3 Leicester
West Ham 2 - 0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1 - 1 Chelsea

*Sunday*
Burnley 1 - 2 Leeds 
Spurs 2 - 0 Watford 
Wolves 1 - 2 Man Utd


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2021)

*Week 3 Standings*

Well, I'm sure nobody expected this.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2021)

*WEEK 4*


*Saturday 11 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Spurs
Arsenal 15:00 Norwich
Brentford 15:00 Brighton
Leicester 15:00 Man City
Man Utd 15:00 Newcastle
Southampton 15:00 West Ham
Watford 15:00 Wolves
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa
*Sunday 12 September 2021*
Leeds 16:30 Liverpool
*Monday 13 September 2021*
Everton 20:00 Burnley


----------



## Billysboots (Aug 31, 2021)

Saturday 11 September 2021

Crystal Palace 0-2 Spurs
Arsenal 1-0 Norwich
Brentford 1-2 Brighton
Leicester 1-2 Man City
Man Utd 4-0 Newcastle
Southampton 1-2 West Ham
Watford 0-1 Wolves
Chelsea 3-0 Aston Villa

Sunday 12 September 2021

Leeds 1-2 Liverpool

Monday 13 September 2021

Everton 1-0 Burnley


----------



## pokerjoke (Aug 31, 2021)

Saturday 11 September 2021
Crystal Palace 12:30 Spurs 0-2
Arsenal 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Brentford 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Man City 0-2
Man Utd 15:00 Newcastle 3-0
Southampton 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Watford 15:00 Wolves 0-1
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 3-1
Sunday 12 September 2021
Leeds 16:30 Liverpool 1-1
Monday 13 September 2021
Everton 20:00 Burnley 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 31, 2021)

WEEK 4


Saturday 11 September 2021
Crystal Palace 12:30 Spurs1-2
Arsenal 15:00 Norwich2-1
Brentford 15:00 Brighton1-1
Leicester 15:00 Man City1-2
Man Utd 15:00 Newcastle4-0
Southampton 15:00 West Ham1-2
Watford 15:00 Wolves1-1
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa3-1
Sunday 12 September 2021
Leeds 16:30 Liverpool1-2
Monday 13 September 2021
Everton 20:00 Burnley2-1


----------



## Rooter (Sep 1, 2021)

*Saturday 11 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Spurs 0-2
Arsenal 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Brentford 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Man City 1-2
Man Utd 15:00 Newcastle 3-0
Southampton 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Watford 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 2-0
*Sunday 12 September 2021*
Leeds 16:30 Liverpool 2-3
*Monday 13 September 2021*
Everton 20:00 Burnley 1-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 1, 2021)

*Saturday 11 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Spurs 0-2
Arsenal 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Brentford 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Man City 1-2
Man Utd 15:00 Newcastle 3-0
Southampton 15:00 West Ham 1-3
Watford 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 2-1
*Sunday 12 September 2021*
Leeds 16:30 Liverpool 2-3
*Monday 13 September 2021*
Everton 20:00 Burnley 1-0


----------



## sam85 (Sep 2, 2021)

*Saturday 11 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Spurs 1-1
Arsenal 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Brentford 15:00 Brighton 2-2
Leicester 15:00 Man City 0-2
Man Utd 15:00 Newcastle 4-0
Southampton 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Watford 15:00 Wolves 0-1
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 3-1
*Sunday 12 September 2021*
Leeds 16:30 Liverpool 0-2
*Monday 13 September 2021*
Everton 20:00 Burnley 3-1


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 8, 2021)

*Saturday 11 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Spurs 0-2
Arsenal 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Brentford 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Man City 1-2
Man Utd 15:00 Newcastle 3-0
Southampton 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Watford 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 2-1
*Sunday 12 September 2021*
Leeds 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
*Monday 13 September 2021*
Everton 20:00 Burnley 1-0


----------



## fundy (Sep 8, 2021)

Saturday 11 September 2021
Crystal Palace 12:30 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 15:00 Norwich 1-1
Brentford 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Man City 0-2
Man Utd 15:00 Newcastle 3-1
Southampton 15:00 West Ham 1-3
Watford 15:00 Wolves 0-2
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Sunday 12 September 2021
Leeds 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Monday 13 September 2021
Everton 20:00 Burnley 2-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 8, 2021)

*Saturday* 
Crystal Palace v Spurs 1 - 2
Arsenal v Norwich 3 - 1
Brentford v Brighton 1 - 1
Leicester v Man City 1 - 2
Man Utd v Newcastle 4 - 0
Southampton v West Ham 1 - 1
Watford v Wolves 1 - 2
Chelsea v Aston Villa 3 - 0
*Sunday*
Leeds v Liverpool 1 - 2
*Monday* 
Everton v Burnley 2 - 0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 8, 2021)

*Saturday 11 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Spurs 0-2
Arsenal 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Brentford 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Man City 1-2
Man Utd 15:00 Newcastle 3-0
Southampton 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Watford 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 3-1
*Sunday 12 September 2021*
Leeds 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
*Monday 13 September 2021*
Everton 20:00 Burnley 2-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 8, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 4*


*Saturday 11 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Spurs  1-2
Arsenal 15:00 Norwich  2-0
Brentford 15:00 Brighton  2-0
Leicester 15:00 Man City  1-3
Man Utd 15:00 Newcastle  3-0
Southampton 15:00 West Ham  1-1
Watford 15:00 Wolves  1-1
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa  2-0
*Sunday 12 September 2021*
Leeds 16:30 Liverpool  1-2
*Monday 13 September 2021*
Everton 20:00 Burnley  2-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Piece (Sep 10, 2021)

*WEEK 4*

*Saturday 11 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 12:30 Spurs 0-2
Arsenal 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Brentford 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Man City 1-2
Man Utd 15:00 Newcastle 5-1
Southampton 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Watford 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Chelsea 17:30 Aston Villa 2-0
*Sunday 12 September 2021*
Leeds 16:30 Liverpool 1-3
*Monday 13 September 2021*
Everton 20:00 Burnley 1-0


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 11, 2021)

Palace 1 - 2 Spurs


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 11, 2021)

*WEEK 4*

*Saturday 11 September 2021*
Arsenal 2 - 0 Norwich
Brentford 1 - 1 Brighton
Leicester 1 - 2 Man City
Man Utd 1 - 1 Newcastle
Southampton 1 - 2 West Ham
Watford 1 - 1 Wolves
Chelsea 2 - 1 Aston Villa

*Sunday 12 September 2021*
Leeds 1 - 2 Liverpool

*Monday 13 September 2021*
Everton 2 - 1 Burnley


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2021)

*Week 4 Standings*

*

*

*Week 5 Fixtures
Friday 17 September 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Leeds
*Saturday 18 September 2021*
Wolves 12:30 Brentford
Burnley 15:00 Arsenal
Liverpool 15:00 Crystal Palace
Man City 15:00 Southampton
Norwich 15:00 Watford
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton
*Sunday 19 September 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester
West Ham 14:00 Man Utd
Spurs 16:30 Chelsea


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 14, 2021)

Week 5 Fixtures
Friday 17 September 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Leeds 1-2
Saturday 18 September 2021
Wolves 12:30 Brentford 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Arsenal2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Crystal Palace3-1
Man City 15:00 Southampton4-0
Norwich 15:00 Watford1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton1-3
Sunday 19 September 2021
Brighton 14:00 Leicester1-2
West Ham 14:00 Man Utd2-1
Spurs 16:30 Chelsea1-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 15, 2021)

Week 5 Fixtures
Friday 17 September 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Leeds 1-3
Saturday 18 September 2021
Wolves 12:30 Brentford 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Arsenal 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Man City 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Norwich 15:00 Watford 0-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 1-2
Sunday 19 September 2021
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 14:00 Man Utd 1-2
Spurs 16:30 Chelsea 1-2


----------



## Rooter (Sep 15, 2021)

Week 5 Fixtures
Friday 17 September 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Leeds 2-2
Saturday 18 September 2021
Wolves 12:30 Brentford 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Arsenal 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Man City 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Norwich 15:00 Watford 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 1-1
Sunday 19 September 2021
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Man Utd 1-2
Spurs 16:30 Chelsea 1-3


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 15, 2021)

Friday 17 September 2021

Newcastle 1-2 Leeds

Saturday 18 September 2021

Wolves 1-0 Brentford
Burnley 0-1 Arsenal
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace
Man City 3-0 Southampton
Norwich 1-1 Watford
Aston Villa 1-2 Everton

Sunday 19 September 2021

Brighton 0-2 Leicester
West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Spurs 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 15, 2021)

*Friday 17 September 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Leeds 1-2
*Saturday 18 September 2021*
Wolves 12:30 Brentford 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Arsenal 1-0
Liverpool 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Watford 1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 2-1
*Sunday 19 September 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 14:00 Man Utd 1-3
Spurs 16:30 Chelsea 0-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 15, 2021)

*Week 5 Fixtures
Friday 17 September 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Leeds 1-2
*Saturday 18 September 2021*
Wolves 12:30 Brentford 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Arsenal 0-2
Liverpool 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Norwich 15:00 Watford 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 1-2
*Sunday 19 September 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Man Utd 2-3
Spurs 16:30 Chelsea 1-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 16, 2021)

*Week 5 Fixtures
Friday 17 September 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Leeds  1-2
*Saturday 18 September 2021*
Wolves 12:30 Brentford  2-1
Burnley 15:00 Arsenal  0-2
Liverpool 15:00 Crystal Palace  3-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton  4-0
Norwich 15:00 Watford  2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton  1-1
*Sunday 19 September 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester  0-1
West Ham 14:00 Man Utd  1-3
Spurs 16:30 Chelsea  0-2


----------



## fundy (Sep 16, 2021)

Week 5 Fixtures
Friday 17 September 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Leeds 2-3
Saturday 18 September 2021
Wolves 12:30 Brentford 2-0
Burnley 15:00 Arsenal 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Man City 15:00 Southampton 5-0
Norwich 15:00 Watford 1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 2-2
Sunday 19 September 2021
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 1-1
West Ham 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Spurs 16:30 Chelsea 0-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 16, 2021)

Week 5 Fixtures
Friday 17 September 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Leeds 1-2
Saturday 18 September 2021
Wolves 12:30 Brentford 2-0
Burnley 15:00 Arsenal 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Watford 0-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 2-2
Sunday 19 September 2021
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 0-1
West Ham 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Spurs 16:30 Chelsea 2-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 16, 2021)

*Friday*
Newcastle v Leeds Friday 8pm 2 - 2
*Saturday* 
Wolves v Brentford 2 - 1
Burnley v Arsenal 1 - 1
Liverpool v Crystal Palace 3 - 2
Man City v Southampton 4 - 0
Norwich v Watford 2 - 1
Aston Villa v Everton 1 - 1
*Sunday* 
Brighton v Leicester 2 - 1
West Ham v Man Utd 1 - 3 
Spurs v Chelsea 1 - 2


----------



## sam85 (Sep 17, 2021)

Week 5 Fixtures
Friday 17 September 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Leeds 2-1
Saturday 18 September 2021
Wolves 12:30 Brentford 3-0
Burnley 15:00 Arsenal 0-2
Liverpool 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-0
Man City 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Norwich 15:00 Watford 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 2-0
Sunday 19 September 2021
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 1-1
West Ham 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Spurs 16:30 Chelsea 1-3


----------



## Piece (Sep 17, 2021)

*Week 5 Fixtures
Friday 17 September 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Leeds 0-1
*Saturday 18 September 2021*
Wolves 12:30 Brentford 2-0
Burnley 15:00 Arsenal 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Man City 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Norwich 15:00 Watford 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Everton 0-2
*Sunday 19 September 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Leicester 1-1
West Ham 14:00 Man Utd 1-1
Spurs 16:30 Chelsea 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 17, 2021)

Friday 17 September 2021

Newcastle 0 - 2 Leeds


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 18, 2021)

Wolves 2 - 1 Brentford


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 18, 2021)

Burnley 1 - 1 Arsenal
Liverpool 3 - 0 Palace
Man City 4 - 0 Saints
Norwich 1 - 2 Watford 
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Everton

Brighton 1 - 2 Leicester
West Ham 1 - 2 Man Utd
Spurs 1 - 1 Chelsea


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 21, 2021)

Tricky week this one was.

*Week 5 Standings

*

*Week 6 Fixtures
Saturday 25 September 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Man City
Man Utd 12:30 Aston Villa
Everton 15:00 Norwich
Leeds 15:00 West Ham
Leicester 15:00 Burnley
Watford 15:00 Newcastle
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool
*Sunday 26 September 2021*
Southampton 14:00 Wolves
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs
*Monday 27 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Brighton


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 21, 2021)

Week 6 Fixtures
Saturday 25 September 2021
Chelsea 12:30 Man City 1-3
Man Utd 12:30 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 15:00 Norwich3-0
Leeds 15:00 West Ham1-1
Leicester 15:00 Burnley2-1
Watford 15:00 Newcastle2-1
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool1-3
Sunday 26 September 2021
Southampton 14:00 Wolves1-1
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs1-1
Monday 27 September 2021
Crystal Palace 20:00 Brighton1–2


----------



## Rooter (Sep 21, 2021)

*Saturday 25 September 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Man City 2-1
Man Utd 12:30 Aston Villa 3-0
Everton 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Leeds 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Watford 15:00 Newcastle 2-2
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 1-3
*Sunday 26 September 2021*
Southampton 14:00 Wolves 1-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 1-1
*Monday 27 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Brighton 1-3


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 21, 2021)

Week 6 Fixtures
Saturday 25 September 2021

Chelsea 1-1 Man City
Man Utd 2-1 Aston Villa
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Leeds 0-1 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Watford 1-1 Newcastle
Brentford 1-3 Liverpool

Sunday 26 September 2021

Southampton 1-0 Wolves
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs

Monday 27 September 2021

Crystal Palace 1-2 Brighton


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 21, 2021)

Week 6 Fixtures
Saturday 25 September 2021

Chelsea 2-1 Man City
Man Utd 3-1 Aston Villa
Everton 2-0 Norwich
Leeds 1-3 West Ham
Leicester 1-0 Burnley
Watford 1-1 Newcastle
Brentford 1-2 Liverpool

Sunday 26 September 2021

Southampton 1-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs

Monday 27 September 2021

Crystal Palace 2-2 Brighton


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 22, 2021)

*Saturday 25 September 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Man City 1-0
Man Utd 12:30 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Leeds 15:00 West Ham 2-2
Leicester 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Watford 15:00 Newcastle 1-0
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
*Sunday 26 September 2021*
Southampton 14:00 Wolves 0-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 1-1
*Monday 27 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Brighton 1-2


----------



## fundy (Sep 22, 2021)

Week 6 Fixtures
Saturday 25 September 2021
Chelsea 12:30 Man City 1-0
Man Utd 12:30 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 15:00 Norwich 3-1
Leeds 15:00 West Ham 1-3
Leicester 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Watford 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 0-2
Sunday 26 September 2021
Southampton 14:00 Wolves 0-1
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 1-1
Monday 27 September 2021
Crystal Palace 20:00 Brighton 1-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 22, 2021)

Week 6 Fixtures
Saturday 25 September 2021
Chelsea 12:30 Man City 1-0
Man Utd 12:30 Aston Villa 3-1
Everton 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Leeds 15:00 West Ham 2-2
Leicester 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Watford 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 1-1
Sunday 26 September 2021
Southampton 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 1-2
Monday 27 September 2021
Crystal Palace 20:00 Brighton 0-0


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 22, 2021)

Annoyed I've missed the first 5 weeks of this, but might as well start now

Week 6 Fixtures
Saturday 25 September 2021
Chelsea 12:30 Man City 2-1
Man Utd 12:30 Aston Villa 4-0
Everton 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Leeds 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Watford 15:00 Newcastle 3-2
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 1-2
Sunday 26 September 2021
Southampton 14:00 Wolves 2-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 0-2
Monday 27 September 2021
Crystal Palace 20:00 Brighton 0-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 22, 2021)

*Saturday* 
Chelsea v Man City 1 - 1
Man Utd v Aston Villa 3 - 0
Everton v Norwich 3 - 0
Leeds v West Ham 1 - 2
Leicester v Burnley 3 - 1
Watford v Newcastle 2 - 2 
Brentford v Liverpool 1 - 3
*Sunday* 
Southampton v Wolves 2 - 1
Arsenal v Spurs 1 - 1
*Monday* 
Crystal Palace v Brighton 3 - 1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 22, 2021)

*Week 6 Fixtures
Saturday 25 September 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Man City 2-1
Man Utd 12:30 Aston Villa 3-1
Everton 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Leeds 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Watford 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 1-3
*Sunday 26 September 2021*
Southampton 14:00 Wolves 0-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 1-1
*Monday 27 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Brighton 1-1


----------



## Piece (Sep 24, 2021)

*Week 6 Fixtures
Saturday 25 September 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Man City 2-1
Man Utd 12:30 Aston Villa 2-0
Everton 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Leeds 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Burnley 1-2
Watford 15:00 Newcastle 0-0
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 1-3
*Sunday 26 September 2021*
Southampton 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 1-1
*Monday 27 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Brighton 1-1


----------



## sam85 (Sep 24, 2021)

Saturday 25 September 2021
Chelsea 12:30 Man City 1-1
Man Utd 12:30 Aston Villa 3 -0
Everton 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Leeds 15:00 West Ham 2-2
Leicester 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Watford 15:00 Newcastle 1-0
Brentford 17:30 Liverpool 0-4
Sunday 26 September 2021
Southampton 14:00 Wolves 1-0
Arsenal 16:30 Spurs 3-1
Monday 27 September 2021
Crystal Palace 20:00 Brighton 2-1


----------



## Paperboy (Sep 25, 2021)

*Saturday 25 September 2021*
Chelsea 1 - 1 Man City
Man Utd 2 - 1 Aston Villa
Everton 3 - 0 Norwich
Leeds 1 - 2 West Ham
Leicester 2 - 0 Burnley
Watford 1 - 1 Newcastle
Brentford 1 - 3 Liverpool

*Sunday 26 September 2021*
Southampton 1 - 1 Wolves
Arsenal 1 - 2 Spurs

*Monday 27 September 2021*
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Brighton


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2021)

Wow.. I knew the wheels would fall off pretty soon. 





*WEEK 7
Saturday 2 October 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Everton
Burnley 15:00 Norwich
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton
Leeds 15:00 Watford
Wolves 15:00 Newcastle
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal
*Sunday 3 October 2021*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leicester
Spurs 14:00 Aston Villa
West Ham 14:00 Brentford
Liverpool 16:30 Man City


----------



## Swango1980 (Sep 28, 2021)

*WEEK 7
Saturday 2 October 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Everton  2-0
Burnley 15:00 Norwich  1-0
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton   4-1
Leeds 15:00 Watford   2-2
Wolves 15:00 Newcastle   1-1
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal   1-0
*Sunday 3 October 2021*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leicester   1-1
Spurs 14:00 Aston Villa   0-2
West Ham 14:00 Brentford   2-1
Liverpool 16:30 Man City   0-3


----------



## fundy (Sep 28, 2021)

Saturday 2 October 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Everton 3-1
Burnley 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Watford 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Newcastle 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1-1
Sunday 3 October 2021
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leicester 2-2
Spurs 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
West Ham 14:00 Brentford 3-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-1


----------



## Rooter (Sep 28, 2021)

*Saturday 2 October 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Everton 3-1
Burnley 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Watford 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Newcastle 2-2
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
*Sunday 3 October 2021*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leicester 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Aston Villa 0-3
West Ham 14:00 Brentford 3-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 28, 2021)

*WEEK 7
Saturday 2 October 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Everton  2-1
Burnley 15:00 Norwich  1-0
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton   2-1
Leeds 15:00 Watford   2-1
Wolves 15:00 Newcastle   2-1
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal   2-2
*Sunday 3 October 2021*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leicester   1-1
Spurs 14:00 Aston Villa   0-2
West Ham 14:00 Brentford   2-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City   2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 28, 2021)

WEEK 7
Saturday 2 October 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Everton1-2
Burnley 15:00 Norwich2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton3-1
Leeds 15:00 Watford2-1
Wolves 15:00 Newcastle2-1
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal1-1
Sunday 3 October 2021
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leicester1-2
Spurs 14:00 Aston Villa1-2
West Ham 14:00 Brentford1-1
Liverpool 16:30 Man City1-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2021)

Wow.. I knew the wheels would fall off pretty soon. 

Spurs? or you


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 28, 2021)

WEEK 7
Saturday 2 October 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Everton 2-0
Burnley 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Watford 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 1-2
Sunday 3 October 2021
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leicester 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Aston Villa 1-1
West Ham 14:00 Brentford 2-1
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Sep 28, 2021)

*WEEK 7
Saturday 2 October 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Everton  2-0
Burnley 15:00 Norwich  2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton  3-0
Leeds 15:00 Watford  2-0
Wolves 15:00 Newcastle  1-1
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal  1-2
*Sunday 3 October 2021*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leicester 0-2
Spurs 14:00 Aston Villa  2-1
West Ham 14:00 Brentford  2-0
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 2-2


----------



## Billysboots (Sep 28, 2021)

WEEK 7

Saturday 2 October 2021

Man Utd 3-0 Everton
Burnley 2-0 Norwich
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Leeds 1-0 Watford
Wolves 1-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Arsenal

Sunday 3 October 2021

Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Spurs 1-2 Aston Villa
West Ham 2-1 Brentford
Liverpool 1-2 Man City


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 28, 2021)

*WEEK 7
Saturday 2 October 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Everton 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Watford 2-0
Wolves 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 2-2
*Sunday 3 October 2021*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leicester 0-2
Spurs 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
West Ham 14:00 Brentford 2-2
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2021)

*Saturday 2 October 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Everton 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Watford 2-2
Wolves 15:00 Newcastle 1-0
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
*Sunday 3 October 2021*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leicester 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
West Ham 14:00 Brentford 2-1 
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Wow.. I knew the wheels would fall off pretty soon. 

Spurs? or you

Click to expand...

I think my form in this has mirrored Spurs' campaign quite closely so far. Expect to see me in midtable after this weekend.


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 1, 2021)

*Saturday* 
Man Utd v Everton. 2 - 1
Burnley v Norwich 2 - 0
Chelsea v Southampton 3 - 0
Leeds v Watford 2 - 1
Wolves v Newcastle 2 - 1
Brighton v Arsenal 1 - 2
*Sunday* 
Crystal Palace v Leicester 1 - 1  
Tottenham v Aston Villa 2 - 1
West Ham v Brentford 3 - 1
Liverpool v Man City 1 - 1


----------



## Piece (Oct 1, 2021)

*WEEK 7
Saturday 2 October 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Everton 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Watford 3-0
Wolves 15:00 Newcastle 1-0
Brighton 17:30 Arsenal 0-1
*Sunday 3 October 2021*
Crystal Palace 14:00 Leicester 1-1
Spurs 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
West Ham 14:00 Brentford 2-0
Liverpool 16:30 Man City 2-1


----------



## sam85 (Oct 1, 2021)

Saturday 
Man Utd v Everton. 3 - 1
Burnley v Norwich 1 - 0
Chelsea v Southampton 4 - 0
Leeds v Watford 2 - 1
Wolves v Newcastle 2 - 2
Brighton v Arsenal 2 - 1
Sunday 
Crystal Palace v Leicester 1 - 2
Tottenham v Aston Villa 0 - 1
West Ham v Brentford 3 - 0
Liverpool v Man City 1 - 2


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 2, 2021)

*WEEK 7
Saturday 2 October 2021*
Man Utd 1 - 1 Everton 
Burnley 1 - 0 Norwich
Chelsea 2 - 0 Southampton
Leeds 1 - 1 Watford 
Wolves 1 - 0 Newcastle
Brighton 1 - 2 Arsenal

*Sunday 3 October 2021*
Crystal Palace 1 - 2 Leicester
Spurs 1 - 1 Aston Villa
West Ham 2 - 1 Brentford
Liverpool 1 - 1 Man City


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2021)

Billy extends his lead by two before the international break.


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 4, 2021)

😎


----------



## Rooter (Oct 4, 2021)

What a stinker!!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2021)

Rooter said:



			What a stinker!!
		
Click to expand...

The very last game saved me as I got Liverpool City spot on.


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 4, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			😎
		
Click to expand...

OGS will be looking over his shoulder. 😁👍


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2021)

Well, we've got a week and a half to do these anyway.

*WEEK 8
Saturday 16 October 2021*
Watford 12:30 Liverpool
Aston Villa 15:00 Wolves
Leicester 15:00 Man Utd
Man City 15:00 Burnley
Norwich 15:00 Brighton
Southampton 15:00 Leeds
Brentford 17:30 Chelsea
*Sunday 17 October 2021*
Everton 14:00 West Ham
Newcastle 16:30 Spurs
*Monday 18 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace


----------



## Rooter (Oct 5, 2021)

Makes no odds when i do it, so now before I forget! 2 points in the bag!!


*Saturday 16 October 2021*
Watford 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Man Utd 0-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley 3-1
Norwich 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Brentford 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 17 October 2021*
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Newcastle 16:30 Spurs 2-1
*Monday 18 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 5, 2021)

WEEK 8
Saturday 16 October 2021

Watford 0-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 2-0 Wolves
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Norwich 0-2 Brighton
Southampton 1-0 Leeds
Brentford 1-2 Chelsea

Sunday 17 October 2021

Everton 1-1 West Ham
Newcastle 1-2 Spurs

Monday 18 October 2021

Arsenal 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 5, 2021)

*WEEK 8
Saturday 16 October 2021*
Watford 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Man Utd 1-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Norwich 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 0-2
Brentford 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 17 October 2021*
Everton 14:00 West Ham 2-2
Newcastle 16:30 Spurs 1-2
*Monday 18 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-2


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 5, 2021)

*WEEK 8
Saturday 16 October 2021*
Watford 12:30 Liverpool  0-4
Aston Villa 15:00 Wolves   1-1
Leicester 15:00 Man Utd    2-1
Man City 15:00 Burnley     2-0
Norwich 15:00 Brighton   1-2
Southampton 15:00 Leeds   3-2
Brentford 17:30 Chelsea   0-1
*Sunday 17 October 2021*
Everton 14:00 West Ham   2-2
Newcastle 16:30 Spurs   0-1
*Monday 18 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace   0-2


----------



## Piece (Oct 5, 2021)

*WEEK 8
Saturday 16 October 2021*
Watford 12:30 Liverpool 0-4
Aston Villa 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Man Utd 1-1
Man City 15:00 Burnley 4-0
Norwich 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Brentford 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 17 October 2021*
Everton 14:00 West Ham 0-0
Newcastle 16:30 Spurs 0-1
*Monday 18 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 5, 2021)

WEEK 8
Saturday 16 October 2021
Watford 12:30 Liverpool 1-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Wolves2-1
Leicester 15:00 Man Utd 1-1
Man City 15:00 Burnley5-1
Norwich 15:00 Brighton1-2
Southampton 15:00 Leeds1-1
Brentford 17:30 Chelsea1-3
Sunday 17 October 2021
Everton 14:00 West Ham2-1
Newcastle 16:30 Spurs1-2
Monday 18 October 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace2-0


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 6, 2021)

WEEK 8
Saturday 16 October 2021
Watford 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Man Utd 1-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley 5-0
Norwich 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Brentford 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Sunday 17 October 2021
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Newcastle 16:30 Spurs 1-2
Monday 18 October 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace2-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 10, 2021)

*WEEK 8
Saturday 16 October 2021*
Watford 12:30 Liverpool  1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Wolves  2-0
Leicester 15:00 Man Utd  1-1
Man City 15:00 Burnley  4-0
Norwich 15:00 Brighton  1-2
Southampton 15:00 Leeds  1-2
Brentford 17:30 Chelsea 0-2
*Sunday 17 October 2021*
Everton 14:00 West Ham  2-0
Newcastle 16:30 Spurs  2-2
*Monday 18 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace  3-0


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2021)

*WEEK 8
Saturday 16 October 2021*
Watford 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Leicester 15:00 Man Utd 1-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Brentford 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
*Sunday 17 October 2021*
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Newcastle 16:30 Spurs 1-1
*Monday 18 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 14, 2021)

*WEEK 8
Saturday 16 October 2021*
Watford 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Man Utd 2-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley 4-0
Norwich 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Brentford 17:30 Chelsea 1-3
*Sunday 17 October 2021*
Everton 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Newcastle 16:30 Spurs 1-2
*Monday 18 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-2


----------



## fundy (Oct 14, 2021)

WEEK 8
Saturday 16 October 2021
Watford 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Leicester 15:00 Man Utd 1-2
Man City 15:00 Burnley 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Southampton 15:00 Leeds 1-0
Brentford 17:30 Chelsea 1-3
Sunday 17 October 2021
Everton 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Newcastle 16:30 Spurs 2-1
Monday 18 October 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 14, 2021)

*Saturday* 
Watford v Liverpool 1 - 3
Aston Villa v Wolves 1 - 1
Leicester v Man Utd 1 - 2
Man City v Burnley 3 - 0
Norwich v Brighton 1 - 1
Southampton v Leeds 2 - 1
Brentford v Chelsea 1 - 3
*Sunday*
Everton v West Ham 2 - 1
Newcastle v Spurs 2 - 2
Arsenal v Crystal Palace 2 - 1


----------



## sam85 (Oct 15, 2021)

Saturday 
Watford v Liverpool 0 - 2
Aston Villa v Wolves 2 - 1
Leicester v Man Utd 1 - 1
Man City v Burnley 4 - 0
Norwich v Brighton 0 - 1
Southampton v Leeds 2 - 1
Brentford v Chelsea 1 - 3
Sunday
Everton v West Ham 2 - 2
Newcastle v Spurs 0 - 2
Arsenal v Crystal Palace 2 - 1


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 16, 2021)

WEEK 8
Saturday 16 October 2021
Aston Villa 1 - 1Wolves
Leicester 1 - 1Man Utd
Man City 3 - 0Burnley
Norwich 1 - 2Brighton
Southampton 1 - 1Leeds
Brentford 1 - 3Chelsea

Sunday 17 October 2021
Everton 2 - 0 West Ham
Newcastle 0 - 2Spurs

Monday 18 October 2021
Arsenal 2 - 1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2021)

Another embarrassment from me. @Swango1980 surprising everyone with the score of the week. No change at the top!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2021)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES
Friday 22 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa
*Saturday 23 October 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle
Everton 15:00 Watford
Leeds 15:00 Wolves
Southampton 15:00 Burnley
Brighton 17:30 Man City
*Sunday 24 October 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Leicester
West Ham 14:00 Spurs
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 19, 2021)

WEEK 9 FIXTURES
Friday 22 October 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa2-1
Saturday 23 October 2021
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich4-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle2-1
Everton 15:00 Watford3-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves1-1
Southampton 15:00 Burnley1-1
Brighton 17:30 Man City1-3
Sunday 24 October 2021
Brentford 14:00 Leicester1-1
West Ham 14:00 Spurs2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool1-3

In The Bag


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 19, 2021)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES
Friday 22 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa  0-1
*Saturday 23 October 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich  3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle  2-1
Everton 15:00 Watford  1-0
Leeds 15:00 Wolves  1-1
Southampton 15:00 Burnley  0-0
Brighton 17:30 Man City  2-3
*Sunday 24 October 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Leicester  2-2
West Ham 14:00 Spurs  2-0
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 1-5


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 19, 2021)

WEEK 9 FIXTURES
Friday 22 October 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Saturday 23 October 2021
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Everton 15:00 Watford 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 2-2
Southampton 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Brighton 17:30 Man City 1-2
Sunday 24 October 2021
Brentford 14:00 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 14:00 Spurs 2-2
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 2-3


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 9 FIXTURES
Friday 22 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa  2-2
*Saturday 23 October 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich  3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle  2-0
Everton 15:00 Watford  2-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves  1-1
Southampton 15:00 Burnley  1-1
Brighton 17:30 Man City  1-2
*Sunday 24 October 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Leicester  1-3
West Ham 14:00 Spurs  2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool  1-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## fundy (Oct 19, 2021)

WEEK 9 FIXTURES
Friday 22 October 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Saturday 23 October 2021
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 3-1 (assuming Bruce makes it to the weekend lol)
Everton 15:00 Watford 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Southampton 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Brighton 17:30 Man City 0-1
Sunday 24 October 2021
Brentford 14:00 Leicester 2-2
West Ham 14:00 Spurs 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## Rooter (Oct 19, 2021)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES
Friday 22 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1
*Saturday 23 October 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Everton 15:00 Watford 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Brighton 17:30 Man City 1-3
*Sunday 24 October 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Leicester 2-1
West Ham 14:00 Spurs 2-2
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2021)

*Friday 22 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1
*Saturday 23 October 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Everton 15:00 Watford 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 0-1
Southampton 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Brighton 17:30 Man City 1-2
*Sunday 24 October 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Leicester 1-1
West Ham 14:00 Spurs 1-2
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 19, 2021)

Friday 22 October 2021

Arsenal 1-1 Aston Villa

Saturday 23 October 2021

Chelsea 3-0 Norwich
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 2-1 Watford
Leeds 0-1 Wolves
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Brighton 1-2 Man City

Sunday 24 October 2021

Brentford 2-2 Leicester
West Ham 2-1 Spurs
Man Utd 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 19, 2021)

WEEK 9 FIXTURES
Friday 22 October 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Saturday 23 October 2021
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich 4-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Everton 15:00 Watford 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 2-2
Southampton 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Man City 0-2
Sunday 24 October 2021
Brentford 14:00 Leicester 2-2
West Ham 14:00 Spurs 2-2
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 19, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



*WEEK 9 FIXTURES
Friday 22 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa  0-1
*Saturday 23 October 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich  3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle  2-1
Everton 15:00 Watford  1-0
Leeds 15:00 Wolves  1-1
Southampton 15:00 Burnley  0-0
Brighton 17:30 Man City  2-3
*Sunday 24 October 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Leicester  2-2
West Ham 14:00 Spurs  2-0
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 1-5
		
Click to expand...

Scandalous


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 19, 2021)

pokerjoke said:



			Scandalous
		
Click to expand...

What the last result? Having been positive about Utd, including swamping my fantasy team with Utd players, I've had nothing but disappointment. So, finally backing against them. Unless there is a serious change in tactics and mentality, Liverpool will be embarrassed if they do not get an easy win. Even the bookmakers make Liverpool easy favourites, even though it is at Old Trafford.

Mind you, when Ole is on the brink of the sack, he usually gets a result that keeps him in the job for another few months.


----------



## Piece (Oct 21, 2021)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES
Friday 22 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa 2-0
*Saturday 23 October 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Everton 15:00 Watford 1-2
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 1-2
Southampton 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Brighton 17:30 Man City 0-2
*Sunday 24 October 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Leicester 2-2
West Ham 14:00 Spurs 1-1
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 21, 2021)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES
Friday 22 October 2021*
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa 2-2
*Saturday 23 October 2021*
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich 4-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 1-0
Everton 15:00 Watford 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 3-1
Southampton 15:00 Burnley 0-0
Brighton 17:30 Man City 1-4
*Sunday 24 October 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Leicester 1-3
West Ham 14:00 Spurs 2-1
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 1-4


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 22, 2021)

*Friday*.
Arsenal v Aston Villa 2 - 1
*Saturday* 
Chelsea v Norwich 4 - 0
Crystal Palace v Newcastle 2 - 1
Everton v Watford 2 - 0
Leeds v Wolves 1 - 1
Southampton v Burnley 2 - 2
Brighton v Man City 0 - 2
*Sunday* 
Brentford v Leicester 2 - 2
West Ham v Spurs 2 - 1
Man Utd v Liverpool 1 - 3


----------



## sam85 (Oct 22, 2021)

WEEK 9 FIXTURES
Friday 22 October 2021
Arsenal 20:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Saturday 23 October 2021
Chelsea 12:30 Norwich 5-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Everton 15:00 Watford 3-1
Leeds 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Man City 0-4
Sunday 24 October 2021
Brentford 14:00 Leicester 2-3
West Ham 14:00 Spurs 2-2
Man Utd 16:30 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 22, 2021)

Arsenal 1 - 1 Villa


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 23, 2021)

*WEEK 9 FIXTURES

Saturday 23 October 2021*
Chelsea 3 - 0 Norwich
Crystal Palace 2 - 0 Newcastle
Everton 3 - 0 Watford
Leeds 2 - 1 Wolves
Southampton 1 - 0 Burnley
Brighton 1 - 3 Man City

*Sunday 24 October 2021*
Brentford 0 - 2 Leicester
West Ham 1 - 2 Spurs
Man Utd 1 - 2 Liverpool


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2021)

Swango1980 said:



			What the last result? Having been positive about Utd, including swamping my fantasy team with Utd players, I've had nothing but disappointment. So, finally backing against them. Unless there is a serious change in tactics and mentality, Liverpool will be embarrassed if they do not get an easy win. Even the bookmakers make Liverpool easy favourites, even though it is at Old Trafford.

Mind you, when Ole is on the brink of the sack, he usually gets a result that keeps him in the job for another few months.
		
Click to expand...

As it turns out, you were slightly too optimistic with 5-1.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			As it turns out, you were slightly too optimistic with 5-1.
		
Click to expand...

When Ronaldo scored, my prediction was the first thing on my mind. I think it was a ridiculous offside call as well, but no point in dwelling on it. Liverpool could have scored over 10 if they kept pushing in the second half. Ronaldo could have been sent off. Fred also had a high foot when it was clear a Liverpool player's head was likely to be in that area, so he was lucky.

Everyone, when talking honestly, know what to expect from Utd now. They are truly truly awful. Had we all known Ole would play the same team and formation as they did on Wednesday night, I think everyone would have predicted a Utd hammering. Ole is the only person in the world who cannot see the problems.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2021)

@Fade and Die is the big mover this week...


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2021)

*WEEK 10
Saturday 30 October 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Arsenal
Burnley 15:00 Brentford
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 15:00 Chelsea
Watford 15:00 Southampton
Spurs 17:30 Man Utd
*Sunday 31 October 2021*
Norwich 14:00 Leeds
Aston Villa 16:30 West Ham
*Monday 1 November 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Everton


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 25, 2021)

Saturday 30 October 2021

Leicester 2-1 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 Brentford
Liverpool 3-0 Brighton
Man City 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
Watford 2-1 Southampton
Spurs 1-1 Man Utd

Sunday 31 October 2021

Norwich 0-1 Leeds
Aston Villa 0-1 West Ham

Monday 1 November 2021

Wolves 1-1 Everton


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 25, 2021)

*WEEK 10
Saturday 30 October 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Arsenal 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Brentford 0-2
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-0
Newcastle 15:00 Chelsea 0-4
Watford 15:00 Southampton 0-3
Spurs 17:30 Man Utd 2-1
*Sunday 31 October 2021*
Norwich 14:00 Leeds 0-1
Aston Villa 16:30 West Ham 0-2
*Monday 1 November 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Everton 1-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Oct 25, 2021)

*Saturday 30 October 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Arsenal  2-1
Burnley 15:00 Brentford  0-2
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton  4-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace  4-2
Newcastle 15:00 Chelsea  0-2
Watford 15:00 Southampton  2-1
Spurs 17:30 Man Utd  2-0
*Sunday 31 October 2021*
Norwich 14:00 Leeds  0-2
Aston Villa 16:30 West Ham  1-2
*Monday 1 November 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Everton  1-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



@Fade and Die is the big mover this week...

View attachment 39178

Click to expand...

Great score F&D


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 26, 2021)

*Saturday 30 October 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Arsenal  2-1
Burnley 15:00 Brentford  0-2 
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton  3-1
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
Newcastle 15:00 Chelsea  1-3
Watford 15:00 Southampton  2-2
Spurs 17:30 Man Utd  2-2
*Sunday 31 October 2021*
Norwich 14:00 Leeds  1-2
Aston Villa 16:30 West Ham  1-2
*Monday 1 November 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Everton  1-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 26, 2021)

WEEK 10
Saturday 30 October 2021
Leicester 12:30 Arsenal 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 4-0
Newcastle 15:00 Chelsea 0-3
Watford 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Spurs 17:30 Man Utd 2-3
Sunday 31 October 2021
Norwich 14:00 Leeds 1-3
Aston Villa 16:30 West Ham 1-1
Monday 1 November 2021
Wolves 20:00 Everton 1-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 26, 2021)

WEEK 10
Saturday 30 October 2021
Leicester 12:30 Arsenal2-1
Burnley 15:00 Brentford1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton3-1
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace4-1
Newcastle 15:00 Chelsea1-4
Watford 15:00 Southampton2-1
Spurs 17:30 Man Utd2-2
Sunday 31 October 2021
Norwich 14:00 Leeds1-2
Aston Villa 16:30 West Ham1-2
Monday 1 November 2021
Wolves 20:00 Everton1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 27, 2021)

*Saturday 30 October 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Arsenal 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Brentford 0-1
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Newcastle 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Watford 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Spurs 17:30 Man Utd 2-2
*Sunday 31 October 2021*
Norwich 14:00 Leeds 1-2
Aston Villa 16:30 West Ham 1-2
*Monday 1 November 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Everton 2-1


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2021)

WEEK 10
Saturday 30 October 2021
Leicester 12:30 Arsenal 2-2
Burnley 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-0
Newcastle 15:00 Chelsea 0-4
Watford 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Spurs 17:30 Man Utd  2-2
Sunday 31 October 2021
Norwich 14:00 Leeds 0-1
Aston Villa 16:30 West Ham 1-2
Monday 1 November 2021
Wolves 20:00 Everton 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Oct 29, 2021)

*Saturday* 
Leicester v Arsenal. 1 - 1
Burnley v Brentford 2 - 1
Liverpool v Brighton 3 - 0
Man City v Crystal Palace 3-0
Newcastle v Chelsea 1- 2
Watford v Southampton 2 - 1
Spurs v Man Utd 1 - 1
*Sunday* 
Norwich v Leeds 1 - 2
Aston Villa v West Ham 1 - 2
*Monday* 
Wolves v Everton 1 - 1


----------



## Piece (Oct 29, 2021)

*Saturday*
Leicester v Arsenal 2-1
Burnley v Brentford 0-1
Liverpool v Brighton 3-1
Man City v Crystal Palace 3-0
Newcastle v Chelsea 0-2
Watford v Southampton 3-0
Spurs v Man Utd 0-2
*Sunday*
Norwich v Leeds 0-2
Aston Villa v West Ham 1-1
*Monday*
Wolves v Everton 2-1


----------



## sam85 (Oct 29, 2021)

Saturday 
Leicester v Arsenal. 1 -  2
Burnley v Brentford 1 - 0
Liverpool v Brighton 3 - 0
Man City v Crystal Palace 3-0
Newcastle v Chelsea 1- 1
Watford v Southampton 1 - 1
Spurs v Man Utd 3 - 1
Sunday 
Norwich v Leeds 1 - 2
Aston Villa v West Ham 2 - 2
Monday 
Wolves v Everton 0 - 1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Oct 29, 2021)

*WEEK 10
Saturday 30 October 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Arsenal 2-2
Burnley 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Man City 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-0
Newcastle 15:00 Chelsea 0-3
Watford 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Spurs 17:30 Man Utd 2-2
*Sunday 31 October 2021*
Norwich 14:00 Leeds 1-3
Aston Villa 16:30 West Ham 1-1
*Monday 1 November 2021*
Wolves 20:00 Everton 1-1


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 30, 2021)

*WEEK 10
Saturday 30 October 2021*
Leicester 2 - 1 Arsenal 
Burnley 1 - 1 Brentford
Liverpool 3 - 1 Brighton
Man City 4 - 0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1 - 2 Chelsea
Watford 1 - 1 Southampton
Spurs 2 - 1 Man Utd

*Sunday 31 October 2021*
Norwich 0 - 2 Leeds
Aston Villa 1 - 1 West Ham

*Monday 1 November 2021*
Wolves 1 - 2 Everton


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2021)

This season is bloody ridiculous. I can't get anything right. 😣


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			This season is bloody ridiculous. I can't get anything right. 😣
		
Click to expand...

Both my Super 6 leagues were won today with single digit scores. Today has been a shocker to predict.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 30, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			This season is bloody ridiculous. I can't get anything right. 😣
		
Click to expand...

Just predict spurs defeats should get you good points


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Just predict spurs defeats should get you good points
		
Click to expand...

I should have learnt that one by now.


----------



## Rooter (Nov 1, 2021)

I think i missed this week, (Not that it will impact my score!!)

Wolves 0 - 2 Everton


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2021)

Rooter said:



			I think i missed this week, (Not that it will impact my score!!)

Wolves 0 - 2 Everton
		
Click to expand...

You picked a good week to miss, with one game left nobody has more than 6 points so far. Eight different people went for 1-1 tonight though so that could all change. (Come on Wolves, don't let me down!)


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 1, 2021)

Can I change my prediction please?

Wolves v Everton 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2021)

ColchesterFC said:



			Can I change my prediction please?

Wolves v Everton 1-2
		
Click to expand...

You were over an hour before kick off so yeah. 👍🏻


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You were over an hour before kick off so yeah. 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Having watched the first 20 minutes I wish I'd gone for a Wolves win.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2021)

I knew Wolves would sort me out.





*WEEK 11 FIXTURES*
*Friday 5 November 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa
*Saturday 6 November 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City
Brentford 15:00 Norwich
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle
*Sunday 7 November 2021*
Arsenal 14:00 Watford
Everton 14:00 Spurs
Leeds 14:00 Leicester
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool


----------



## Rooter (Nov 2, 2021)

*Friday 5 November 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-0
*Saturday 6 November 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-1
Brentford 15:00 Norwich 3-0 
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 1-2
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle 2-2
*Sunday 7 November 2021*
Arsenal 14:00 Watford 2-0
Everton 14:00 Spurs 1-0
Leeds 14:00 Leicester 0-2
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 2-3


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 2, 2021)

Friday 5 November 2021

Southampton 1-0 Aston Villa

Saturday 6 November 2021

Man Utd 2-1 Man City
Brentford 2-0 Norwich
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 2-0 Newcastle

Sunday 7 November 2021

Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Everton 0-1 Spurs
Leeds 1-2 Leicester
West Ham 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2021)

WEEK 11 FIXTURES
Friday 5 November 2021
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Saturday 6 November 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle 2-0
Sunday 7 November 2021
Arsenal 14:00 Watford 3-1
Everton 14:00 Spurs 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Leicester 1-3
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## Bratty (Nov 2, 2021)

As a Spurs fan, I predict week 13, Conte signs as manager, week 20, Conte resigns as manager, week 25 Poch returns and all is right with the world... until November 2022, when he gets sacked.
Sorry, just wanted to join in!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 2, 2021)

*Friday 5 November 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1
*Saturday 6 November 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City  1-2
Brentford 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley  3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves  2-1
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle 2-1
*Sunday 7 November 2021*
Arsenal 14:00 Watford 3-1
Everton 14:00 Spurs 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2021)

WEEK 11 FIXTURES
Friday 5 November 2021
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Saturday 6 November 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle 2-0
Sunday 7 November 2021
Arsenal 14:00 Watford 3-1
Everton 14:00 Spurs 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Leicester 1-3
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 2-2

maybe change more than the odd goal lol

Friday 5 November 2021
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Saturday 6 November 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle 2-1
Sunday 7 November 2021
Arsenal 14:00 Watford 3-1
Everton 14:00 Spurs 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2021)

Bratty said:



			As a Spurs fan, I predict week 13, Conte signs as manager, week 20, Conte resigns as manager, week 25 Poch returns and all is right with the world... until November 2022, when he gets sacked.
Sorry, just wanted to join in!
		
Click to expand...

Conte has already signed. I'm quite surprised, not sure what we can offer him in all honesty!


----------



## fundy (Nov 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Conte has already signed. I'm quite surprised, not sure what we can offer him in all honesty!
		
Click to expand...

£20m over 18 mths I expect is high up the list!


----------



## Bratty (Nov 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Conte has already signed. I'm quite surprised, not sure what we can offer him in all honesty!
		
Click to expand...

A heart attack? Ulcer?


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 2, 2021)

WEEK 11 FIXTURES
Friday 5 November 2021
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Saturday 6 November 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 2-1
Brentford 15:00 Norwich 4-0
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 2-2
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle 2-1
Sunday 7 November 2021
Arsenal 14:00 Watford 2-0
Everton 14:00 Spurs 0-1
Leeds 14:00 Leicester 1-1
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## sam85 (Nov 2, 2021)

WEEK 11 FIXTURES
Friday 5 November 2021
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Saturday 6 November 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-3
Brentford 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle 2-2
Sunday 7 November 2021
Arsenal 14:00 Watford 2-0
Everton 14:00 Spurs 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Leicester 1-3
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 0-3


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 2, 2021)

*WEEK 11 FIXTURES
Friday 5 November 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa  1-1
*Saturday 6 November 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City  2-2
Brentford 15:00 Norwich  2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley  3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves  2-0
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle  1-0
*Sunday 7 November 2021*
Arsenal 14:00 Watford  2-0
Everton 14:00 Spurs  1-1
Leeds 14:00 Leicester  0-2
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool  1-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 2, 2021)

*WEEK 11 FIXTURES
Friday 5 November 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1
*Saturday 6 November 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-3
Brentford 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle 2-1
*Sunday 7 November 2021*
Arsenal 14:00 Watford 2-0
Everton 14:00 Spurs 2-2
Leeds 14:00 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 2, 2021)

*Friday 5 November 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1
*Saturday 6 November 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City1-3
Brentford 15:00 Norwich3-1
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves2-1
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle2-1
*Sunday 7 November 2021*
Arsenal 14:00 Watford2-1
Everton 14:00 Spurs1-2
Leeds 14:00 Leicester1-1
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool[/QUOTE]2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 3, 2021)

*Friday 5 November 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 2-1
*Saturday 6 November 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 2-2
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle 2-1
*Sunday 7 November 2021*
Arsenal 14:00 Watford 3-1
Everton 14:00 Spurs 1-2
Leeds 14:00 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 1-3


----------



## Swango1980 (Nov 4, 2021)

*WEEK 11 FIXTURES
Friday 5 November 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa  2-0
*Saturday 6 November 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City  1-3
Brentford 15:00 Norwich  4-0
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley  2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves  1-0
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle  3-1
*Sunday 7 November 2021*
Arsenal 14:00 Watford  2-0
Everton 14:00 Spurs  1-1
Leeds 14:00 Leicester  1-2
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool  2-2


----------



## Piece (Nov 5, 2021)

*WEEK 11 FIXTURES
Friday 5 November 2021*
Southampton 20:00 Aston Villa 1-1
*Saturday 6 November 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Man City 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Brighton 17:30 Newcastle 2-0
*Sunday 7 November 2021*
Arsenal 14:00 Watford 3-1
Everton 14:00 Spurs 1-2
Leeds 14:00 Leicester 0-1
West Ham 16:30 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 5, 2021)

*Friday 5 November 2021*
Southampton 1 - 1 Aston Villa

*Saturday 6 November 2021*
Man Utd 1 - 3 Man City
Brentford 2 - 0 Norwich 
Chelsea 3 - 0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2 - 0 Wolves
Brighton 2 - 1 Newcastle

*Sunday 7 November 2021*
Arsenal 2 - 0 Watford
Everton 1 - 1 Spurs 
Leeds 1 - 2 Leicester
West Ham 1 - 3 Liverpool


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 5, 2021)

Oops missed Friday!
*Saturday* 
Man Utd 2-3 Man City
Brentford 2-0 Norwich
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 2-1 Newcastle
*Sunday*
Arsenal 3-0 Watford
Everton 1-2 Spurs 
Leeds 0-3 Leicester
West Ham 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 9, 2021)

Another write-off week in this most frustrating of seasons! 




No games this weekend...

*WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford
Norwich 15:00 Southampton
Watford 15:00 Man Utd
Wolves 15:00 West Ham
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal
*Sunday 21 November 2021*
Man City 14:00 Everton
Spurs 16:30 Leeds


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 9, 2021)

*WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Watford 15:00 Man Utd 1-2
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-3
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal 3-1
*Sunday 21 November 2021*
Man City 14:00 Everton 3-1
Spurs 16:30 Leeds 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 9, 2021)

No games this weekend...

WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton1-2
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford1-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton1-2
Watford 15:00 Man Utd1-2
Wolves 15:00 West Ham1-2
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal2-1
Sunday 21 November 2021
Man City 14:00 Everton3-1
Spurs 16:30 Leeds2-0


----------



## Swango1980 (Nov 9, 2021)

*WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea 1-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 0-2
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-2
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 0-0
Watford 15:00 Man Utd 2-3
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 0-1
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal 2-0
*Sunday 21 November 2021*
Man City 14:00 Everton 3-0
Spurs 16:30 Leeds  2-2


----------



## Rooter (Nov 9, 2021)

*WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 1-2 
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 0-1
Watford 15:00 Man Utd 1-2
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 0-2
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal 3-1
*Sunday 21 November 2021*
Man City 14:00 Everton 3-1
Spurs 16:30 Leeds 2-0


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 9, 2021)

WEEK 12

Saturday 20 November 2021

Leicester 1-2 Chelsea
Aston Villa 1-1 Brighton
Burnley 0-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-1 Brentford
Norwich 0-1 Southampton
Watford 0-2 Man Utd
Wolves 1-2 West Ham
Liverpool 2-0 Arsenal

Sunday 21 November 2021

Man City 3-0 Everton
Spurs 1-0 Leeds


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 9, 2021)

WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Sunday 21 November 2021
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Watford 15:00 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
Sunday 21 November 2021
Man City 14:00 Everton 3-0
Spurs 16:30 Leeds 2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 16, 2021)

View attachment 39426



*WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea  1-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton  2-1
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace  1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford  2-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton  2-2
Watford 15:00 Man Utd  1-3
Wolves 15:00 West Ham  0-2
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal  2-0
*Sunday 21 November 2021*
Man City 14:00 Everton  3-1
Spurs 16:30 Leeds  2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 17, 2021)

*Saturday 20 November 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Watford 15:00 Man Utd 1-2
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 0-2
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
*Sunday 21 November 2021*
Man City 14:00 Everton 3-0
Spurs 16:30 Leeds 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 17, 2021)

*WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Watford 15:00 Man Utd 1-2
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal 3-0
*Sunday 21 November 2021*
Man City 14:00 Everton 4-0
Spurs 16:30 Leeds 2-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 18, 2021)

*Saturday* 
Leicester v Chelsea 1 - 2
Aston Villa v Brighton 1 -0
Burnley v Crystal Palace 2 - 1
Newcastle v Brentford 3 - 1
Norwich v Southampton 1 - 2
Watford v Man Utd 1 - 3
Wolves v West Ham 1 - 1
Liverpool v Arsenal 2 - 1
*Sunday* 
Man City v Everton 3 - 1
Spurs v Leed 2 - 1


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2021)

WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Watford 15:00 Man Utd 1-3
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-3
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal 3-1
Sunday 21 November 2021
Man City 14:00 Everton 4-0
Spurs 16:30 Leeds 1-0


----------



## Piece (Nov 18, 2021)

*WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 0-1
Watford 15:00 Man Utd 1-2
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 0-1
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal 2-0
*Sunday 21 November 2021*
Man City 14:00 Everton 4-0
Spurs 16:30 Leeds 3-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 18, 2021)

*WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021*
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Watford 15:00 Man Utd 1-2
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal 2-0
*Sunday 21 November 2021*
Man City 14:00 Everton 4-0
Spurs 16:30 Leeds 2-1


----------



## sam85 (Nov 19, 2021)

WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Brighton 3-2
Burnley 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Newcastle 15:00 Brentford 4-1
Norwich 15:00 Southampton 0-1
Watford 15:00 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Liverpool 17:30 Arsenal 2-2
Sunday 21 November 2021
Man City 14:00 Everton 4-1
Spurs 16:30 Leeds 3-1


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 20, 2021)

WEEK 12
Saturday 20 November 2021
Leicester 12:30 Chelsea
Aston Villa 2 -1 Brighton
Burnley 1 - 1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1 - 1 Brentford

Sunday 21 November 2021
Norwich 0 - 2 Southampton
Watford 1 - 2 Man Utd
Wolves 1 - 2 West Ham
Liverpool 2 - 1 Arsenal

Sunday 21 November 2021
Man City 3 - 1 Everton
Spurs 1 - 1 Leeds


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

*WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton
Norwich 15:00 Wolves
Brighton 17:30 Leeds
*Sunday 28 November 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Everton
Burnley 14:00 Spurs
Leicester 14:00 Watford
Man City 14:00 West Ham
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd


----------



## Swango1980 (Nov 22, 2021)

*WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Newcastle 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Brighton 17:30 Leeds 2-0
*Sunday 28 November 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Everton 3-2
Burnley 14:00 Spurs 0-0
Leicester 14:00 Watford 2-0
Man City 14:00 West Ham 3-1
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 4-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2021)

*WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Brighton 17:30 Leeds 1-0
*Sunday 28 November 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Everton 1-1
Burnley 14:00 Spurs 0-1
Leicester 14:00 Watford 2-0
Man City 14:00 West Ham 2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 2-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Newcastle. 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa. 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton. 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Wolves. 2-2
Brighton 17:30 Leeds. 2-1
*Sunday 28 November 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Everton. 2-2
Burnley 14:00 Spurs. 0-2
Leicester 14:00 Watford. 3-2
Man City 14:00 West Ham. 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd. 3-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 22, 2021)

WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021

Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 2-2 Aston Villa
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Norwich 1-1 Wolves
Brighton 2-0 Leeds

Sunday 28 November 2021

Brentford 2-1 Everton
Burnley 0-1 Spurs
Leicester 2-2 Watford
Man City 2-1 West Ham
Chelsea 3-1 Man Utd


----------



## Rooter (Nov 22, 2021)

*WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Norwich 15:00 Wolves 1-2
Brighton 17:30 Leeds 1-1
*Sunday 28 November 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Everton 2-1
Burnley 14:00 Spurs 2-2
Leicester 14:00 Watford 2-1
Man City 14:00 West Ham 3-0
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 1-0


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 22, 2021)

WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021
Arsenal 12:30 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton4-0
Norwich 15:00 Wolves1-1
Brighton 17:30 Leeds2-1
Sunday 28 November 2021
Brentford 14:00 Everton2-1
Burnley 14:00 Spurs1-1
Leicester 14:00 Watford2-1
Man City 14:00 West Ham3-1
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd4-2


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 25, 2021)

*WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Newcastle 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Wolves 0-1
Brighton 17:30 Leeds 1-1
*Sunday 28 November 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Everton 1-1
Burnley 14:00 Spurs 1-2
Leicester 14:00 Watford 2-1
Man City 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 2-0


----------



## Piece (Nov 25, 2021)

*WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Newcastle 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Wolves 0-2
Brighton 17:30 Leeds 1-2
*Sunday 28 November 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Everton 1-1
Burnley 14:00 Spurs 1-1
Leicester 14:00 Watford 1-2
Man City 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 3-2


----------



## fundy (Nov 25, 2021)

WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021
Arsenal 12:30 Newcastle 3-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Norwich 15:00 Wolves 0-2
Brighton 17:30 Leeds 1-0
Sunday 28 November 2021
Brentford 14:00 Everton 3-1
Burnley 14:00 Spurs 0-2
Leicester 14:00 Watford 3-1
Man City 14:00 West Ham 2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 3-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 26, 2021)

WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021
Arsenal 12:30 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Wolves 0-1
Brighton 17:30 Leeds 1-2
Sunday 28 November 2021
Brentford 14:00 Everton 2-1
Burnley 14:00 Spurs 1-2
Leicester 14:00 Watford 1-1
Man City 14:00 West Ham 2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 1-1


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 26, 2021)

*WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021*
Arsenal 2 - 1 Newcastle 
Crystal Palace 1 - 1 Aston Villa
Liverpool 3 - 0 Southampton
Norwich 0 - 1 Wolves
Brighton 1 - 1 Leeds

*Sunday 28 November 2021*
Brentford 1 - 2 Everton
Burnley 1 - 2 Spurs
Leicester 2 - 0 Watford
Man City 3 - 1 West Ham
Chelsea 1 - 2 Man Utd


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 26, 2021)

*Saturday*
Arsenal v Newcastle 2 - 1
Crystal Palace v Aston Villa 1 - 1
Liverpool v Southampton 4 - 0
Norwich v Wolves 1 - 2
Brighton v Leeds 2 - 1
*Sunday*
Brentford v Everton 2 - 2
Burnley v Spurs 1 - 2
Leicester v Watford 2 - 1
Man City v West Ham 2 - 1
Chelsea v Man Utd 3 - 0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 26, 2021)

*WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Newcastle 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 4-0
Norwich 15:00 Wolves 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Leeds 1-2
*Sunday 28 November 2021*
Brentford 14:00 Everton 2-2
Burnley 14:00 Spurs1-2
Leicester 14:00 Watford 2-1
Man City 14:00 West Ham 3-1
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 3-2


----------



## sam85 (Nov 27, 2021)

WEEK 13
Saturday 27 November 2021
Arsenal 12:30 Newcastle 1-3
Crystal Palace 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Southampton 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Wolves 0-1
Brighton 17:30 Leeds 1-1
Sunday 28 November 2021
Brentford 14:00 Everton 1-2
Burnley 14:00 Spurs0-2
Leicester 14:00 Watford 4-1
Man City 14:00 West Ham 3-0
Chelsea 16:30 Man Utd 3-1


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2021)

Minor reshuffle in the European places...



As usual the Burnley Spurs predictions have been recorded so you can either change them or the original one will stand when it gets rescheduled.


*WEEK 14
Tuesday 30 November 2021*
Newcastle 19:30 Norwich
Leeds 20:15 Crystal Palace
*Wednesday 1 December 2021*
Southampton 19:30 Leicester
Watford 19:30 Chelsea
West Ham 19:30 Brighton
Wolves 19:30 Burnley
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City
Everton 20:15 Liverpool
*Thursday 2 December 2021*
Spurs 19:30 Brentford
Man Utd 20:15 Arsenal


Sorry, I had no idea these started tomorrow or I would have posted them sooner!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 29, 2021)

*WEEK 14
Tuesday 30 November 2021*
Newcastle 19:30 Norwich 2-1
Leeds 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-1
*Wednesday 1 December 2021*
Southampton 19:30 Leicester 0-2
Watford 19:30 Chelsea 0-3
West Ham 19:30 Brighton 1-0
Wolves 19:30 Burnley 2-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 1-1
Everton 20:15 Liverpool 0-2
*Thursday 2 December 2021*
Spurs 19:30 Brentford 2-1
Man Utd 20:15 Arsenal 2-1


----------



## fundy (Nov 29, 2021)

WEEK 14
Tuesday 30 November 2021
Newcastle 19:30 Norwich 1-2
Leeds 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-1
Wednesday 1 December 2021
Southampton 19:30 Leicester 1-2
Watford 19:30 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 19:30 Brighton 2-1
Wolves 19:30 Burnley 0-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 0-2
Everton 20:15 Liverpool 1-3
Thursday 2 December 2021
Spurs 19:30 Brentford 2-1
Man Utd 20:15 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 29, 2021)

*WEEK 14
Tuesday 30 November 2021*
Newcastle 19:30 Norwich 1-1
Leeds 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-2
*Wednesday 1 December 2021*
Southampton 19:30 Leicester 1-2
Watford 19:30 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 19:30 Brighton 2-1
Wolves 19:30 Burnley 1-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 1-2
Everton 20:15 Liverpool 0-3
*Thursday 2 December 2021*
Spurs 19:30 Brentford 2-1
Man Utd 20:15 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Rooter (Nov 29, 2021)

*WEEK 14
Tuesday 30 November 2021*
Newcastle 19:30 Norwich 2-0
Leeds 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-1
*Wednesday 1 December 2021*
Southampton 19:30 Leicester 1-1
Watford 19:30 Chelsea 0-1
West Ham 19:30 Brighton 2-1
Wolves 19:30 Burnley 1-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 1-1
Everton 20:15 Liverpool 1-2
*Thursday 2 December 2021*
Spurs 19:30 Brentford 2-1
Man Utd 20:15 Arsenal 1-3


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 29, 2021)

WEEK 14

Tuesday 30 November 2021

Newcastle 1-1 Norwich
Leeds 0-1 Crystal Palace

Wednesday 1 December 2021

Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Watford 0-3 Chelsea
West Ham 1-0 Brighton
Wolves 2-0 Burnley
Aston Villa 1-2 Man City
Everton 0-2 Liverpool

Thursday 2 December 2021

Spurs 1-0 Brentford
Man Utd 2-1 Arsenal


----------



## pokerjoke (Nov 29, 2021)

WEEK 14
Tuesday 30 November 2021
Newcastle 19:30 Norwich 3-1
Leeds 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-1
Wednesday 1 December 2021
Southampton 19:30 Leicester 1-2
Watford 19:30 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 19:30 Brighton 2-0
Wolves 19:30 Burnley 1-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 0-3
Everton 20:15 Liverpool 0-4
Thursday 2 December 2021
Spurs 19:30 Brentford 2-0
Man Utd 20:15 Arsenal 2-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Nov 29, 2021)

*WEEK 14
Tuesday 30 November 2021*
Newcastle 19:30 Norwich  2-1
Leeds 20:15 Crystal Palace  2-0
*Wednesday 1 December 2021*
Southampton 19:30 Leicester  1-2
Watford 19:30 Chelsea  1-3
West Ham 19:30 Brighton  2-0
Wolves 19:30 Burnley  1-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City  0-2
Everton 20:15 Liverpool  0-4
*Thursday 2 December 2021*
Spurs 19:30 Brentford  3-1
Man Utd 20:15 Arsenal  1-1


Sorry, I had no idea these started tomorrow or I would have posted them sooner![/QUOTE]


----------



## ColchesterFC (Nov 29, 2021)

*WEEK 14
Tuesday 30 November 2021*
Newcastle 19:30 Norwich 2-1
Leeds 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-1
*Wednesday 1 December 2021*
Southampton 19:30 Leicester 0-2
Watford 19:30 Chelsea 0-3
West Ham 19:30 Brighton 2-1
Wolves 19:30 Burnley 1-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 0-3
Everton 20:15 Liverpool 0-2
*Thursday 2 December 2021*
Spurs 19:30 Brentford 2-2
Man Utd 20:15 Arsenal 2-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 29, 2021)

*Tuesday* 
Newcastle 19:30 Norwich 2-1
Leeds 20:15 Crystal Palace 1-2
*Wednesday*
Southampton 19:30 Leicester 0-2
Watford 19:30 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 19:30 Brighton 2-0
Wolves 19:30 Burnley 2-0
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 1-2
Everton 20:15 Liverpool 0-3
*Thursday* 
Spurs 19:30 Brentford 2-0
Man Utd 20:15 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 29, 2021)

WEEK 14
Tuesday 30 November 2021
Newcastle 19:30 Norwich2-1
Leeds 20:15 Crystal Palace1-2
Wednesday 1 December 2021
Southampton 19:30 Leicester1-2
Watford 19:30 Chelsea1-3
West Ham 19:30 Brighton2-1
Wolves 19:30 Burnley1-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City1-2
Everton 20:15 Liverpool1-3
Thursday 2 December 2021
Spurs 19:30 Brentford2-1
Man Utd 20:15 Arsenal1-1


----------



## Piece (Nov 30, 2021)

*WEEK 14
Tuesday 30 November 2021*
Newcastle 19:30 Norwich 2-2
Leeds 20:15 Crystal Palace 2-0
*Wednesday 1 December 2021*
Southampton 19:30 Leicester 0-1
Watford 19:30 Chelsea 0-2
West Ham 19:30 Brighton 2-1
Wolves 19:30 Burnley 0-1
Aston Villa 20:15 Man City 1-3
Everton 20:15 Liverpool 0-4
*Thursday 2 December 2021*
Spurs 19:30 Brentford 2-1
Man Utd 20:15 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Paperboy (Nov 30, 2021)

*WEEK 14
Tuesday 30 November 2021*
Newcastle 2 - 1 Norwich
Leeds 1 - 2 Crystal Palace

*Wednesday 1 December 2021*
Southampton 1 - 2 Leicester
Watford 0 - 2 Chelsea
West Ham 1 - 0 Brighton
Wolves 1 - 1 Burnley
Aston Villa 0 - 3 Man City
Everton 1 - 2 Liverpool

*Thursday 2 December 2021*
Spurs 2 - 1 Brentford
Man Utd 1 - 1 Arsenal


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2021)

@sam85 & @Swango1980 you can still catch eight games...


And here's the next set of games.

*WEEK 15
Saturday 4 December 2021*
West Ham 12:30 Chelsea
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley
Southampton 15:00 Brighton
Wolves 15:00 Liverpool
Watford 17:30 Man City
*Sunday 5 December 2021*
Leeds 14:00 Brentford
Man Utd 14:00 Crystal Palace
Spurs 14:00 Norwich
Aston Villa 16:30 Leicester
*Monday 6 December 2021*
Everton 20:00 Arsenal


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2021)

*WEEK 15
Saturday 4 December 2021*
West Ham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Liverpool 0-2
Watford 17:30 Man City 0-2
*Sunday 5 December 2021*
Leeds 14:00 Brentford 1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Spurs 14:00 Norwich 3-0
Aston Villa 16:30 Leicester 2-1
*Monday 6 December 2021*
Everton 20:00 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 1, 2021)

*WEEK 15
Saturday 4 December 2021*
West Ham 12:30 Chelsea  2-2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley  1-1
Southampton 15:00 Brighton  2-0
Wolves 15:00 Liverpool  1-3
Watford 17:30 Man City  1-3
*Sunday 5 December 2021*
Leeds 14:00 Brentford  1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
Spurs 14:00 Norwich  3-0
Aston Villa 16:30 Leicester  2-1
*Monday 6 December 2021*
Everton 20:00 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 1, 2021)

WEEK 15

Saturday 4 December 2021

West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 0-1 Brighton
Wolves 1-3 Liverpool
Watford 0-3 Man City

Sunday 5 December 2021

Leeds 1-2 Brentford
Man Utd 2-0 Crystal Palace
Spurs 1-0 Norwich
Aston Villa 2-1 Leicester

Monday 6 December 2021

Everton 0-1 Arsenal


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 1, 2021)

*WEEK 15
Saturday 4 December 2021*
West Ham 12:30 Chelsea 1-3
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Liverpool 0-4
Watford 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 5 December 2021*
Leeds 14:00 Brentford 1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Crystal Palace 3-1
Spurs 14:00 Norwich 2-0
Aston Villa 16:30 Leicester 1-2
*Monday 6 December 2021*
Everton 20:00 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 2, 2021)

*WEEK 15
Saturday 4 December 2021*
West Ham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Liverpool 0-3
Watford 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 5 December 2021*
Leeds 14:00 Brentford 1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Spurs 14:00 Norwich 2-0
Aston Villa 16:30 Leicester 2-1
*Monday 6 December 2021*
Everton 20:00 Arsenal 0-1


----------



## Rooter (Dec 2, 2021)

*WEEK 15
Saturday 4 December 2021*
West Ham 12:30 Chelsea 0-2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-0
Wolves 15:00 Liverpool 1-3
Watford 17:30 Man City 1-3
*Sunday 5 December 2021*
Leeds 14:00 Brentford 1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Spurs 14:00 Norwich 2-0
Aston Villa 16:30 Leicester 1-1
*Monday 6 December 2021*
Everton 20:00 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 2, 2021)

Damn, completely forgot about midweek games, and only now golf monthly sent me a reminder to email about updates to this thread. So, for what it is worth, I'll go for a 1-1 draw in Spurs game tonight, and 2-1 to Man Utd

*Saturday 4 December 2021*
West Ham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 0-2
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Liverpool 1-3
Watford 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 5 December 2021*
Leeds 14:00 Brentford 1-0
Man Utd 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Spurs 14:00 Norwich 3-0
Aston Villa 16:30 Leicester 1-1
*Monday 6 December 2021*
Everton 20:00 Arsenal  0-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 3, 2021)

*Saturday*
West Ham v Chelsea. 1 - 2
Newcastle v Burnley 3 - 1
Southampton v Brighton 1 - 2
Wolves v Liverpool 1 - 2
Watford v Man City 0 - 3
*Sunday*
Leeds v Brentford 2 - 1
Man Utd v Crystal Palace 3 - 1
Spurs v Norwich 4 - 0 
Aston Villa v Leicester 1 - 1
*Monday*
Everton v Arsenal 1 - 1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 3, 2021)

*Week 14 Standings*
Not much movement this week, just Pokerjoke and Paperboy swap places. Billy extends his lead slightly.


----------



## fundy (Dec 3, 2021)

*WEEK 15
Saturday 4 December 2021*
West Ham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 0-0
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 0-0
Wolves 15:00 Liverpool 0-2
Watford 17:30 Man City 0-2
*Sunday 5 December 2021*
Leeds 14:00 Brentford 2-2
Man Utd 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
Spurs 14:00 Norwich 3-0
Aston Villa 16:30 Leicester 2-1
*Monday 6 December 2021*
Everton 20:00 Arsenal 0-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 3, 2021)

WEEK 15
Saturday 4 December 2021
West Ham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Liverpool 0-2
Watford 17:30 Man City 1-4
Sunday 5 December 2021
Leeds 14:00 Brentford 2-1
Man Utd 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Spurs 14:00 Norwich 3-0
Aston Villa 16:30 Leicester 2-2
Monday 6 December 2021
Everton 20:00 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## Piece (Dec 3, 2021)

*WEEK 15
Saturday 4 December 2021*
West Ham 12:30 Chelsea 1-1
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley 2-1 
Southampton 15:00 Brighton 0-2 
Wolves 15:00 Liverpool 0-2
Watford 17:30 Man City 2-3
*Sunday 5 December 2021*
Leeds 14:00 Brentford 1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Spurs 14:00 Norwich 3-1
Aston Villa 16:30 Leicester 1-1 
*Monday 6 December 2021*
Everton 20:00 Arsenal 0-2


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 3, 2021)

*WEEK 15
Saturday 4 December 2021*
West Ham 1 - 2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1 - 1 Burnley
Southampton 1 - 1 Brighton
Wolves 1 - 3 Liverpool
Watford 0 - 4 Man City

*Sunday 5 December 2021*
Leeds 1 - 0 Brentford 
Man Utd 2 - 1 Crystal Palace
Spurs 2 - 0 Norwich
Aston Villa 1 - 2 Leicester

*Monday 6 December 2021*
Everton  1 - 2 Arsenal


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 3, 2021)

WEEK 15
Saturday 4 December 2021
West Ham 12:30 Chelsea 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Burnley1-1
Southampton 15:00 Brighton1-2
Wolves 15:00 Liverpool1-3
Watford 17:30 Man City1-3
Sunday 5 December 2021
Leeds 14:00 Brentford1-1
Man Utd 14:00 Crystal Palace2-1
Spurs 14:00 Norwich3-1
Aston Villa 16:30 Leicester1-1
Monday 6 December 2021
Everton 20:00 Arsenal1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2021)

Jesus, there are some big scores coming this week chaps. I think we're looking at all-time record gameweek score for one individual!


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Jesus, there are some big scores coming this week chaps. I think we're looking at all-time record gameweek score for one individual!
		
Click to expand...

Not me. I’m having a stinker. The Leeds equaliser in the 95th minute was particularly galling as I was the only one who had Brentford down for a win. 

🙄


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Jesus, there are some big scores coming this week chaps. I think we're looking at all-time record gameweek score for one individual!
		
Click to expand...

And that man is Homer...




I haven't checked but I'm pretty sure that's the highest total we've ever had on a 10-game week. Unreal performance.


*WEEK 16 FIXTURES
Friday 10 December 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Watford
*Saturday 11 December 2021*
Man City 12:30 Wolves
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd
*Sunday 12 December 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Spurs
Burnley 14:00 West Ham
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 7, 2021)

*WEEK 16 FIXTURES
Friday 10 December 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Watford  2-1
*Saturday 11 December 2021*
Man City 12:30 Wolves  2-0
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton  2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds 3-0
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa  4-1
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd  0-2
*Sunday 12 December 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Spurs  1-1
Burnley 14:00 West Ham  1-1
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle  2-0
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton  0-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 7, 2021)

WEEK 16 FIXTURES
Friday 10 December 2021
Brentford 20:00 Watford 2-1
Saturday 11 December 2021
Man City 12:30 Wolves2-0
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds3-1
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa3-1
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd1-3
Sunday 12 December 2021
Brighton 14:00 Spurs1-1
Burnley 14:00 West Ham1-3
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle2-1
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton1-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2021)

*WEEK 16 FIXTURES
Friday 10 December 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Watford 2-1
*Saturday 11 December 2021*
Man City 12:30 Wolves 2-0
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 3-0
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd 0-2
*Sunday 12 December 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Spurs 1-0
Burnley 14:00 West Ham 0-2
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle 2-0
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton 1-0


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 7, 2021)

*WEEK 16 FIXTURES
Friday 10 December 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Watford 2-0
*Saturday 11 December 2021*
Man City 12:30 Wolves  3-0
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 3-1
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd 0-2
*Sunday 12 December 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Spurs 1-0
Burnley 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton 2-2


----------



## Rooter (Dec 7, 2021)

*WEEK 16 FIXTURES
Friday 10 December 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Watford 1-1
*Saturday 11 December 2021*
Man City 12:30 Wolves 3-1
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 3-0
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Sunday 12 December 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Spurs 0-1
Burnley 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle 1-0
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton 1-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			And that man is Homer...

View attachment 39835


I haven't checked but I'm pretty sure that's the highest total we've ever had on a 10-game week. Unreal performance.


*WEEK 16 FIXTURES
Friday 10 December 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Watford
*Saturday 11 December 2021*
Man City 12:30 Wolves
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd
*Sunday 12 December 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Spurs
Burnley 14:00 West Ham
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton
		
Click to expand...


Thats the kiss of death for this week


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 7, 2021)

Great score Homie


----------



## fundy (Dec 7, 2021)

*WEEK 16 FIXTURES
Friday 10 December 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Watford 2-2
*Saturday 11 December 2021*
Man City 12:30 Wolves 2-0
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 3-1
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd 0-2
*Sunday 12 December 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Spurs 1-0
Burnley 14:00 West Ham 0-2
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle 4-2
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton 2-1


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 7, 2021)

Tempted as I am to just copy Homie this week (well batted that man), mine are as follows;

WEEK 16 FIXTURES

Friday 10 December 2021

Brentford 1-0 Watford

Saturday 11 December 2021

Man City 2-0 Wolves
Arsenal 1-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Leeds
Liverpool 2-1 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-2 Man Utd

Sunday 12 December 2021

Brighton 1-2 Spurs
Burnley 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Newcastle
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 7, 2021)

W*EEK 16 FIXTURES
Friday 10 December 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Watford  2-1
*Saturday 11 December 2021*
Man City 12:30 Wolves  2-0
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton  2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds 3-0
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa  4-1
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd  0-3
*Sunday 12 December 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Spurs  2-1 (watch this one after covid out break in news)
Burnley 14:00 West Ham  0-2
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle  2-2
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton  1-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 8, 2021)

*Friday*
Brentford v Watford 0-1
*Saturday*
Man City v Wolves 3-0
Arsenal v Southampton 3-1
Chelsea v Leeds 3-0
Liverpool v Aston Villa 4-1
Norwich v Man Utd 0-3
*Sunday*
Brighton v Tottenham 0-2
Burnley v West Ham 1-2
Leicester v Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace v Everton 2-1


----------



## Piece (Dec 8, 2021)

*WEEK 16 FIXTURES
Friday 10 December 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Watford 1-2
*Saturday 11 December 2021*
Man City 12:30 Wolves 2-0
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds 3-0
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 3-2
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd 0-2
*Sunday 12 December 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Spurs 1-1
Burnley 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle 2-0
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton 0-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 8, 2021)

WEEK 16 FIXTURES
Friday 10 December 2021
Brentford 20:00 Watford 1-2
Saturday 11 December 2021
Man City 12:30 Wolves 3-0
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd 0-3
Sunday 12 December 2021
Brighton 14:00 Spurs 1-1
Burnley 14:00 West Ham 2-2
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 9, 2021)

*WEEK 16 
Friday 10 December 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Watford 2-2
*Saturday 11 December 2021*
Man City 12:30 Wolves 1-0
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd 0-2
*Sunday 12 December 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Spurs 1-0
Burnley 14:00 West Ham 0-2
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton 2-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 16 
Friday 10 December 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Watford 2-2
*Saturday 11 December 2021*
Man City 12:30 Wolves 1-0
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds 2-0
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd 0-2
*Sunday 12 December 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Spurs 1-0
Burnley 14:00 West Ham 0-2
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton 2-1
		
Click to expand...

Think we need to start predictions for games spurs will turn up for


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 9, 2021)

*WEEK 16 FIXTURES
Friday 10 December 2021*
Brentford 20:00 Watford 2-0
*Saturday 11 December 2021*
Man City 12:30 Wolves 4-0
Arsenal 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Chelsea 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Liverpool 15:00 Aston Villa 3-1
Norwich 17:30 Man Utd 0-2
*Sunday 12 December 2021*
Brighton 14:00 Spurs 1-1
Burnley 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Leicester 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Crystal Palace 16:30 Everton 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 9, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Think we need to start predictions for games spurs will turn up for
		
Click to expand...

All these games in hand will take us top of the league surely?


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 13, 2021)

Not much table movement as 7 was a common score..



A bumper double week coming up from tomorrow...

*WEEK 17
Tuesday 14 December 2021*
Brentford 19:30 Man Utd
Norwich 19:45 Aston Villa
Man City 20:00 Leeds
*Wednesday 15 December 2021*
Brighton 19:30 Wolves
Burnley 19:30 Watford
Crystal Palace 19:30 Southampton
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham
*Thursday 16 December 2021*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs
Chelsea 19:45 Everton
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle

*WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley
Southampton 15:00 Brentford
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace
West Ham 15:00 Norwich
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal
*Sunday 19 December 2021*
Everton 12:00 Leicester
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea
Newcastle 14:15 Man City
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 13, 2021)

WEEK 17

Tuesday 14 December 2021

Brentford 1-2 Man Utd
Norwich 0-1 Aston Villa
Man City 2-0 Leeds

Wednesday 15 December 2021

Brighton 1-1 Wolves
Burnley 1-0 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-0 Southampton
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham

Thursday 16 December 2021

Leicester 2-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Liverpool 4-0 Newcastle

WEEK 18

Saturday 18 December 2021

Man Utd 2-0 Brighton
Aston Villa 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Brentford
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-0 Norwich
Leeds 1-1 Arsenal

Sunday 19 December 2021

Everton 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 1-1 Chelsea
Newcastle 0-3 Man City
Spurs 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 13, 2021)

*WEEK 17
Tuesday 14 December 2021*
Brentford 19:30 Man Utd 1-2
Norwich 19:45 Aston Villa 0-2
Man City 20:00 Leeds 3-0
*Wednesday 15 December 2021*
Brighton 19:30 Wolves 1-0
Burnley 19:30 Watford 0-0
Crystal Palace 19:30 Southampton 1-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 0-2
*Thursday 16 December 2021*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 2-2
Chelsea 19:45 Everton 2-0
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 4-0

*WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton 2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-3
West Ham 15:00 Norwich 4-1
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
*Sunday 19 December 2021*
Everton 12:00 Leicester 1-0
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
Newcastle 14:15 Man City 0-5
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 1-3


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 13, 2021)

WEEK 17

Tuesday 14 December 2021

Brentford 1-2 Man Utd
Norwich 1-1 Aston Villa
Man City 2-0 Leeds

Wednesday 15 December 2021

Brighton 1-0 Wolves
Burnley 0-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-0 Southampton
Arsenal 1-1 West Ham

Thursday 16 December 2021

Leicester 2-1 Spurs
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle

WEEK 18

Saturday 18 December 2021

Man Utd 2-0 Brighton
Aston Villa 2-0 Burnley
Southampton 0-1 Brentford
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-0 Norwich
Leeds 0-1 Arsenal

Sunday 19 December 2021

Everton 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 0-1 Chelsea
Newcastle 0-2 Man City
Spurs 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2021)

*WEEK 17
Tuesday 14 December 2021*
Brentford 19:30 Man Utd 0-2
Norwich 19:45 Aston Villa 1-3
Man City 20:00 Leeds 3-1
*Wednesday 15 December 2021*
Brighton 19:30 Wolves 2-1
Burnley 19:30 Watford 2-2
Crystal Palace 19:30 Southampton 2-1
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 1-2
*Thursday 16 December 2021*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 3-1
Chelsea 19:45 Everton 2-0
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 4-0

*WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton 1-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley 0-1
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-2
West Ham 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal 2-1
*Sunday 19 December 2021*
Everton 12:00 Leicester 1-2
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea 0-3
Newcastle 14:15 Man City 0-3
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 0-2


----------



## Rooter (Dec 13, 2021)

*WEEK 17
Tuesday 14 December 2021*
Brentford 19:30 Man Utd 2-1
Norwich 19:45 Aston Villa 0-1
Man City 20:00 Leeds 3-1
*Wednesday 15 December 2021*
Brighton 19:30 Wolves 1-2 
Burnley 19:30 Watford 1-1
Crystal Palace 19:30 Southampton 1-1
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 3-2
*Thursday 16 December 2021*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 1-0
Chelsea 19:45 Everton 2-0
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 2-0

*WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton 1-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
West Ham 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 19 December 2021*
Everton 12:00 Leicester 1-1
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea 0-1
Newcastle 14:15 Man City 1-3
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 2-4


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 13, 2021)

WEEK 17
Tuesday 14 December 2021
Brentford 19:30 Man Utd 1-2
Norwich 19:45 Aston Villa 1-1
Man City 20:00 Leeds 3-0
Wednesday 15 December 2021
Brighton 19:30 Wolves O-0
Burnley 19:30 Watford 1-1
Crystal Palace 19:30 Southampton 2-1
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 1-1
Thursday 16 December 2021
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 2-2
Chelsea 19:45 Everton 3-0
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 4-0

WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton 2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 2-0
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
West Ham 15:00 Norwich 3-1
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal 2-2
Sunday 19 December 2021
Everton 12:00 Leicester 1-2
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea 0-1
Newcastle 14:15 Man City 0-3
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 1-3


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 13, 2021)

*WEEK 17
Tuesday*
Brentford v Man Utd 1 - 2
Norwich v Aston Villa 1 - 2
Man City v Leeds 3 - 0
*Wednesday*
Brighton v Wolves 1 - 1
Burnley v Watford 1 - 1
Crystal Palace v Southampton 2 - 1
Arsenal v West Ham 2 - 1
*Thursday*
Leicester v Spurs 2 - 1
Chelsea v Everton 2 - 0
Liverpool v Newcastle 2 - 1

*WEEK 18
Saturday*
Man Utd v Brighton 3 - 1
Aston Villa v Burnley 2 - 0
Southampton v Brentford 2 - 1
Watford v Crystal Palace2 - 1
West Ham v Norwich 2 - 0
Leeds v Arsenal 2 - 2
*Sunday*
Everton v Leicester 2 - 1
Wolves v Chelsea 1 - 2
Newcastle v Man City 1 - 2
Spurs v Liverpool 1 - 3


----------



## fundy (Dec 13, 2021)

*WEEK 17
Tuesday 14 December 2021*
Brentford 19:30 Man Utd 2-2
Norwich 19:45 Aston Villa 0-2
Man City 20:00 Leeds 3-0
*Wednesday 15 December 2021*
Brighton 19:30 Wolves 0-0
Burnley 19:30 Watford 0-1
Crystal Palace 19:30 Southampton 2-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 1-3
*Thursday 16 December 2021*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 2-2
Chelsea 19:45 Everton 2-0
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 5-0

*WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton 1-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 0-2
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
West Ham 15:00 Norwich 4-0
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 19 December 2021*
Everton 12:00 Leicester 1-3
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea 0-1
Newcastle 14:15 Man City 0-5
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 3-1

do we get bonus points for guessing which games get abandoned lol


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 13, 2021)

*WEEK 17
Tuesday 14 December 2021*
Brentford 19:30 Man Utd  1-2
Norwich 19:45 Aston Villa  0-2
Man City 20:00 Leeds  3-1
*Wednesday 15 December 2021*
Brighton 19:30 Wolves  1-1
Burnley 19:30 Watford  2-1
Crystal Palace 19:30 Southampton  2-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham  1-0
*Thursday 16 December 2021*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs  2-2
Chelsea 19:45 Everton  3-0
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle  4-0

*WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton  3-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley  2-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford  1-1
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace  1-1
West Ham 15:00 Norwich  3-1 
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal  2-1
*Sunday 19 December 2021*
Everton 12:00 Leicester  1-1
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea  1-2
Newcastle 14:15 Man City  1-3
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool  2-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 13, 2021)

Can we run a side league with one game a week predicted to not go ahead ?

Bonus point


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 13, 2021)

*WEEK 17
Tuesday 14 December 2021*
Brentford 19:30 Man Utd P-P (1-2)
Norwich 19:45 Aston Villa 1-1
Man City 20:00 Leeds 3-1
*Wednesday 15 December 2021*
Brighton 19:30 Wolves 1-0
Burnley 19:30 Watford 0-0
Crystal Palace 19:30 Southampton 1-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-1
*Thursday 16 December 2021*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 2-1
Chelsea 19:45 Everton 2-0
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 3-0

*WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton 2-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
West Ham 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal 2-2
*Sunday 19 December 2021*
Everton 12:00 Leicester 1-1
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea 0-3
Newcastle 14:15 Man City 0-4
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 1-3


----------



## Piece (Dec 13, 2021)

*WEEK 17
Tuesday 14 December 2021*
Brentford 19:30 Man Utd 1-1
Norwich 19:45 Aston Villa 0-2
Man City 20:00 Leeds 3-1
*Wednesday 15 December 2021*
Brighton 19:30 Wolves 2-2
Burnley 19:30 Watford 3-1
Crystal Palace 19:30 Southampton 1-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 1-2
*Thursday 16 December 2021*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 1-1
Chelsea 19:45 Everton 4-0
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 5-0


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 14, 2021)

*WEEK 17
Tuesday 14 December 2021*
Brentford 19:30 Man Utd P-P
Norwich 19:45 Aston Villa 1-2
Man City 20:00 Leeds 3-0
*Wednesday 15 December 2021*
Brighton 19:30 Wolves 0-1
Burnley 19:30 Watford 2-1
Crystal Palace 19:30 Southampton 2-1
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-2
*Thursday 16 December 2021*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 2-0
Chelsea 19:45 Everton 2-0
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 4-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 17
Tuesday 14 December 2021*
Brentford 19:30 Man Utd P-P
Norwich 19:45 Aston Villa 1-2
Man City 20:00 Leeds 3-0
*Wednesday 15 December 2021*
Brighton 19:30 Wolves 0-1
Burnley 19:30 Watford 2-1
Crystal Palace 19:30 Southampton 2-1
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 2-2
*Thursday 16 December 2021*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 2-0
Chelsea 19:45 Everton 2-0
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 4-0
		
Click to expand...

Why are you crossing out the Brentford v Man Utd match? That's likely to be the only one I get right this week. I want my three points.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 16, 2021)

*WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton 2-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 2-2
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
West Ham 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 19 December 2021*
Everton 12:00 Leicester 1-2
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea 0-1
Newcastle 14:15 Man City 0-5
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 0-3


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 17, 2021)

Well we ended up with only 7 games so no huge scores this week. Don't even know what's going on at the weekend, currently five games left on I think??

*Week 17 Standings*


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 17, 2021)

Sod it i missed a week.

WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton 3-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
West Ham 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal 1-2
Sunday 19 December 2021
Everton 12:00 Leicester 1-2
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea 1-2
Newcastle 14:15 Man City 0-4
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Piece (Dec 17, 2021)

*WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Brentford
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace
West Ham 15:00 Norwich
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 19 December 2021*
Everton 12:00 Leicester
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea
Newcastle 14:15 Man City 0-4
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 1-3


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2021)

fundy said:



*WEEK 17
Tuesday 14 December 2021*
Brentford 19:30 Man Utd 2-2
Norwich 19:45 Aston Villa 0-2
Man City 20:00 Leeds 3-0
*Wednesday 15 December 2021*
Brighton 19:30 Wolves 0-0
Burnley 19:30 Watford 0-1
Crystal Palace 19:30 Southampton 2-0
Arsenal 20:00 West Ham 1-3
*Thursday 16 December 2021*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 2-2
Chelsea 19:45 Everton 2-0
Liverpool 20:00 Newcastle 5-0

*WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton 1-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Brentford 0-2
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
West Ham 15:00 Norwich 4-0
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 19 December 2021*
Everton 12:00 Leicester 1-3
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea 0-1
Newcastle 14:15 Man City 0-5
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 3-1

do we get bonus points for guessing which games get abandoned lol
		
Click to expand...


haha love looking back at my prediction to see ive typed the last game scoreline back to front!!!!


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 19, 2021)

fundy said:



			haha love looking back at my prediction to see ive typed the last game scoreline back to front!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Should have kept your powder dry. Then you’d have looked like a genius when Spurs win by that scoreline with a Kane hatrick 😉


----------



## Piece (Dec 19, 2021)

Piece said:



*WEEK 18
Saturday 18 December 2021*
Man Utd 12:30 Brighton
Aston Villa 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Brentford
Watford 15:00 Crystal Palace
West Ham 15:00 Norwich
Leeds 17:30 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 19 December 2021*
Everton 12:00 Leicester
Wolves 14:00 Chelsea
Newcastle 14:15 Man City 0-4
Spurs 16:30 Liverpool 1-3
		
Click to expand...

Oops missed Wolves v Chelsea


----------



## fundy (Dec 19, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Should have kept your powder dry. Then you’d have looked like a genius when Spurs win by that scoreline with a Kane hatrick 😉
		
Click to expand...

haha ill take that risk


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 19, 2021)

Piece said:



			Oops missed Wolves v Chelsea
		
Click to expand...

 You didn't miss much by the sounds


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2021)

Not much going on this week with only 4 games.




And here are the next fixtures, God knows how many will actually happen!

*WEEK 19
Sunday 26 December 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Leeds
Wolves 12:30 Watford
Burnley 15:00 Everton
Man City 15:00 Leicester
Norwich 15:00 Arsenal
Spurs 15:00 Crystal Palace
West Ham 15:00 Southampton
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea
Brighton 20:00 Brentford
*Monday 27 December 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 20, 2021)

*WEEK 19
Sunday 26 December 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Leeds 4-0
Wolves 12:30 Watford 3-0
Burnley 15:00 Everton 1-1
Man City 15:00 Leicester 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Arsenal 0-2
Spurs 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Brighton 20:00 Brentford 0-0
*Monday 27 December 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd 0-3


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 20, 2021)

Getting incredibly difficult to predict given injuries and Covid impacting on squads, but here goes!

WEEK 19

Sunday 26 December 2021

Liverpool 4-0 Leeds
Wolves 1-0 Watford
Burnley 0-0 Everton
Man City 3-1 Leicester
Norwich 0-2 Arsenal
Spurs 2-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 1-1 Southampton
Aston Villa 1-1 Chelsea
Brighton 2-0 Brentford

Monday 27 December 2021

Newcastle 1-3 Man Utd


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 20, 2021)

WEEK 19
Sunday 26 December 2021
Liverpool 12:30 Leeds6-1
Wolves 12:30 Watford2-1
Burnley 15:00 Everton1-2
Man City 15:00 Leicester3-1
Norwich 15:00 Arsenal1-2
Spurs 15:00 Crystal Palace2-1
West Ham 15:00 Southampton2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea1-1
Brighton 20:00 Brentford2-1
Monday 27 December 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 20, 2021)

*WEEK 19
Sunday 26 December 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Leeds 4-1
Wolves 12:30 Watford 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Everton 1-2
Man City 15:00 Leicester 3-1
Norwich 15:00 Arsenal 1-4
Spurs 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-2
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 0-3
Brighton 20:00 Brentford 2-2
*Monday 27 December 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd 1-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2021)

*WEEK 19
Sunday 26 December 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Leeds 3-1
Wolves 12:30 Watford 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Everton 0-1
Man City 15:00 Leicester 3-1
Norwich 15:00 Arsenal 0-3
Spurs 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Brighton 20:00 Brentford 0-1
*Monday 27 December 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Rooter (Dec 20, 2021)

*WEEK 19
Sunday 26 December 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Leeds 7-0
Wolves 12:30 Watford 2-0
Burnley 15:00 Everton 0-0
Man City 15:00 Leicester 3-1
Norwich 15:00 Arsenal 0-2
Spurs 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Brighton 20:00 Brentford 1-1
*Monday 27 December 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## fundy (Dec 20, 2021)

Billysboots said:



			Should have kept your powder dry. Then you’d have looked like a genius when Spurs win by that scoreline with a Kane hatrick 😉
		
Click to expand...


turned out to be bang in the middle lol


----------



## fundy (Dec 20, 2021)

*Sunday 26 December 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Leeds 5-1
Wolves 12:30 Watford 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Everton 0-0
Man City 15:00 Leicester 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Arsenal 0-2
Spurs 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Brighton 20:00 Brentford 0-0
*Monday 27 December 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd 1-4


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 20, 2021)

WEEK 19
Sunday 26 December 2021
Liverpool 12:30 Leeds 3-0
Wolves 12:30 Watford 1-0
Burnley 15:00 Everton 1-1
Man City 15:00 Leicester 4-1
Norwich 15:00 Arsenal 0-2
Spurs 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 3-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Brighton 20:00 Brentford 0-0
Monday 27 December 2021
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd 0-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 20, 2021)

*WEEK 19
Sunday 26 December 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Leeds  4-1
Wolves 12:30 Watford  2-0
Burnley 15:00 Everton  1-2
Man City 15:00 Leicester  3-2
Norwich 15:00 Arsenal  0-2
Spurs 15:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
West Ham 15:00 Southampton  2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea  1-1
Brighton 20:00 Brentford  2-0
*Monday 27 December 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd  1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2021)

*WEEK 19
Sunday 26 December 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Leeds 4-0
Wolves 12:30 Watford 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Everton 1-1
Man City 15:00 Leicester 3-1
Norwich 15:00 Arsenal 0-2
Spurs 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 1-2
Brighton 20:00 Brentford 0-1
*Monday 27 December 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2021)

I'd better get week 20 up now since it follows on immediately....


*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 28 December 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Wolves
Crystal Palace 15:00 Norwich
Southampton 15:00 Spurs
Watford 15:00 West Ham
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa
Leicester 20:00 Liverpool
*Wednesday 29 December 2021*
Chelsea 19:30 Brighton
Brentford 20:15 Man City
*Thursday 30 December 2021*
Everton 19:30 Newcastle
Man Utd 20:15 Burnley


----------



## Rooter (Dec 22, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 28 December 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Spurs 1-1
Watford 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 1-1
Leicester 20:00 Liverpool 1-2
*Wednesday 29 December 2021*
Chelsea 19:30 Brighton 2-0
Brentford 20:15 Man City 1-3
*Thursday 30 December 2021*
Everton 19:30 Newcastle 2-0
Man Utd 20:15 Burnley 2-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'd better get week 20 up now since it follows on immediately....


*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 28 December 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Wolves. 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Norwich. 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Spurs. 0-2
Watford 15:00 West Ham. 1-3
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa. 0-1
Leicester 20:00 Liverpool. 1-1
*Wednesday 29 December 2021*
Chelsea 19:30 Brighton. 2-0
Brentford 20:15 Man City. 0-3
*Thursday 30 December 2021*
Everton 19:30 Newcastle. 2-1
Man Utd 20:15 Burnley. 4-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 22, 2021)

WEEK 20 FIXTURES

Tuesday 28 December 2021

Arsenal 2-1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 2-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-1 Spurs
Watford 0-1 West Ham
Leeds 0-2 Aston Villa
Leicester 1-3 Liverpool

Wednesday 29 December 2021

Chelsea 2-1 Brighton
Brentford 1-3 Man City

Thursday 30 December 2021

Everton 1–1 Newcastle
Man Utd 2-0 Burnley


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 22, 2021)

WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 28 December 2021
Arsenal 12:30 Wolves 3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Norwich2-0
Southampton 15:00 Spurs1-1
Watford 15:00 West Ham1-1
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa1-3
Leicester 20:00 Liverpool1-3
Wednesday 29 December 2021
Chelsea 19:30 Brighton1-1
Brentford 20:15 Man City1–3
Thursday 30 December 2021
Everton 19:30 Newcastle2-1
Man Utd 20:15 Burnley3-1


----------



## Piece (Dec 24, 2021)

*WEEK 19
Sunday 26 December 2021*
Liverpool 12:30 Leeds
Wolves 12:30 Watford
Burnley 15:00 Everton
Man City 15:00 Leicester 3-1
Norwich 15:00 Arsenal 0-3
Spurs 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
West Ham 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Chelsea 1-1
Brighton 20:00 Brentford 1-1
*Monday 27 December 2021*
Newcastle 20:00 Man Utd 1-2


----------



## Piece (Dec 24, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 28 December 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Wolves 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Norwich 0-0
Southampton 15:00 Spurs 1-2
Watford 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 1-1
Leicester 20:00 Liverpool 0-2
*Wednesday 29 December 2021*
Chelsea 19:30 Brighton 2-1
Brentford 20:15 Man City 0-3
*Thursday 30 December 2021*
Everton 19:30 Newcastle 2-2
Man Utd 20:15 Burnley 3-2


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 24, 2021)

WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 28 December 2021
Arsenal 12:30 Wolves 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Spurs 0-2
Watford 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 1-2
Leicester 20:00 Liverpool 1-3
Wednesday 29 December 2021
Chelsea 19:30 Brighton 2-0
Brentford 20:15 Man City 1-3
Thursday 30 December 2021
Everton 19:30 Newcastle 2-2
Man Utd 20:15 Burnley 2-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 24, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 28 December 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Wolves 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Spurs 0-2
Watford 15:00 West Ham 0-2
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 0-2
Leicester 20:00 Liverpool 2-3
*Wednesday 29 December 2021*
Chelsea 19:30 Brighton 3-1
Brentford 20:15 Man City 0-3
*Thursday 30 December 2021*
Everton 19:30 Newcastle 2-0
Man Utd 20:15 Burnley 2-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 25, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 28 December 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Wolves 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Spurs 0-2
Watford 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 2-1
Leicester 20:00 Liverpool 2-3
*Wednesday 29 December 2021*
Chelsea 19:30 Brighton 3-0
Brentford 20:15 Man City 1-4
*Thursday 30 December 2021*
Everton 19:30 Newcastle 1-1
Man Utd 20:15 Burnley 2-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 25, 2021)

*Week 19*
Liverpool v Leeds. 5-0
Wolves v Watford. 2-0
Burnley v Everton 1-0
Man City v Leicester 3-2
Norwich v Arsenal 1-2
Spurs v Crystal Palace 2-0
West Ham v Southampton 2-2
Aston Villa v Chelsea 1-1
Brighton v Brentford 1-0
Newcastle v Man Utd 1-2

Week
Arsenal v Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace v Norwich 2-0
Southampton v Spurs 1-0
Watford v West Ham 1-2
Leeds v Aston Villa 0-2
Leicester v Liverpool 1-3
Chelsea v Brighton 2-0
Brentford v Man City 0-4
Everton v Newcastle 2-1
Man Utd v Burnley 1-0


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 25, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 28 December 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Spurs 1-2
Watford 15:00 West Ham 0-2
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 1-2
Leicester 20:00 Liverpool 1-3
*Wednesday 29 December 2021*
Chelsea 19:30 Brighton 1-0
Brentford 20:15 Man City 0-4
*Thursday 30 December 2021*
Everton 19:30 Newcastle 1-1
Man Utd 20:15 Burnley 2-0


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 26, 2021)

WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 28 December 2021
Arsenal 12:30 Wolves 0-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Spurs 2-3
Watford 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Leeds vs Villa 1-1
Leicester 20:00 Liverpool3-4
Wednesday 29 December 2021
Chelsea 19:30 Brighton 3-0
Brentford 20:15 Man City 0-7
Thursday 30 December 2021
Everton 19:30 Newcastle 2-1
Man Utd 20:15 Burnley 3-0


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2021)

*WEEK 19 STANDINGS*

Another low-scoring week with only 7 games going ahead. That takes us to the half-way point in terms of weeks, if not completed matches.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 28, 2021)

*WEEK 21 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 January 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man City
Leicester 15:00 Norwich
Watford 15:00 Spurs
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham
*Sunday 2 January 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa
Everton 14:00 Brighton
Leeds 14:00 Burnley
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool
*Monday 3 January 2022*
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves


----------



## fundy (Dec 28, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 28 December 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Wolves
Crystal Palace 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Spurs 1-2
Watford 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa
Leicester 20:00 Liverpool 2-4
*Wednesday 29 December 2021*
Chelsea 19:30 Brighton 1-0
Brentford 20:15 Man City 1-4
*Thursday 30 December 2021*
Everton 19:30 Newcastle 1-1
Man Utd 20:15 Burnley 2-0


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2021)

*WEEK 20 FIXTURES
Tuesday 28 December 2021*
Arsenal 12:30 Wolves 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Spurs 1-1
Watford 15:00 West Ham 0-1
Leeds 17:30 Aston Villa 1-0
Leicester 20:00 Liverpool 1-2
*Wednesday 29 December 2021*
Chelsea 19:30 Brighton 1-0
Brentford 20:15 Man City 0-2
*Thursday 30 December 2021*
Everton 19:30 Newcastle 1-1
Man Utd 20:15 Burnley 2-0


----------



## Billysboots (Dec 28, 2021)

WEEK 21 FIXTURES

Saturday 1 January 2022

Arsenal 1-2 Man City
Leicester 2-0 Norwich
Watford 0-1 Spurs
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham

Sunday 2 January 2022

Brentford 1-1 Aston Villa
Everton 1-2 Brighton
Leeds 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
*Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool*

Monday 3 January 2022

*Man Utd 2-0 Wolves*


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 19 STANDINGS*

Another low-scoring week with only 7 games going ahead. That takes us to the half-way point in terms of weeks, if not completed matches.

View attachment 40150

Click to expand...

Tashyboy flying up the league table. 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 28, 2021)

WEEK 21 FIXTURES

Saturday 1 January 2022
Arsenal 12:30 Man City 1-3
Leicester 15:00 Norwich3-0
Watford 15:00 Spurs1-3
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham1-1
Sunday 2 January 2022
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa1-2
Everton 14:00 Brighton1-1
Leeds 14:00 Burnley2-1
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle1-2
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool1-1
Monday 3 January 2022
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Dec 28, 2021)

*Saturday 1 January 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man City 1-4
Leicester 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Watford 15:00 Spurs 0-1
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham 1-1
*Sunday 2 January 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
*Monday 3 January 2022*
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves 3-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Dec 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 21 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 January 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man City  1-2
Leicester 15:00 Norwich  3-0
Watford 15:00 Spurs  1-3
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham  0-2
*Sunday 2 January 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Everton 14:00 Brighton  2-1
Leeds 14:00 Burnley  2-0
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle  2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool  1-1
*Monday 3 January 2022*
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves 3-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2021)

WEEK 21 FIXTURES

Saturday 1 January 2022
Arsenal 12:30 Man City 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Watford 15:00 Spurs 0-1
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham 1-1
Sunday 2 January 2022
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Everton 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Burnley 1-0
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 1-0
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 1-2
Monday 3 January 2022
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves 2-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 28, 2021)

*WEEK 21 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 January 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man City 2-4
Leicester 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Watford 15:00 Spurs 0-3
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham 1-3
*Sunday 2 January 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Everton 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Leeds 14:00 Burnley 1-1
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 1-2
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
*Monday 3 January 2022*
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves 2-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 29, 2021)

Saturday 1 January 2022
Arsenal 12:30 Man City 1-3
Leicester 15:00 Norwich 4-0
Watford 15:00 Spurs 1-3
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham 1-2
Sunday 2 January 2022
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Everton 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Burnley 1-1
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 2-2
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Monday 3 January 2022
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves 1-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Dec 30, 2021)

*Week 21
Saturday *
Arsenal v Man City 1-3
Leicester v Norwich 3-0
Watford v Spurs 1-2
Crystal Palace v West Ham 1-1
*Sunday*
Brentford v Aston Villa 0-1
Everton v Brighton 1-1
Leeds v Burnley 0-1
Southampton v Newcastle 1-0
Chelsea v Liverpool 0-1
*Monday*
Man Utd v Wolves 1-1


----------



## fundy (Dec 30, 2021)

*WEEK 21 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 January 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man City 0-2
Leicester 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Watford 15:00 Spurs 1-3
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham 1-2
*Sunday 2 January 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Everton 14:00 Brighton 0-1
Leeds 14:00 Burnley 2-2
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 3-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 0-0
*Monday 3 January 2022*
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2021)

*WEEK 21 *

*Saturday 1 January 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man City 1-4
Leicester 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Watford 15:00 Spurs 1-2
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham 2-2
*Sunday 2 January 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Everton 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 3-2
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 1-1
*Monday 3 January 2022*
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves 0-1


----------



## Swango1980 (Dec 30, 2021)

*WEEK 21 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 January 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man City 0-2
Leicester 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Watford 15:00 Spurs 0-2
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham 1-1
*Sunday 2 January 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa 0-0
Everton 14:00 Brighton 0-1
Leeds 14:00 Burnley 3-1
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 2-2
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 1-1
*Monday 3 January 2022*
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves 2-0


----------



## Rooter (Dec 31, 2021)

*Saturday 1 January 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man City 1-0
Leicester 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Watford 15:00 Spurs 1-1
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham 1-0
*Sunday 2 January 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Leeds 14:00 Burnley 2-1
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 1-1
*Monday 3 January 2022*
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 31, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Tashyboy flying up the league table. 😁
		
Click to expand...

You weren't lying...


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 31, 2021)

Saturday 1 January 2022
Arsenal 12:30 Man City 0-3
Leicester 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Watford 15:00 Spurs 1-2
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham 1-2
Sunday 2 January 2022
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Everton 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Leeds 14:00 Burnley 1-1
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
Monday 3 January 2022
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves 1-1


----------



## Piece (Dec 31, 2021)

*WEEK 21 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 1 January 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man City 1-2
Leicester 15:00 Norwich
Watford 15:00 Spurs 0-3
Crystal Palace 17:30 West Ham 1-1
*Sunday 2 January 2022*
Brentford 14:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Everton 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Burnley 1-2
Southampton 14:00 Newcastle 
Chelsea 16:30 Liverpool 1-1
*Monday 3 January 2022*
Man Utd 17:30 Wolves 2-0


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 31, 2021)

Boom 😳


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 1, 2022)

I was suffering with sausage fingers with my original predictions, and have amended the following;

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool 

Man United 2-0 Wolves


----------



## fundy (Jan 1, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			I was suffering with sausage fingers with my original predictions, and have amended the following;

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool

Man United 2-0 Wolves
		
Click to expand...


what did you post previously so we know what will happen


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			what did you post previously so we know what will happen 

Click to expand...

It probably won’t help because I didn’t actually give Liverpool any score at all, and I had Wolves to win 9-2 😳


----------



## fundy (Jan 1, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			It probably won’t help because I didn’t actually give Liverpool any score at all, and I had Wolves to win 9-2 😳
		
Click to expand...


ok im looking forward to the wolves game now


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2022)

fundy said:



			ok im looking forward to the wolves game now 

Click to expand...

If he hadn't have changed it, 9-2 Wolves would have got him 1 point.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2022)

*Week 21 Standings*

Surge up the table into the Champion's League spots for Colchester:





*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Tuesday 11 January 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Brentford
Everton 20:00 Leicester
*Wednesday 12 January 2022*
West Ham 19:45 Norwich
*Friday 14 January 2022*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace
*Saturday 15 January 2022*
Man City 12:30 Chelsea
Burnley 15:00 Leicester
Newcastle 15:00 Watford
Norwich 15:00 Everton
Wolves 15:00 Southampton
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd
*Sunday 16 January 2022*
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford
West Ham 14:00 Leeds
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal

Three extra games this week. The first three are reschedules of cancelled games, so if you miss them off for whatever reason I will use the score you predicted when it was originally scheduled.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 4, 2022)

*Tuesday 11 January 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Brentford 1-1
Everton 20:00 Leicester 0-2
*Wednesday 12 January 2022*
West Ham 19:45 Norwich 3-0
*Friday 14 January 2022*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
*Saturday 15 January 2022*
Man City 12:30 Chelsea 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Leicester 0-2
Newcastle 15:00 Watford 1-0
Norwich 15:00 Everton 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 3-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
*Sunday 16 January 2022*
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford 1-0
West Ham 14:00 Leeds 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 3-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 4, 2022)

*Tuesday 11 January 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Brentford 1-1
Everton 20:00 Leicester 1-2
*Wednesday 12 January 2022*
West Ham 19:45 Norwich 4-1
*Friday 14 January 2022*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
*Saturday 15 January 2022*
Man City 12:30 Chelsea 3-1
Burnley 15:00 Leicester 0-1
Newcastle 15:00 Watford 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Everton 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
*Sunday 16 January 2022*
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford 2-0
West Ham 14:00 Leeds 3-1
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## Rooter (Jan 4, 2022)

*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Tuesday 11 January 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Brentford 1-0
Everton 20:00 Leicester 1-1 
*Wednesday 12 January 2022*
West Ham 19:45 Norwich 2-0
*Friday 14 January 2022*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 0-0
*Saturday 15 January 2022*
Man City 12:30 Chelsea 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Leicester 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Watford 0-2
Norwich 15:00 Everton 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd 2-1
*Sunday 16 January 2022*
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford 2-0
West Ham 14:00 Leeds 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 4, 2022)

*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Tuesday 11 January 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Brentford  2-1
Everton 20:00 Leicester  1-1
*Wednesday 12 January 2022*
West Ham 19:45 Norwich  3-0
*Friday 14 January 2022*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
*Saturday 15 January 2022*
Man City 12:30 Chelsea  2-1
Burnley 15:00 Leicester  1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Watford  2-0
Norwich 15:00 Everton  0-2
Wolves 15:00 Southampton  2-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd  1-2
*Sunday 16 January 2022*
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford  3-1
West Ham 14:00 Leeds  2-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal  2-2

Three extra games this week. The first three are reschedules of cancelled games, so if you miss them off for whatever reason I will use the score you predicted when it was originally scheduled.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 4, 2022)

*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Tuesday 11 January 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Brentford 1-1
Everton 20:00 Leicester 1-2
*Wednesday 12 January 2022*
West Ham 19:45 Norwich 3-1
*Friday 14 January 2022*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
*Saturday 15 January 2022*
Man City 12:30 Chelsea 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Leicester 0-2
Newcastle 15:00 Watford 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Everton 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
*Sunday 16 January 2022*
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford 3-2
West Ham 14:00 Leeds 2-2
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 4, 2022)

Week 22 Fixtures

Tuesday 11 January 2022
Southampton 19:45 Brentford2-1
Everton 20:00 Leicester1-2
Wednesday 12 January 2022
West Ham 19:45 Norwich3-1
Friday 14 January 2022
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace2-1
Saturday 15 January 2022
Man City 12:30 Chelsea2-1
Burnley 15:00 Leicester1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Watford2-1
Norwich 15:00 Everton1-1
Wolves 15:00 Southampton1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd2-1
Sunday 16 January 2022
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford2-0
West Ham 14:00 Leeds3-1
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal2-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2022)

Week 22 Fixtures

Tuesday 11 January 2022
Southampton 19:45 Brentford 1-0
Everton 20:00 Leicester 0-2
Wednesday 12 January 2022
West Ham 19:45 Norwich 2-0
Friday 14 January 2022
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Saturday 15 January 2022
Man City 12:30 Chelsea 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Leicester 0-1
Newcastle 15:00 Watford 1-1
Norwich 15:00 Everton 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd 2-1
Sunday 16 January 2022
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford 3-1
West Ham 14:00 Leeds 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 4, 2022)

Week 22 Fixtures

Tuesday 11 January 2022

Southampton 1-1 Brentford
Everton 1-2 Leicester

Wednesday 12 January 2022

West Ham 2-0 Norwich

Friday 14 January 2022

Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace

Saturday 15 January 2022

Man City 2-1 Chelsea
Burnley 0-2 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Watford
Norwich 0-1 Everton
Wolves 1-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-2 Man Utd

Sunday 16 January 2022

Liverpool 4-0 Brentford
West Ham 2-0 Leeds
Spurs 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 4, 2022)

Tuesday 11 January 2022
Southampton 19:45 Brentford
Everton 20:00 Leicester
Wednesday 12 January 2022
West Ham 19:45 Norwich
Friday 14 January 2022
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace2-1
Saturday 15 January 2022
Man City 12:30 Chelsea 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Leicester 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Watford 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Everton 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd 2-2
Sunday 16 January 2022
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford 3-1
West Ham 14:00 Leeds 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2022)

*Tuesday 11 January 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Brentford 2-2
Everton 20:00 Leicester 1-2
*Wednesday 12 January 2022*
West Ham 19:45 Norwich 2-0
*Friday 14 January 2022*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
*Saturday 15 January 2022*
Man City 12:30 Chelsea 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Leicester 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Watford 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Everton 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd 2-1
*Sunday 16 January 2022*
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford 2-0
West Ham 14:00 Leeds 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## fundy (Jan 10, 2022)

*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Tuesday 11 January 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Brentford 2-1
Everton 20:00 Leicester P-P
*Wednesday 12 January 2022*
West Ham 19:45 Norwich 3-0
*Friday 14 January 2022*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
*Saturday 15 January 2022*
Man City 12:30 Chelsea 2-0
Burnley 15:00 Leicester 1-3
Newcastle 15:00 Watford 2-2
Norwich 15:00 Everton 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 2-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd 2-2
*Sunday 16 January 2022*
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford 2-0
West Ham 14:00 Leeds 3-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 10, 2022)

*Tuesday* 
Southampton 19:45 Brentford 2-0
Everton 20:00 Leicester 0-2
*Wednesday*
West Ham 19:45 Norwich 3-0
*Friday*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
*Saturday*
Man City 12:30 Chelsea 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Leicester 0-2
Newcastle 15:00 Watford 2-2
Norwich 15:00 Everton 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd 3-2
Sunday 16 January 2022
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford 3-0
West Ham 14:00 Leeds 3-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 11, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Tuesday 11 January 2022
Southampton 19:45 Brentford
Everton 20:00 Leicester
Wednesday 12 January 2022
West Ham 19:45 Norwich
Friday 14 January 2022
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace2-1
Saturday 15 January 2022
Man City 12:30 Chelsea 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Leicester 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Watford 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Everton 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd 2-2
Sunday 16 January 2022
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford 3-1
West Ham 14:00 Leeds 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
		
Click to expand...

Are you giving the rest of us a chance by not doing the first three matches?


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 11, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



			Are you giving the rest of us a chance by not doing the first three matches?
		
Click to expand...

I thought you didn’t have to if you’ve already done them previously?


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 11, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			I thought you didn’t have to if you’ve already done them previously?
		
Click to expand...

Ah yes, good point. Hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Piece (Jan 11, 2022)

*Week 22 Fixtures*

*Tuesday 11 January 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Brentford 1-1
Everton 20:00 Leicester
*Wednesday 12 January 2022*
West Ham 19:45 Norwich 3-0
*Friday 14 January 2022*
Brighton 20:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
*Saturday 15 January 2022*
Man City 12:30 Chelsea 3-1
Burnley 15:00 Leicester 0-2
Newcastle 15:00 Watford 1-1
Norwich 15:00 Everton 1-0
Wolves 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Man Utd 2-0
*Sunday 16 January 2022*
Liverpool 14:00 Brentford 2-1
West Ham 14:00 Leeds 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Arsenal 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 13, 2022)

Millions of fixtures now so I'll put up the next bunch as a new week.

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 January 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Watford
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea
*Wednesday 19 January 2022*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd
*Friday 21 January 2022*
Watford 20:00 Norwich
*Saturday 22 January 2022*
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa
Brentford 15:00 Wolves
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham
Southampton 17:30 Man City
*Sunday 23 January 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool
Leicester 14:00 Brighton
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 13, 2022)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 January 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Watford 1-2
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 1-2
*Wednesday 19 January 2022*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 1-1
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd 0-3
*Friday 21 January 2022*
Watford 20:00 Norwich 2-1
*Saturday 22 January 2022*
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa 1-3
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle 0-2
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Southampton 17:30 Man City 1-4
*Sunday 23 January 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool 0-2
Leicester 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 3-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2022)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 January 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Watford 0-1
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 0-2
*Wednesday 19 January 2022*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 1-0
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd 0-1
*Friday 21 January 2022*
Watford 20:00 Norwich 2-1
*Saturday 22 January 2022*
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Southampton 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 23 January 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool 0-2
Leicester 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 2-0


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 13, 2022)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 January 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Watford 0-1
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 1-2
*Wednesday 19 January 2022*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 1-1
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd 0-2
*Friday 21 January 2022*
Watford 20:00 Norwich 0-0
*Saturday 22 January 2022*
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa 0-3
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 1-0
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham 2-0
Southampton 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 23 January 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley 3-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool 1-2
Leicester 14:00 Brighton 2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 3-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 13, 2022)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 January 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Watford  1-1
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea  1-2
*Wednesday 19 January 2022*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs  0-1
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd  1-3
*Friday 21 January 2022*
Watford 20:00 Norwich  2-1
*Saturday 22 January 2022*
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa  0-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves  1-1
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle  2-0
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham  1-2
Southampton 17:30 Man City  0-3
*Sunday 23 January 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley  3-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool  1-1
Leicester 14:00 Brighton 2-2
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs  2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 13, 2022)

WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 January 2022
Burnley 19:30 Watford 1-2
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea1-2
Wednesday 19 January 2022
Leicester 19:30 Spurs2-1
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd1-1
Friday 21 January 2022
Watford 20:00 Norwich2-1
Saturday 22 January 2022
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa1-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves1-1
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle1-2
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham
Southampton 17:30 Man City1-3
Sunday 23 January 2022
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley3-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool1-1
Leicester 14:00 Brighton2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs3-1


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 13, 2022)

WEEK 23 FIXTURES

Tuesday 18 January 2022

Burnley 1-0 Watford
Brighton 1-1 Chelsea

Wednesday 19 January 2022

Leicester 1-2 Spurs
Brentford 1-1 Man Utd

Friday 21 January 2022

Watford 1-0 Norwich

Saturday 22 January 2022

Everton 0-2 Aston Villa
Brentford 0-1 Wolves
Leeds 1-1 Newcastle
Man Utd 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Man City

Sunday 23 January 2022

Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool
Leicester 1-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-1 Spurs


----------



## Rooter (Jan 14, 2022)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 January 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Watford 1-2
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 0-2
*Wednesday 19 January 2022*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 1-1
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd 0-1
*Friday 21 January 2022*
Watford 20:00 Norwich 2-0
*Saturday 22 January 2022*
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa 2-1
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Southampton 17:30 Man City 1-3
*Sunday 23 January 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool 2-3
Leicester 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 1-0


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 14, 2022)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 January 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Watford 0-0
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 0-3
*Wednesday 19 January 2022*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 1-1
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd 2-3
*Friday 21 January 2022*
Watford 20:00 Norwich 2-1
*Saturday 22 January 2022*
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 3-1
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham 2-2
Southampton 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 23 January 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool 1-3
Leicester 14:00 Brighton 2-0
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 3-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 14, 2022)

Tuesday 18 January 2022
Burnley 19:30 Watford 0-1
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 0-2
Wednesday 19 January 2022
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 2-1
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd 1-3
Friday 21 January 2022
Watford 20:00 Norwich 2-1
Saturday 22 January 2022
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa 0-1
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle 2-2
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Southampton 17:30 Man City 1-3
Sunday 23 January 2022
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool 1-2
Leicester 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 3-1


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2022)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 January 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Watford 2-1
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 0-1
*Wednesday 19 January 2022*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 1-1
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd 2-1
*Friday 21 January 2022*
Watford 20:00 Norwich 2-1
*Saturday 22 January 2022*
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle 2-0
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham 0-2
Southampton 17:30 Man City 0-2
*Sunday 23 January 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley 3-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool 1-2
Leicester 14:00 Brighton 2-2
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2022)

Standings after week 22 make good reading for our leader...


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2022)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 January 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Watford 0-1
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 0-2
*Wednesday 19 January 2022*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 1-1
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd 1-2
*Friday 21 January 2022*
Watford 20:00 Norwich 2-1
*Saturday 22 January 2022*
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 0-1
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle 3-1
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham 1-2
Southampton 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 23 January 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley 1-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool 1-2
Leicester 14:00 Brighton 2-2
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 1-0


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 17, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 January 2022
Burnley 19:30 Watford 1-2
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea1-2
Wednesday 19 January 2022
Leicester 19:30 Spurs2-1
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd1-1
Friday 21 January 2022
Watford 20:00 Norwich2-1
Saturday 22 January 2022
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa1-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves1-1
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle1-2
*Man Utd 15:00 West Ham*
Southampton 17:30 Man City1-3
Sunday 23 January 2022
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley3-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool1-1
Leicester 14:00 Brighton2-1
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs3-1
		
Click to expand...

I think you missed one out?


----------



## fundy (Jan 17, 2022)

*WEEK 23 FIXTURES
Tuesday 18 January 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Watford 1-1
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 0-0
*Wednesday 19 January 2022*
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 2-2
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd 1-3
*Friday 21 January 2022*
Watford 20:00 Norwich 2-2
*Saturday 22 January 2022*
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 0-2
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle 2-1
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham 2-1
Southampton 17:30 Man City 0-9
*Sunday 23 January 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley 3-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool 1-1
Leicester 14:00 Brighton 1-2
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 2-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Jan 18, 2022)

WEEK 23 FIXTURES
*Tuesday*
Burnley 19:30 Watford 1-1
Brighton 20:00 Chelsea 1-2
*Wednesday* 
Leicester 19:30 Spurs 3-1
Brentford 20:00 Man Utd 0-2
*Friday*
Watford 20:00 Norwich 1-0
*Saturday* 
Everton 12:30 Aston Villa 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Wolves 2-2
Leeds 15:00 Newcastle 2-0
Man Utd 15:00 West Ham 1-1
Southampton 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday* 
Arsenal 14:00 Burnley 2-0
Crystal Palace 14:00 Liverpool 0-2
Leicester 14:00 Brighton 1-1
Chelsea 16:30 Spurs 2-0


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

Billy extends his lead again!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2022)

Subject to change I guess as it's mostly a whole week away, but here's week 24 for now:

*WEEK 24
Saturday 5 February 2022*
Burnley 18:00 Watford
*Tuesday 8 February 2022*
Newcastle 19:45 Everton
West Ham 19:45 Watford
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd
*Wednesday 9 February 2022*
Man City 19:45 Brentford
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace
Spurs 19:45 Southampton
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds
*Thursday 10 February 2022*
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 24, 2022)

*WEEK 24
Saturday 5 February 2022*
Burnley 18:00 Watford 0-1
*Tuesday 8 February 2022*
Newcastle 19:45 Everton 1-1
West Ham 19:45 Watford 2-0
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd 0-3
*Wednesday 9 February 2022*
Man City 19:45 Brentford 4-1
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace 0-2
Spurs 19:45 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 3-2
*Thursday 10 February 2022*
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester 2-2
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 0-0


----------



## Hogieefc (Jan 24, 2022)

*WEEK 24
Saturday 5 February 2022*
Burnley 18:00 Watford  2-1
*Tuesday 8 February 2022*
Newcastle 19:45 Everton  1-1
West Ham 19:45 Watford  3-0
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd  0-2
*Wednesday 9 February 2022*
Man City 19:45 Brentford  4-1
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace  1-1
Spurs 19:45 Southampton  2-0
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds  2-1
*Thursday 10 February 2022*
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester  3-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal  2-1


----------



## Rooter (Jan 24, 2022)

*WEEK 24
Saturday 5 February 2022*
Burnley 18:00 Watford 0-1
*Tuesday 8 February 2022*
Newcastle 19:45 Everton 1-0
West Ham 19:45 Watford 2-1
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd 1-2
*Wednesday 9 February 2022*
Man City 19:45 Brentford 3-0
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-0
Spurs 19:45 Southampton 1-0
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-0
*Thursday 10 February 2022*
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester 2-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 27, 2022)

WEEK 24
Saturday 5 February 2022
Burnley 18:00 Watford 2-1
Tuesday 8 February 2022
Newcastle 19:45 Everton 2-1
West Ham 19:45 Watford3-1
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd1-2
Wednesday 9 February 2022
Man City 19:45 Brentford4-1
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-3
Spurs 19:45 Southampton2-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds2-0
Thursday 10 February 2022
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester3-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal2-1


----------



## fundy (Jan 27, 2022)

*WEEK 24
Saturday 5 February 2022*
Burnley 18:00 Watford 1-2
*Tuesday 8 February 2022*
Newcastle 19:45 Everton 1-1
West Ham 19:45 Watford 2-0
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd 0-2
*Wednesday 9 February 2022*
Man City 19:45 Brentford 5-0
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-2
Spurs 19:45 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 3-1
*Thursday 10 February 2022*
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester 2-0
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal  1-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 27, 2022)

*WEEK 24
Saturday 5 February 2022*
Burnley 18:00 Watford 0-0
*Tuesday 8 February 2022*
Newcastle 19:45 Everton 1-0
West Ham 19:45 Watford 2-0
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd 0-2
*Wednesday 9 February 2022*
Man City 19:45 Brentford 3-0
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-0
Spurs 19:45 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-0
*Thursday 10 February 2022*
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester 2-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 27, 2022)

*WEEK 24
Saturday 5 February 2022*
Burnley 18:00 Watford 0-1
*Tuesday 8 February 2022*
Newcastle 19:45 Everton 2-0
West Ham 19:45 Watford 3-1
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd 0-2
*Wednesday 9 February 2022*
Man City 19:45 Brentford 4-0
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-3
Spurs 19:45 Southampton 1-2
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Thursday 10 February 2022*
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester 3-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 2-2


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 28, 2022)

WEEK 24

Saturday 5 February 2022

Burnley 1-1 Watford

Tuesday 8 February 2022

Newcastle 1-1 Everton
West Ham 2-0 Watford
Burnley 0-3 Man Utd

Wednesday 9 February 2022

Man City 3-0 Brentford
Norwich 1-2 Crystal Palace
Spurs 1-0 Southampton
Aston Villa 2-0 Leeds

Thursday 10 February 2022

Liverpool 2-0 Leicester
Wolves 1-1 Arsenal


----------



## ColchesterFC (Jan 29, 2022)

*WEEK 24
Saturday 5 February 2022*
Burnley 18:00 Watford 1-1
*Tuesday 8 February 2022*
Newcastle 19:45 Everton 1-1
West Ham 19:45 Watford 2-0
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd 0-2
*Wednesday 9 February 2022*
Man City 19:45 Brentford 4-2
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-1
Spurs 19:45 Southampton 3-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 3-2
*Thursday 10 February 2022*
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester 2-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 1-3


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 29, 2022)

WEEK 24
Saturday 5 February 2022
Burnley 18:00 Watford 0-0
Tuesday 8 February 2022
Newcastle 19:45 Everton 2-1
West Ham 19:45 Watford 3-1
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd 0-2
Wednesday 9 February 2022
Man City 19:45 Brentford 4-0
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace 0-1
Spurs 19:45 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-0
Thursday 10 February 2022
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester 2-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 1-0


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2022)

*WEEK 24
Saturday 5 February 2022*
Burnley 18:00 Watford 1-1
*Tuesday 8 February 2022*
Newcastle 19:45 Everton 1-2
West Ham 19:45 Watford 2-1
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd 1-2
*Wednesday 9 February 2022*
Man City 19:45 Brentford 4-0
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-1
Spurs 19:45 Southampton 2-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Thursday 10 February 2022*
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester 3-1
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 1-0


----------



## Piece (Feb 8, 2022)

*Tuesday 8 February 2022*
Newcastle 19:45 Everton 1-1
West Ham 19:45 Watford 2-0
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd 1-2
*Wednesday 9 February 2022*
Man City 19:45 Brentford 6-0
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-2
Spurs 19:45 Southampton 2-0
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 1-0
*Thursday 10 February 2022*
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester 1-0
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 9, 2022)

*WEEK 25 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 12 February 2022*
Man Utd 12:30 Southampton
Brentford 15:00 Crystal Palace
Everton 15:00 Leeds
Watford 15:00 Brighton
Norwich 17:30 Man City
*Sunday 13 February 2022*
Burnley 14:00 Liverpool
Newcastle 14:00 Aston Villa
Spurs 14:00 Wolves
Leicester 16:30 West Ham
*Tuesday 15 February 2022*
Man Utd 20:15 Brighton


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 9, 2022)

WEEK 25 FIXTURES

Saturday 12 February 2022
Man Utd 12:30 Southampton 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Crystal Palace1-2
Everton 15:00 Leeds1-2
Watford 15:00 Brighton1-2
Norwich 17:30 Man City0-4
Sunday 13 February 2022
Burnley 14:00 Liverpool1-3
Newcastle 14:00 Aston Villa1-1
Spurs 14:00 Wolves2-1
Leicester 16:30 West Ham1-2
Tuesday 15 February 2022
Man Utd 20:15 Brighton1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 9, 2022)

Oops, missed this weeks….

WEEK 24
*Saturday* 
Burnley 18:00 Watford XX
*Tuesday* 
Newcastle 19:45 Everton XX
West Ham 19:45 Watford XX
Burnley 20:00 Man Utd XX

*Wednesday*
Man City 19:45 Brentford 3-1
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-2
Spurs 19:45 Southampton 2-0
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Thursday* 
Liverpool 19:45 Leicester 3-0
Wolves 19:45 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 9, 2022)

*WEEK 25 FIXTURES*

*Saturday* 
Man Utd 12:30 Southampton 2-1
Brentford 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Everton 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Watford 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Norwich 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday* 
Burnley 14:00 Liverpool 0-4
Newcastle 14:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 2-0
Leicester 16:30 West Ham 1-1
*Tuesday* 
Man Utd 20:15 Brighton 1-0


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 9, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			Oops, missed this weeks….

WEEK 24
*Saturday*
Burnley 18:00 Watford XX
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side, you did predict a draw for the top game when it was originally scheduled so I've counted you a point for that.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 9, 2022)

*Saturday 12 February 2022*
Man Utd 12:30 Southampton 3-0
Brentford 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Everton 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Watford 15:00 Brighton 0-0
Norwich 17:30 Man City 0-5
*Sunday 13 February 2022*
Burnley 14:00 Liverpool 0-4
Newcastle 14:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 2-1
Leicester 16:30 West Ham 1-1
*Tuesday 15 February 2022*
Man Utd 20:15 Brighton 2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 9, 2022)

*WEEK 25 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 12 February 2022*
Man Utd 12:30 Southampton  2-0
Brentford 15:00 Crystal Palace  2-1
Everton 15:00 Leeds  1-0
Watford 15:00 Brighton  0-2
Norwich 17:30 Man City  0-3
*Sunday 13 February 2022*
Burnley 14:00 Liverpool  0-2
Newcastle 14:00 Aston Villa  1-1
Spurs 14:00 Wolves  2-0
Leicester 16:30 West Ham  2-2
*Tuesday 15 February 2022*
Man Utd 20:15 Brighton  1-1


----------



## Piece (Feb 9, 2022)

*WEEK 25 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 12 February 2022*
Man Utd 12:30 Southampton 2-1
Brentford 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Everton 15:00 Leeds 0-1
Watford 15:00 Brighton 6-0 Well, why not? 🤣
Norwich 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 13 February 2022*
Burnley 14:00 Liverpool 0-4
Newcastle 14:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Leicester 16:30 West Ham 0-1
*Tuesday 15 February 2022*
Man Utd 20:15 Brighton 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 9, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



*WEEK 24
Wednesday 9 February 2022*
Man City 19:45 Brentford 4-2
Norwich 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-1
Spurs 19:45 Southampton 3-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Leeds 3-2
		
Click to expand...

For a short time this evening it looked like it was going to be a very good week for my predictions. Norwich v Palace at 1-1, Villa 3-2 up against Leeds and Spurs leading Southampton 2-1. One more goal was all I needed. And then it all went wrong. Spurs being all Spursy and Villa letting me down as well. At least Norwich held on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2022)

*Saturday 12 February 2022*
Man Utd 12:30 Southampton 2-0
Brentford 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Everton 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Watford 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Norwich 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 13 February 2022*
Burnley 14:00 Liverpool 0-3
Newcastle 14:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Leicester 16:30 West Ham 2-1
*Tuesday 15 February 2022*
Man Utd 20:15 Brighton 1-0


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 10, 2022)

WEEK 25 FIXTURES

Saturday 12 February 2022

Man Utd 1-1 Southampton
Brentford 1-2 Crystal Palace
Everton 1-1 Leeds
Watford 0-1 Brighton
Norwich 0-2 Man City

Sunday 13 February 2022

Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Newcastle 1-1 Aston Villa
Spurs 2-1 Wolves
Leicester 1-2 West Ham

Tuesday 15 February 2022

Man Utd 2-1 Brighton


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 10, 2022)

WEEK 25 FIXTURES

Saturday 12 February 2022

Man Utd 1-2Southampton
Brentford 0-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-1 Leeds
Watford 1-2 Brighton
Norwich 0-3 Man City

Sunday 13 February 2022

Burnley 0-1Liverpool
Newcastle 1-2Aston Villa
Spurs 2-2 wolves
Leicester 1-1 West Ham

Tuesday 15 February 2022

Man Utd 2-2 Brighton


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 10, 2022)

*WEEK 25 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 12 February 2022*
Man Utd 12:30 Southampton 2-0
Brentford 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Everton 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Watford 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Norwich 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 13 February 2022*
Burnley 14:00 Liverpool 1-5
Newcastle 14:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 2-1
Leicester 16:30 West Ham 0-2
*Tuesday 15 February 2022*
Man Utd 20:15 Brighton  2-0


----------



## Rooter (Feb 10, 2022)

*Saturday 12 February 2022*
Man Utd 12:30 Southampton 2-1
Brentford 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Everton 15:00 Leeds 2-2 
Watford 15:00 Brighton 1-0
Norwich 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 13 February 2022*
Burnley 14:00 Liverpool 1-4
Newcastle 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Leicester 16:30 West Ham 2-0
*Tuesday 15 February 2022*
Man Utd 20:15 Brighton 2-0


----------



## fundy (Feb 10, 2022)

*WEEK 25 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 12 February 2022*
Man Utd 12:30 Southampton 2-1
Brentford 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Everton 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Watford 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Norwich 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 13 February 2022*
Burnley 14:00 Liverpool 1-3
Newcastle 14:00 Aston Villa 2-3
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Leicester 16:30 West Ham 1-2
*Tuesday 15 February 2022*
Man Utd 20:15 Brighton 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2022)

*Saturday 12 February 2022*
Man Utd 12:30 Southampton 2-2
Brentford 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Everton 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Watford 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Norwich 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 13 February 2022*
Burnley 14:00 Liverpool 0-3
Newcastle 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Leicester 16:30 West Ham 1-2
*Tuesday 15 February 2022*
Man Utd 20:15 Brighton 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2022)

*WEEK 24 STANDINGS*

Fun fact, I haven't checked this properly but it does appear that Homer has the best points per game ratio of all the active players right now.


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 12, 2022)

Saturday 12 February 2022
Man Utd 12:30 Southampton 3-2
Brentford 15:00 Crystal Palace 3-2
Everton 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Watford 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Norwich 17:30 Man City 0-2
Sunday 13 February 2022
Burnley 14:00 Liverpool 0-3
Newcastle 14:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Spurs 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Leicester 16:30 West Ham 1-2
Tuesday 15 February 2022
Man Utd 20:15 Brighton 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2022)

*WEEK 25 STANDINGS*

*

*


*WEEK 26 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 19 February 2022*
West Ham 12:30 Newcastle
Arsenal 15:00 Brentford
Aston Villa 15:00 Watford
Brighton 15:00 Burnley
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea
Liverpool 15:00 Norwich
Southampton 15:00 Everton
Man City 17:30 Spurs
*Sunday 20 February 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd
Wolves 16:30 Leicester


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2022)

*WEEK 26 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 19 February 2022*
West Ham 12:30 Newcastle 2-0
Arsenal 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Watford 1-0
Brighton 15:00 Burnley  2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Liverpool 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 1-0
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
*Sunday 20 February 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 1-1
Wolves 16:30 Leicester 2-1


----------



## Piece (Feb 16, 2022)

*WEEK 26 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 19 February 2022*
West Ham 12:30 Newcastle 2-1
Arsenal 15:00 Brentford 3-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Watford 3-0
Brighton 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool 15:00 Norwich 4-1
Southampton 15:00 Everton 1-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-0
*Sunday 20 February 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Wolves 16:30 Leicester 2-1


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 16, 2022)

*Saturday 19 February 2022*
West Ham 12:30 Newcastle 1-1
Arsenal 15:00 Brentford 2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Watford 3-1
Brighton 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 2-3
Liverpool 15:00 Norwich 4-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 1-2
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-0
*Sunday 20 February 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 0-12
Wolves 16:30 Leicester 1-1


----------



## fundy (Feb 16, 2022)

*WEEK 26 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 19 February 2022*
West Ham 12:30 Newcastle 2-1
Arsenal 15:00 Brentford 1-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Watford 2-1
Brighton 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 1-1
Liverpool 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 3-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-0
*Sunday 20 February 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Wolves 16:30 Leicester 2-0


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 16, 2022)

26 FIXTURES

Saturday 19 February 2022
West Ham 12:30 Newcastle 2-1
Arsenal 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Watford 3-0
Brighton 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool 15:00 Norwich 4-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 2-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
Sunday 20 February 2022
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 1-2
Wolves 16:30 Leicester 1-1


----------



## Rooter (Feb 16, 2022)

*WEEK 26 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 19 February 2022*
West Ham 12:30 Newcastle 1-0
Arsenal 15:00 Brentford 2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Watford 1-0
Brighton 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Liverpool 15:00 Norwich 3-1
Southampton 15:00 Everton 2-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
*Sunday 20 February 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 0-2
Wolves 16:30 Leicester 0-1


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 16, 2022)

WEEK 26 FIXTURES

Saturday 19 February 2022

West Ham 2-1 Newcastle
Arsenal 2-0 Brentford
Aston Villa 2-0 Watford
Brighton 1-0 Burnley
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 4-0 Norwich
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Man City 3-1 Spurs

Sunday 20 February 2022

Leeds 0-2 Man Utd
Wolves 1-1 Leicester


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 17, 2022)

*WEEK 26 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 19 February 2022*
West Ham 12:30 Newcastle 1-1
Arsenal 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Watford 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Burnley 0-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-3
Liverpool 15:00 Norwich 4-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 1-2
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
*Sunday 20 February 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Wolves 16:30 Leicester 1-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 18, 2022)

*WEEK 26 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 19 February 2022*
West Ham 12:30 Newcastle 1-2
Arsenal 15:00 Brentford 1-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Watford 3-1
Brighton 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-3
Liverpool 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 2-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-1
*Sunday 20 February 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 2-2
Wolves 16:30 Leicester 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 18, 2022)

*Saturday 19 February 2022*
West Ham 12:30 Newcastle 2-2
Arsenal 15:00 Brentford 2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Watford 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Liverpool 15:00 Norwich 4-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton 2-2
Man City 17:30 Spurs 3-0
*Sunday 20 February 2022*
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd 1-2
Wolves 16:30 Leicester 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 18, 2022)

WEEK 26 FIXTURES

Saturday 19 February 2022
West Ham 12:30 Newcastle2-1
Arsenal 15:00 Brentford2-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Watford2-0
Brighton 15:00 Burnley3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Chelsea1-2
Liverpool 15:00 Norwich4-0
Southampton 15:00 Everton2-1
Man City 17:30 Spurs3-1
Sunday 20 February 2022
Leeds 14:00 Man Utd1-1
Wolves 16:30 Leicester2-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 19, 2022)

*Saturday* 
West Ham v Newcastle 1-1
Arsenal v Brentford 3-1
Aston Villa v Watford 1-0
Brighton v Burnley 1-0
Crystal Palace v Chelsea 1-1
Liverpool v Norwich 4-0
Southampton v Everton 2-0
Man City v Spurs 2-0
*Sunday* 
Leeds v Man Utd 0-2
Wolves v Leicester 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 21, 2022)

*Week 26 Standings*




*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 23 February 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Spurs
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds
*Thursday 24 February 2022*
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves
*Friday 25 February 2022*
Southampton 20:00 Norwich
*Saturday 26 February 2022*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley
Man Utd 15:00 Watford
Everton 17:30 Man City
*Sunday 27 February 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves
*Tuesday 1 March 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Leicester


----------



## ColchesterFC (Feb 21, 2022)

*Wednesday 23 February 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Spurs 0-3
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-1
*Thursday 24 February 2022*
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves 2-1
*Friday 25 February 2022*
Southampton 20:00 Norwich 2-0
*Saturday 26 February 2022*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 2-2
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Man Utd 15:00 Watford 3-0
Everton 17:30 Man City 1-3
*Sunday 27 February 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 1-1
*Tuesday 1 March 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Leicester 1-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2022)

*Wednesday 23 February 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Spurs 0-2
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 2-1
*Thursday 24 February 2022*
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves 2-1
*Friday 25 February 2022*
Southampton 20:00 Norwich 2-0
*Saturday 26 February 2022*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 1-1
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle 1-0
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Man Utd 15:00 Watford 3-0
Everton 17:30 Man City 0-2
*Sunday 27 February 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 1-0
*Tuesday 1 March 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Leicester 1-2


----------



## Swango1980 (Feb 21, 2022)

*Wednesday 23 February 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Spurs 0-2
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace 1-2
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 4-0
*Thursday 24 February 2022*
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves 1-1
*Friday 25 February 2022*
Southampton 20:00 Norwich 2-0
*Saturday 26 February 2022*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 0-3
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle 0-0
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Man Utd 15:00 Watford 3-1
Everton 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 27 February 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 0-1
*Tuesday 1 March 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Leicester 2-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Feb 21, 2022)

*Wednesday 23 February 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Spurs 0-1
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace 2-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 2-1
*Thursday 24 February 2022*
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves 1-2
*Friday 25 February 2022*
Southampton 20:00 Norwich 3-1
*Saturday 26 February 2022*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 2-1
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man Utd 15:00 Watford 1-2
Everton 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 27 February 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 2-2
*Tuesday 1 March 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Leicester 0-1


----------



## Rooter (Feb 21, 2022)

*Wednesday 23 February 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Spurs 0-2
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace 1-0
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-1
*Thursday 24 February 2022*
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves 1-0
*Friday 25 February 2022*
Southampton 20:00 Norwich 1-0
*Saturday 26 February 2022*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 1-2
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man Utd 15:00 Watford 2-1
Everton 17:30 Man City 0-2
*Sunday 27 February 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 1-1
*Tuesday 1 March 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Leicester 1-2


----------



## fundy (Feb 21, 2022)

*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 23 February 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Spurs 2-1
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-1
*Thursday 24 February 2022*
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves 1-1
*Friday 25 February 2022*
Southampton 20:00 Norwich 2-0
*Saturday 26 February 2022*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 2-2
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 0-0
Man Utd 15:00 Watford 2-2
Everton 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 27 February 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 0-1
*Tuesday 1 March 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Leicester 2-1


----------



## Piece (Feb 21, 2022)

*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 23 February 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Spurs 0-2
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace 1-2
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-1
*Thursday 24 February 2022*
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves 1-1
*Friday 25 February 2022*
Southampton 20:00 Norwich 2-0
*Saturday 26 February 2022*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle 0-1
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 1-2
Man Utd 15:00 Watford 3-2
Everton 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 27 February 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 0-1
*Tuesday 1 March 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Leicester 2-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 21, 2022)

Week 27 Fixtures

Wednesday 23 February 2022
Burnley 19:30 Spurs 1-1
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace1-2
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds3-0
Thursday 24 February 2022
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves1-1
Friday 25 February 2022
Southampton 20:00 Norwich2-0
Saturday 26 February 2022
Leeds 12:30 Spurs1-2
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle1-2
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley2-1
Man Utd 15:00 Watford3-0
Everton 17:30 Man City1-3
Sunday 27 February 2022
West Ham 14:00 Wolves1-1
Tuesday 1 March 2022
Burnley 19:45 Leicester1-1


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 21, 2022)

Week 27 Fixtures

Wednesday 23 February 2022

Burnley 1-2 Spurs
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Leeds

Thursday 24 February 2022

Arsenal 1-1 Wolves

Friday 25 February 2022

Southampton 2-0 Norwich

Saturday 26 February 2022

Leeds 1-2 Spurs
Brentford 1-1 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Aston Villa
Crystal Palace 2-1 Burnley
Man Utd 3-0 Watford
Everton 1-3 Man City

Sunday 27 February 2022

West Ham 1-1 Wolves

Tuesday 1 March 2022

Burnley 1-1 Leicester


----------



## Hogieefc (Feb 21, 2022)

*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 23 February 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Spurs  2-1
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace  1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds  3-1
*Thursday 24 February 2022*
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves  1-1
*Friday 25 February 2022*
Southampton 20:00 Norwich  2-0
*Saturday 26 February 2022*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs  1-2
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle  0-2
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa  2-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley  1-1
Man Utd 15:00 Watford  3-1
Everton 17:30 Man City  0-2
*Sunday 27 February 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves  2-2
*Tuesday 1 March 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Leicester 1-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 21, 2022)

Wednesday 23 February 2022
Burnley 19:30 Spurs 1-2
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-0
Thursday 24 February 2022
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves 1-1
Friday 25 February 2022
Southampton 20:00 Norwich 2-0
Saturday 26 February 2022
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 2-3
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Man Utd 15:00 Watford 3-0
Everton 17:30 Man City 0-3
Sunday 27 February 2022
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 2-1
Tuesday 1 March 2022
Burnley 19:45 Leicester 1-1

Like Reply
Report


----------



## Fade and Die (Feb 23, 2022)

*Wednesday *
Burnley 19:30 Spurs 0-2
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-0
*Thursday 24 February 2022*
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves 2-2
*Friday 25 February 2022*
Southampton 20:00 Norwich 2-1
*Saturday 26 February 2022*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 2-3
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle 0-2
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Man Utd 15:00 Watford 3-1
Everton 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 27 February 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 1-2
*Tuesday 1 March 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Leicester 1-2


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2022)

Woops nearly forgot my own thing 😂

*Week 27 Fixtures*

*Wednesday 23 February 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Spurs 1-1
Watford 19:30 Crystal Palace 1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Leeds 3-1
*Thursday 24 February 2022*
Arsenal 19:45 Wolves 0-1
*Friday 25 February 2022*
Southampton 20:00 Norwich 2-1
*Saturday 26 February 2022*
Leeds 12:30 Spurs 2-3
Brentford 15:00 Newcastle 2-2
Brighton 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Crystal Palace 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man Utd 15:00 Watford 2-1
Everton 17:30 Man City 0-2
*Sunday 27 February 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Wolves 1-2
*Tuesday 1 March 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Leicester 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2022)

I knew I should have put us for a loss I just couldn't bring myself to do it. So predictable.


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I knew I should have put us for a loss I just couldn't bring myself to do it. So predictable.
		
Click to expand...

serves me right for thinking youd score lol


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 2, 2022)

The big game week has condensed the top four slightly...




*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 March 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Leeds
Aston Villa 15:00 Southampton
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea
Newcastle 15:00 Brighton
Norwich 15:00 Brentford
Wolves 15:00 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham
*Sunday 6 March 2022*
Watford 14:00 Arsenal
Man City 16:30 Man Utd
*Monday 7 March 2022*
Spurs 20:00 Everton
*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Southampton 19:30 Newcastle
Wolves 19:30 Watford
Leeds 19:45 Aston Villa


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 2, 2022)

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 March 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Leeds 2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-3
Newcastle 15:00 Brighton 1-0
Norwich 15:00 Brentford 0-0
Wolves 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 2-2
*Sunday 6 March 2022*
Watford 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 3-1
*Monday 7 March 2022*
Spurs 20:00 Everton 1-1
*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Southampton 19:30 Newcastle 0-1
Wolves 19:30 Watford 2-0
Leeds 19:45 Aston Villa 2-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 2, 2022)

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 March 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Leeds 2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Newcastle 15:00 Brighton 3-1
Norwich 15:00 Brentford 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 2-1
*Sunday 6 March 2022*
Watford 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 3-2
*Monday 7 March 2022*
Spurs 20:00 Everton 1-2
*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Southampton 19:30 Newcastle 2-1
Wolves 19:30 Watford 2-0
Leeds 19:45 Aston Villa 0-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 2, 2022)

WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 March 2022
Leicester 12:30 Leeds2-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Southampton1-2
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea0-2
Newcastle 15:00 Brighton2-1
Norwich 15:00 Brentford2-1
Wolves 15:00 Crystal Palace2-1
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham1-2
Sunday 6 March 2022
Watford 14:00 Arsenal0-2
Man City 16:30 Man Utd3-1
Monday 7 March 2022
Spurs 20:00 Everton1-1
Thursday 10 March 2022
Southampton 19:30 Newcastle1-1
Wolves 19:30 Watford2-0
Leeds 19:45 Aston Villa1-1


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 2, 2022)

WEEK 28 FIXTURES

Saturday 5 March 2022

Leicester 2-0 Leeds
Aston Villa 1-1 Southampton
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
Norwich 0-0 Brentford
Wolves 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham

Sunday 6 March 2022

Watford 0-2 Arsenal
Man City 2-1 Man Utd

Monday 7 March 2022

Spurs 2-0 Everton

Thursday 10 March 2022

Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Wolves 2-0 Watford
Leeds 1-2 Aston Villa


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 2, 2022)

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 March 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Leeds 1-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Newcastle 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Norwich 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Wolves 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 3-1
*Sunday 6 March 2022*
Watford 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 3-1
*Monday 7 March 2022*
Spurs 20:00 Everton 2-2
*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Southampton 19:30 Newcastle 1-1
Wolves 19:30 Watford 2-0
Leeds 19:45 Aston Villa 2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 2, 2022)

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 March 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Leeds 1-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Newcastle 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Norwich 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 2-0
*Sunday 6 March 2022*
Watford 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 2-1
*Monday 7 March 2022*
Spurs 20:00 Everton 1-1
*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Southampton 19:30 Newcastle 1-0
Wolves 19:30 Watford 2-0
Leeds 19:45 Aston Villa 2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 3, 2022)

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 March 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Leeds  2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Southampton  1-1
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea  1-3
Newcastle 15:00 Brighton  2-0
Norwich 15:00 Brentford  1-1
Wolves 15:00 Crystal Palace  2-0
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham  3-1
*Sunday 6 March 2022*
Watford 14:00 Arsenal  0-2
Man City 16:30 Man Utd  2-1
*Monday 7 March 2022*
Spurs 20:00 Everton  1-1
*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Southampton 19:30 Newcastle  1-0
Wolves 19:30 Watford2-0
Leeds 19:45 Aston Villa  1-1


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2022)

EK 28 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 March 2022
Leicester 12:30 Leeds 3-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Southampton 2-3
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-2
Newcastle 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Norwich 15:00 Brentford 1-0
Wolves 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 3-2
Sunday 6 March 2022


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 3, 2022)

Sunday 6 March 2022
Watford 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 1-1
Monday 7 March 2022
Spurs 20:00 Everton 3-1
Thursday 10 March 2022
Southampton 19:30 Newcastle 3-2
Wolves 19:30 Watford 2-1
Leeds 19:45 Aston Villa 1-2


----------



## Rooter (Mar 4, 2022)

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 March 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Leeds 1-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Newcastle 15:00 Brighton 1-0
Norwich 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 3-1
*Sunday 6 March 2022*
Watford 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 3-2
*Monday 7 March 2022*
Spurs 20:00 Everton 2-1
*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Southampton 19:30 Newcastle 1-0
Wolves 19:30 Watford 2-1
Leeds 19:45 Aston Villa 1-1


----------



## fundy (Mar 4, 2022)

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 March 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Leeds 2-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Newcastle 15:00 Brighton 1-1 
Norwich 15:00 Brentford 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 3-1
*Sunday 6 March 2022*
Watford 14:00 Arsenal 0-2
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 2-0
*Monday 7 March 2022*
Spurs 20:00 Everton 2-1
*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Southampton 19:30 Newcastle 3-1
Wolves 19:30 Watford 2-0
Leeds 19:45 Aston Villa 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2022)

*Saturday 5 March 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Leeds 3-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Newcastle 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Norwich 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 3-1
*Sunday 6 March 2022*
Watford 14:00 Arsenal 1-2
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 2-1
*Monday 7 March 2022*
Spurs 20:00 Everton 2-1
*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Southampton 19:30 Newcastle 2-1
Wolves 19:30 Watford 1-0
Leeds 19:45 Aston Villa 1-2


----------



## Piece (Mar 4, 2022)

*WEEK 28 FIXTURES
Saturday 5 March 2022*
Leicester 12:30 Leeds 2-0
Aston Villa 15:00 Southampton 0-1
Burnley 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Newcastle 15:00 Brighton 1-0
Norwich 15:00 Brentford 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Liverpool 17:30 West Ham 1-1
*Sunday 6 March 2022*
Watford 14:00 Arsenal 1-3
Man City 16:30 Man Utd 3-1
*Monday 7 March 2022*
Spurs 20:00 Everton 2-1
*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Southampton 19:30 Newcastle 2-0
Wolves 19:30 Watford 2-0
Leeds 19:45 Aston Villa 1-0


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 4, 2022)

*Saturday* 
Leicester v Leeds. 3-0
Aston Villa v Southampton. 1-0
Burnley v Chelsea. 1-2
Newcastle v Brighton. 1-1
Norwich v Brentford. 2-0
Wolves v Crystal Palace. 0-1
Liverpool v West Ham. 4-1
*Sunday*
Watford v Arsenal. 0-2
Man City v Man Utd. 2-0
*Monday*
Spurs  v Everton. 2-2
*Thursday*
Southampton v Newcastle 1-2
Wolves v Watford 3-0
Leeds v Aston Villa 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2022)

An extra bloody game has appeared out of nowhere tomorrow night! I'm going to tag everyone at the bottom to make sure everyone has a chance of seeing this one! And I'm guessing it's a reschedule from Covid so I can use your previous prediction if you do miss it. _Ok turns out it wasn't that at all._

*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Norwich 19:30 Chelsea

@Billysboots @ColchesterFC @Hogieefc @fundy @Fade and Die @pauljames87 @Tashyboy @Rooter @pokerjoke @Piece @Swango1980 @HomerJSimpson


And now to do what I actually came here to do and post next week's fixtures:

*WEEK 29
Saturday 12 March 2022*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool
Brentford 15:00 Burnley
Man Utd 17:30 Spurs
*Sunday 13 March 2022*
Chelsea 14:00 Newcastle
Everton 14:00 Wolves
Leeds 14:00 Norwich
Southampton 14:00 Watford
West Ham 14:00 Aston Villa
Arsenal 16:30 Leicester
*Monday 14 March 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Man City


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2022)

Norwich 0 Chelsea 3


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2022)

*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Norwich 19:30 Chelsea 0-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Norwich 19:30 Chelsea 0-3
		
Click to expand...

Tag didn't show up? Random 

Norwich 0 chelsea 2


----------



## fundy (Mar 9, 2022)

*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Norwich 19:30 Chelsea 0-4


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 9, 2022)

*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Norwich 19:30 Chelsea 0-3



*WEEK 29
Saturday 12 March 2022*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Man Utd 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 13 March 2022*
Chelsea 14:00 Newcastle 2-0
Everton 14:00 Wolves 1-0
Leeds 14:00 Norwich 2-1
Southampton 14:00 Watford 3-0
West Ham 14:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Arsenal 16:30 Leicester 2-1
*Monday 14 March 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Man City  0-3


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 9, 2022)

*WEEK 29
Saturday 12 March 2022*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Brentford 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Spurs 1-2
*Sunday 13 March 2022*
Chelsea 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Everton 14:00 Wolves 1-2
Leeds 14:00 Norwich 1-2
Southampton 14:00 Watford 3-1
West Ham 14:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Arsenal 16:30 Leicester 3-1
*Monday 14 March 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Man City 0-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 9, 2022)

Norwich v Chelsea 0-3


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 9, 2022)

*WEEK 29
Saturday 12 March 2022*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 0-4
Brentford 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Spurs 2-2
*Sunday 13 March 2022*
Chelsea 14:00 Newcastle 3-1
Everton 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Norwich 2-1
Southampton 14:00 Watford 1-0
West Ham 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Leicester 2-2
*Monday 14 March 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Man City 1-3


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 9, 2022)

Thursday 10 March 2022
Norwich 19:30 Chelsea 0-4


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2022)

Norwich v Chelsea - 0-3


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 9, 2022)

*Thursday 10 March 2022*
Norwich 19:30 Chelsea  0-3





*WEEK 29
Saturday 12 March 2022*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool  1-3
Brentford 15:00 Burnley  1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Spurs  2-1
*Sunday 13 March 2022*
Chelsea 14:00 Newcastle  2-0
Everton 14:00 Wolves  2-1
Leeds 14:00 Norwich  2-0
Southampton 14:00 Watford  2-0
West Ham 14:00 Aston Villa  2-2
Arsenal 16:30 Leicester  1-0
*Monday 14 March 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Man City  1-3


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 9, 2022)

Saturday 12 March 2022
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Burnley 1-2
Man Utd 17:30 Spurs 3-2
Sunday 13 March 2022
Chelsea 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Everton 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 14:00 Watford 3-1
West Ham 14:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Arsenal 16:30 Leicester 2-2
Monday 14 March 2022
Crystal Palace 20:00 Man City 0-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2022)

*WEEK 29
Saturday 12 March 2022*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Man Utd 17:30 Spurs 1-2
*Sunday 13 March 2022*
Chelsea 14:00 Newcastle 2-0
Everton 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Norwich 2-1
Southampton 14:00 Watford 1-0
West Ham 14:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Arsenal 16:30 Leicester 2-1
*Monday 14 March 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Man City 0-2


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 9, 2022)

Norwich 0-4 Chelsea


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 9, 2022)

WEEK 29

Saturday 12 March 2022

Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Brentford 1-0 Burnley
Man Utd 2-1 Spurs

Sunday 13 March 2022

Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 0-2 Wolves
Leeds 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-0 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Aston Villa
Arsenal 2-1 Leicester

Monday 14 March 2022

Crystal Palace 0-2 Man City


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 10, 2022)

Norwich 19:30 Chelsea 0-3

WEEK 29
Saturday 12 March 2022
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool  1-2
Brentford 15:00 Burnley 2-1
Man Utd 17:30 Spurs 1-3
Sunday 13 March 2022
Chelsea 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Everton 14:00 Wolves 1-2
Leeds 14:00 Norwich 2-1
Southampton 14:00 Watford3-0
West Ham 14:00 Aston Villa1-1
Arsenal 16:30 Leicester2-1
Monday 14 March 2022
Crystal Palace 20:00 Man City1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2022)

*Saturday 12 March 2022*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Brentford 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 13 March 2022*
Chelsea 14:00 Newcastle 2-1
Everton 14:00 Wolves 0-2
Leeds 14:00 Norwich 2-1
Southampton 14:00 Watford 2-1
West Ham 14:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Arsenal 16:30 Leicester 3-1
*Monday 14 March 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Man City 0-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 11, 2022)

*Saturday*
Brighton v Liverpool 0-1
Brentford v Burnley 2-1
Man Utd v Spurs 1-2
*Sunday*
Chelsea v Newcastle 1-1
Everton v Wolves 0-1
Leeds v Norwich 2-0
Southampton v Watford 2-0
West Ham v Aston Villa 1-2
Arsenal v Leicester 3-2
*Monday*
Crystal Palace v Man City 1-3


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2022)

*Week 28 Standings*

It was a bumper week but most people stay where they are. Fun fact: there was not a single draw this gameweek.


----------



## Piece (Mar 11, 2022)

WEEK 29
*Saturday 12 March 2022*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Brentford 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Spurs 1-2
*Sunday 13 March 2022*
Chelsea 14:00 Newcastle 1-1
Everton 14:00 Wolves 0-1
Leeds 14:00 Norwich 1-1
Southampton 14:00 Watford 3-1
West Ham 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Leicester 1-0
*Monday 14 March 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Man City 0-3


----------



## fundy (Mar 11, 2022)

*WEEK 29
Saturday 12 March 2022*
Brighton 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Brentford 15:00 Burnley 2-0
Man Utd 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 13 March 2022*
Chelsea 14:00 Newcastle 3-1
Everton 14:00 Wolves 0-3
Leeds 14:00 Norwich 2-2
Southampton 14:00 Watford 3-2
West Ham 14:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Arsenal 16:30 Leicester 2-0
*Monday 14 March 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Man City 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2022)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Wednesday 16 March 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Spurs
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool
*Thursday 17 March 2022*
Everton 19:45 Newcastle
*Friday 18 March 2022*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds
*Saturday 19 March 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal
*Sunday 20 March 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford
Spurs 16:30 West Ham


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 14, 2022)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Wednesday 16 March 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Spurs 2-2
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 2-1
*Thursday 17 March 2022*
Everton 19:45 Newcastle 1-2
*Friday 18 March 2022*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Saturday 19 March 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 20 March 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 1-1
Spurs 16:30 West Ham 1-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 14, 2022)

WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Wednesday 16 March 2022
Brighton 19:30 Spurs 0-1
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 1-2
Thursday 17 March 2022
Everton 19:45 Newcastle 1-1
Friday 18 March 2022
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 2-1
Saturday 19 March 2022
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 2-1
Sunday 20 March 2022
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 2-1
Spurs 16:30 West Ham 2-1


----------



## fundy (Mar 14, 2022)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Wednesday 16 March 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 1-2
*Thursday 17 March 2022*
Everton 19:45 Newcastle 1-3
*Friday 18 March 2022*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 2-0
*Saturday 19 March 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 20 March 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 2-2
Spurs 16:30 West Ham 1-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 14, 2022)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Wednesday 16 March 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Spurs 1-3
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 0-2
*Thursday 17 March 2022*
Everton 19:45 Newcastle 1-1
*Friday 18 March 2022*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 1-2
*Saturday 19 March 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 2-2
*Sunday 20 March 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 2-1
Spurs 16:30 West Ham 1-1


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 14, 2022)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Wednesday 16 March 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Spurs 0-2
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 1-2
*Thursday 17 March 2022*
Everton 19:45 Newcastle 1-1
*Friday 18 March 2022*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Saturday 19 March 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 2-0
*Sunday 20 March 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 1-0
Spurs 16:30 West Ham 3-0


----------



## Rooter (Mar 14, 2022)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Wednesday 16 March 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Spurs 0-1
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 1-1
*Thursday 17 March 2022*
Everton 19:45 Newcastle 0-0
*Friday 18 March 2022*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Saturday 19 March 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 0-2
*Sunday 20 March 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 2-0
Spurs 16:30 West Ham 3-2


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2022)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Wednesday 16 March 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Spurs 0-1
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 0-2
*Thursday 17 March 2022*
Everton 19:45 Newcastle 1-1
*Friday 18 March 2022*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 1-0
*Saturday 19 March 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 1-1
*Sunday 20 March 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 1-0
Spurs 16:30 West Ham 1-2


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 14, 2022)

WEEK 30 FIXTURES

Wednesday 16 March 2022

Brighton 1-2 Spurs
Arsenal 1-1 Liverpool

Thursday 17 March 2022

Everton 1-2 Newcastle

Friday 18 March 2022

Wolves 2-0 Leeds

Saturday 19 March 2022

Aston Villa 0-1 Arsenal

Sunday 20 March 2022

Leicester 2-0 Brentford
Spurs 1-1 West Ham


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

*WEEK 29 STANDINGS*


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

*WEEK 30
Wednesday 16 March 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 1-2
*Thursday 17 March 2022*
Everton 19:45 Newcastle 1-2
*Friday 18 March 2022*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 2-0
*Saturday 19 March 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 1-2
*Sunday 20 March 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 2-1
Spurs 16:30 West Ham 1-1


----------



## Piece (Mar 15, 2022)

*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Wednesday 16 March 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 1-1
*Thursday 17 March 2022*
Everton 19:45 Newcastle 1-2
*Friday 18 March 2022*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 2-0
*Saturday 19 March 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 1-1
*Sunday 20 March 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 2-0
Spurs 16:30 West Ham 2-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 15, 2022)

*Wednesday 16 March 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Spurs 1-2
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool 0-2
*Thursday 17 March 2022*
Everton 19:45 Newcastle 1-2
*Friday 18 March 2022*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 2-0
*Saturday 19 March 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal 1-3
*Sunday 20 March 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford 2-0
Spurs 16:30 West Ham 1-2


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 15, 2022)

WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Wednesday 16 March 2022
Brighton 19:30 Spurs1-2
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool1-1
Thursday 17 March 2022
Everton 19:45 Newcastle0-2
Friday 18 March 2022
Wolves 20:00 Leeds2-1
Saturday 19 March 2022
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal1-1
Sunday 20 March 2022
Leicester 14:00 Brentford2-1
Spurs 16:30 West Ham1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 30 FIXTURES
Wednesday 16 March 2022*
Brighton 19:30 Spurs
Arsenal 20:15 Liverpool
*Thursday 17 March 2022*
Everton 19:45 Newcastle. 1-1
*Friday 18 March 2022*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds. 1-2
*Saturday 19 March 2022*
Aston Villa 12:30 Arsenal. 2-1
*Sunday 20 March 2022*
Leicester 14:00 Brentford. 2-0
Spurs 16:30 West Ham. 2-2
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*Friday 18 March 2022*
Wolves 20:00 Leeds 2-0
		
Click to expand...

So I'm thinking about maybe bringing in a new 'cash out' option for next season, what do we think... 😖


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			So I'm thinking about maybe bringing in a new 'cash out' option for next season, what do we think... 😖
		
Click to expand...

Go for it. I’ll predict every game to finish in a dour 0-0 draw and be quids in!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2022)

*WEEK 31 FIXTURES
Saturday 2 April 2022*
Liverpool 12:30 Watford
Brighton 15:00 Norwich
Burnley 15:00 Man City
Chelsea 15:00 Brentford
Leeds 15:00 Southampton
Wolves 15:00 Aston Villa
Man Utd 17:30 Leicester
*Sunday 3 April 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Everton
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle
*Monday 4 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal
*Wednesday 6 April 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Everton


----------



## Hogieefc (Mar 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 31 FIXTURES
Saturday 2 April 2022*
Liverpool 12:30 Watford. 4-0
Brighton 15:00 Norwich. 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Man City. 1-3
Chelsea 15:00 Brentford. 3-1
Leeds 15:00 Southampton. 2-0
Wolves 15:00 Aston Villa. 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Leicester. 2-0
*Sunday 3 April 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Everton. 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle. 2-1
*Monday 4 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal. 2-0
*Wednesday 6 April 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Everton. 1-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 23, 2022)

*WEEK 31 FIXTURES
Saturday 2 April 2022*
Liverpool 12:30 Watford 3-0
Brighton 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Burnley 15:00 Man City 0-3
Chelsea 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Man Utd 17:30 Leicester 1-1
*Sunday 3 April 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Everton 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 2-2
*Monday 4 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 1-1
*Wednesday 6 April 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Everton 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 23, 2022)

WEEK 31 FIXTURES
Saturday 2 April 2022
Liverpool 12:30 Watford 4-0
Brighton 15:00 Norwich3-1
Burnley 15:00 Man City0-3
Chelsea 15:00 Brentford3-1
Leeds 15:00 Southampton1-2
Wolves 15:00 Aston Villa2-1
Man Utd 17:30 Leicester1-1
Sunday 3 April 2022
West Ham 14:00 Everton3-1
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle1-1
Monday 4 April 2022
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal1-2
Wednesday 6 April 2022
Burnley 19:30 Everton1-1


----------



## Rooter (Mar 24, 2022)

*WEEK 31 FIXTURES
Saturday 2 April 2022*
Liverpool 12:30 Watford 3-0
Brighton 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Burnley 15:00 Man City 0-2
Chelsea 15:00 Brentford 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Leicester 1-0
*Sunday 3 April 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Everton 1-0
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 1-0
*Monday 4 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Wednesday 6 April 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Everton 1-1


----------



## Billysboots (Mar 28, 2022)

WEEK 31 FIXTURES

Saturday 2 April 2022

Liverpool 3-0 Watford
Brighton 2-0 Norwich
Burnley 0-2 Man City
Chelsea 2-0 Brentford
Leeds 1-0 Southampton
Wolves 2-1 Aston Villa
Man Utd 2-0 Leicester

Sunday 3 April 2022

West Ham 2-0 Everton
Spurs 1-1 Newcastle

Monday 4 April 2022

Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal

Wednesday 6 April 2022

Burnley 1-1 Everton


----------



## Swango1980 (Mar 28, 2022)

*WEEK 31 FIXTURES
Saturday 2 April 2022*
Liverpool 12:30 Watford 3-0
Brighton 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Man City 0-4
Chelsea 15:00 Brentford 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Man Utd 17:30 Leicester 2-0
*Sunday 3 April 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Everton 1-0
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 2-1
*Monday 4 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 1-1
*Wednesday 6 April 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Everton 0-0


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 28, 2022)

WEEK 31 FIXTURES
Saturday 2 April 2022
Liverpool 12:30 Watford 5-0
Brighton 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Man City 0-4
Chelsea 15:00 Brentford 3-0
Leeds 15:00 Southampton 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Leicester 2-1
Sunday 3 April 2022
West Ham 14:00 Everton 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 3-1
Monday 4 April 2022
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 2-1
Wednesday 6 April 2022
Burnley 19:30 Everton 1-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2022)

WEEK 31 FIXTURES

Saturday 2 April 2022

Liverpool 3-0 Watford
Brighton 2-0 Norwich
Burnley 0-3 Man City
Chelsea 2-0 Brentford
Leeds 1-1 Southampton
Wolves 2-1 Aston Villa
Man Utd 2-1 Leicester

Sunday 3 April 2022

West Ham 2-0 Everton
Spurs 2-0 Newcastle

Monday 4 April 2022

Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal

Wednesday 6 April 2022

Burnley 1-0 Everton


----------



## ColchesterFC (Mar 29, 2022)

*WEEK 31 FIXTURES
Saturday 2 April 2022*
Liverpool 12:30 Watford 4-0
Brighton 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Man City 0-3
Chelsea 15:00 Brentford 3-1
Leeds 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Leicester 2-1
*Sunday 3 April 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Everton 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 2-2
*Monday 4 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Wednesday 6 April 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Everton 1-1


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 30, 2022)

*WEEK 31
Saturday 2 April 2022*
Liverpool 12:30 Watford 2-0
Brighton 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Man City 0-3
Chelsea 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Southampton 2-2
Wolves 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Man Utd 17:30 Leicester 2-1
*Sunday 3 April 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Everton 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 2-1
*Monday 4 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 1-1
*Wednesday 6 April 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Everton 0-0


----------



## fundy (Mar 30, 2022)

*WEEK 31 FIXTURES
Saturday 2 April 2022*
Liverpool 12:30 Watford 3-0
Brighton 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Man City 0-4
Chelsea 15:00 Brentford 2-0
Leeds 15:00 Southampton 2-2
Wolves 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Leicester 2-1
*Sunday 3 April 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Everton 2-1
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 3-1
*Monday 4 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 1-1
*Wednesday 6 April 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Everton 0-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Mar 30, 2022)

*Saturday*
Liverpool v Watford.2-0
Brighton v Norwich 2-1
Burnley v Man City 0-3
Chelsea v Brentford 3-0
Leeds v Southampton 2-2
Wolves v Aston Villa 2-1
Man Utd v Leicester 2-1
*Sunday*
West Ham v Everton 2-1
Spurs v Newcastle 2-0
*Monday*
Crystal Palace v Arsenal 1-2 
*Wednesday*
Burnley v Everton 1-0


----------



## Piece (Apr 1, 2022)

*WEEK 31 FIXTURES
Saturday 2 April 2022*
Liverpool 12:30 Watford 5-1
Brighton 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Man City 0-3
Chelsea 15:00 Brentford 2-1
Leeds 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Man Utd 17:30 Leicester 2-1
*Sunday 3 April 2022*
West Ham 14:00 Everton 2-0
Spurs 16:30 Newcastle 1-0
*Monday 4 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Wednesday 6 April 2022*
Burnley 19:30 Everton 0-0


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 5, 2022)

*WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves
*Saturday 9 April 2022*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea
Watford 15:00 Leeds
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs
*Sunday 10 April 2022*
Brentford 14:00 West Ham
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace
Norwich 14:00 Burnley
Man City 16:30 Liverpool


----------



## Rooter (Apr 5, 2022)

*WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 1-0
*Saturday 9 April 2022*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea 2-1
Watford 15:00 Leeds 1-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 10 April 2022*
Brentford 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Norwich 14:00 Burnley 0-0
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 5, 2022)

*WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 0-1
*Saturday 9 April 2022*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 1-0
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Watford 15:00 Leeds 1-0
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 10 April 2022*
Brentford 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Norwich 14:00 Burnley 1-0
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 5, 2022)

*WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 1-2
*Saturday 9 April 2022*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea 0-3
Watford 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs 1-2
*Sunday 10 April 2022*
Brentford 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
Norwich 14:00 Burnley 0-0
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 2-2


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 6, 2022)

*Friday*
Newcastle v Wolves. 1-2
*Saturday*
Everton v Man Utd 1-2
Arsenal v Brighton 2-0
Southampton v Chelsea 1-2
Watford v Leeds 2-1
Aston Villa v Spurs 1-3
*Sunday*
Brentford v West Ham1-1
Leicester v Crystal Palace 1-1
Norwich v Burnley 1-2
Man City v Liverpool 2-1


----------



## fundy (Apr 6, 2022)

*WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 0-2
*Saturday 9 April 2022*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Watford 15:00 Leeds 1-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs 1-3
*Sunday 10 April 2022*
Brentford 14:00 West Ham 2-2
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Norwich 14:00 Burnley 0-0
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 1-1


----------



## Piece (Apr 6, 2022)

*WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 1-2
*Saturday 9 April 2022*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 0-1
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea 0-1
Watford 15:00 Leeds 2-1
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs 2-2
*Sunday 10 April 2022*
Brentford 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Norwich 14:00 Burnley 1-1
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 6, 2022)

WEEK 32 FIXTURES

Friday 8 April 2022

Newcastle 1-2 Wolves

Saturday 9 April 2022

Everton 0-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 1-0 Brighton
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Watford 2-1 Leeds
Aston Villa 2-2 Spurs

Sunday 10 April 2022

Brentford 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 1-2 Crystal Palace
Norwich 0-0 Burnley
Man City 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 6, 2022)

WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 1-2
Saturday 9 April 2022
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 0-3
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea 2-3
Watford 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs 1-2
Sunday 10 April 2022
Brentford 14:00 West Ham 2-2
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Norwich 14:00 Burnley 0-2
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 2-1


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 6, 2022)

WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves2-1
Saturday 9 April 2022
Everton 12:30 Man Utd1-2
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton2-1
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea1-1
Watford 15:00 Leeds1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs1-2
Sunday 10 April 2022
Brentford 14:00 West Ham1-2
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace1-1
Norwich 14:00 Burnley1-1
Man City 16:30 Liverpool3-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 7, 2022)

*WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves  2-1
*Saturday 9 April 2022*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 1-3
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Watford 15:00 Leeds 2-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs 1-2
*Sunday 10 April 2022*
Brentford 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Norwich 14:00 Burnley 1-2
Man City 16:30 Liverpool  2-3


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

*Week 31*

Getting tighter at the top...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

*WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 1-2
*Saturday 9 April 2022*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 1-2
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Watford 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 10 April 2022*
Brentford 14:00 West Ham 2-2
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Norwich 14:00 Burnley 0-2
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 1-2


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 7, 2022)

*WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 1-1
*Saturday 9 April 2022*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 0-3
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea 1-2
Watford 15:00 Leeds 2-3
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs 2-2
*Sunday 10 April 2022*
Brentford 14:00 West Ham 1-0
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace 0-0
Norwich 14:00 Burnley 0-0
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 3-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Apr 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves
*Saturday 9 April 2022*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea
Watford 15:00 Leeds
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs
*Sunday 10 April 2022*
Brentford 14:00 West Ham  2-1
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace  2-2
Norwich 14:00 Burnley  0-2
Man City 16:30 Liverpool  2-1
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 9, 2022)

ColchesterFC said:



*WEEK 32 FIXTURES
Friday 8 April 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Wolves 1-2
*Saturday 9 April 2022*
Everton 12:30 Man Utd 0-2
Arsenal 15:00 Brighton 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Chelsea 0-3
Watford 15:00 Leeds 1-2
Aston Villa 17:30 Spurs 1-2
*Sunday 10 April 2022*
Brentford 14:00 West Ham 1-1
Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
Norwich 14:00 Burnley 0-0
Man City 16:30 Liverpool 2-2
		
Click to expand...

Would like to change two of these to......

Leicester 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Norwich 14:00 Burnley 0-2


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 10, 2022)

Looking very much like no points from the Premier League jury for me this weekend!!


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 10, 2022)

Thank the lord for VAR. Rescued me a point. Phew.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Looking very much like no points from the Premier League jury for me this weekend!!
		
Click to expand...

Tough week this was. I was convinced I put 2-2 for City Liverpool as well, until I checked back this morning. Gutted.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

Horrendous week for most people but @ColchesterFC has put himself right in the title mix with a stunning performance!


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

*WEEK 33 FIXTURES
Saturday 16 April 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Brighton
Man Utd 15:00 Norwich
Southampton 15:00 Arsenal
Watford 15:00 Brentford
*Sunday 17 April 2022*
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester
West Ham 14:15 Burnley
*Tuesday 19 April 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Man Utd
*Wednesday 20 April 2022*
Chelsea 19:45 Arsenal
Everton 19:45 Leicester
Newcastle 19:45 Crystal Palace
Man City 20:00 Brighton
*Thursday 21 April 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Southampton


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 11, 2022)

WEEK 33 FIXTURES
Saturday 16 April 2022
Spurs 12:30 Brighton 4-0
Man Utd 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Arsenal 2-2
Watford 15:00 Brentford 0-1
Sunday 17 April 2022
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 14:15 Burnley 2-0
Tuesday 19 April 2022
Liverpool 20:00 Man Utd 1-1
Wednesday 20 April 2022
Chelsea 19:45 Arsenal 2-0
Everton 19:45 Leicester 1-2
Newcastle 19:45 Crystal Palace 2-1
Man City 20:00 Brighton 3-0
Thursday 21 April 2022
Burnley 19:45 Southampton 1-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 11, 2022)

*WEEK 33 FIXTURES
Saturday 16 April 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Brighton 3-0
Man Utd 15:00 Norwich 3-1
Southampton 15:00 Arsenal 0-2
Watford 15:00 Brentford 1-1
*Sunday 17 April 2022*
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 14:15 Burnley 2-0
*Tuesday 19 April 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Man Utd 3-0
*Wednesday 20 April 2022*
Chelsea 19:45 Arsenal 2-1
Everton 19:45 Leicester 1-1
Newcastle 19:45 Crystal Palace 2-1
Man City 20:00 Brighton 3-0
*Thursday 21 April 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Southampton 2-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

*WEEK 33 FIXTURES
Saturday 16 April 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Brighton 2-0
Man Utd 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Arsenal 1-1
Watford 15:00 Brentford 0-1
*Sunday 17 April 2022*
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 2-1
West Ham 14:15 Burnley 2-0
*Tuesday 19 April 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Man Utd 2-0
*Wednesday 20 April 2022*
Chelsea 19:45 Arsenal 1-0
Everton 19:45 Leicester 0-1
Newcastle 19:45 Crystal Palace 2-1
Man City 20:00 Brighton 3-0
*Thursday 21 April 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Southampton 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 12, 2022)

*Saturday 16 April 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Brighton 2-1 
Man Utd 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Arsenal 1-2
Watford 15:00 Brentford 1-2
*Sunday 17 April 2022*
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 2-1
West Ham 14:15 Burnley 2-1
*Tuesday 19 April 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Man Utd 2-0
*Wednesday 20 April 2022*
Chelsea 19:45 Arsenal 2-1
Everton 19:45 Leicester 2-1
Newcastle 19:45 Crystal Palace 2-2
Man City 20:00 Brighton 3-0
*Thursday 21 April 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Southampton 1-1


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 12, 2022)

*WEEK 33 FIXTURES
Saturday 16 April 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Brighton 3-0
Man Utd 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Arsenal 1-2
Watford 15:00 Brentford 1-3
*Sunday 17 April 2022*
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 2-1
West Ham 14:15 Burnley 2-0
*Tuesday 19 April 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Man Utd 3-1
*Wednesday 20 April 2022*
Chelsea 19:45 Arsenal 3-2
Everton 19:45 Leicester 1-2
Newcastle 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man City 20:00 Brighton 4-0
*Thursday 21 April 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Southampton 1-1


----------



## Hogieefc (Apr 12, 2022)

*WEEK 33 FIXTURES
Saturday 16 April 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Brighton  2-0
Man Utd 15:00 Norwich  3-0
Southampton 15:00 Arsenal  1-2
Watford 15:00 Brentford 2-2
*Sunday 17 April 2022*
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 1-1
West Ham 14:15 Burnley  2-0
*Tuesday 19 April 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Man Utd  3-0
*Wednesday 20 April 2022*
Chelsea 19:45 Arsenal  2-1
Everton 19:45 Leicester  2-1
Newcastle 19:45 Crystal Palace  2-0
Man City 20:00 Brighton  3-0
*Thursday 21 April 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Southampton  1-1


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 12, 2022)

WEEK 33 FIXTURES

Saturday 16 April 2022

Spurs 2-0 Brighton
Man Utd 2-0 Norwich
Southampton0-1 Arsenal
Watford 0-2 Brentford

Sunday 17 April 2022

Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Burnley

Tuesday 19 April 2022

Liverpool 2-0 Man Utd

Wednesday 20 April 2022

Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Crystal Palace
Man City 2-0 Brighton

Thursday 21 April 2022

Burnley 0-1 Southampton


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 12, 2022)

WEEK 33 FIXTURES
Saturday 16 April 2022
Spurs 12:30 Brighton 3-1
Man Utd 15:00 Norwich2-0
Southampton 15:00 Arsenal1-2
Watford 15:00 Brentford1-1
Sunday 17 April 2022
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester2-1
West Ham 14:15 Burnley2-1
Tuesday 19 April 2022
Liverpool 20:00 Man Utd4-0
Wednesday 20 April 2022
Chelsea 19:45 Arsenal2-1
Everton 19:45 Leicester1-1
Newcastle 19:45 Crystal Palace1-1
Man City 20:00 Brighton3-1
Thursday 21 April 2022
Burnley 19:45 Southampton1-2

Like


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 15, 2022)

*Saturday*
Spurs v Brighton 2-1
Man Utd v Norwich 2-0
Southampton v Arsenal 0-2
Watford v Brentford 1-1
*Sunday*
Newcastle v Leicester 1-2
West Ham v Burnley 2-0
*Tuesday*
Liverpool v Man Utd 3-0
*Wednesday*
Chelsea v Arsenal 2-1
Everton v Leicester 0-2
Newcastle v Crystal Palace 0-1
Man City v Brighton 3-1
*Thursday *
Burnley v Southampton 1-1


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)

*WEEK 33 FIXTURES
Saturday 16 April 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Brighton 2-0
Man Utd 15:00 Norwich 3-1
Southampton 15:00 Arsenal 1-2
Watford 15:00 Brentford 1-3
*Sunday 17 April 2022*
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 2-1
West Ham 14:15 Burnley 2-0
*Tuesday 19 April 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Man Utd 3-1
*Wednesday 20 April 2022*
Chelsea 19:45 Arsenal 2-0
Everton 19:45 Leicester 2-2
Newcastle 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-2
Man City 20:00 Brighton 3-0
*Thursday 21 April 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Southampton 1-1


----------



## fundy (Apr 15, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			WEEK 33 FIXTURES

Saturday 16 April 2022

Spurs 2-0 Brighton
Man Utd 2-0 Norwich
Southampton0-1 Arsenal
Watford 0-2 Brentford

Sunday 17 April 2022

Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
West Ham 2-0 Burnley

Tuesday 19 April 2022

Liverpool 2-0 Man Utd

Wednesday 20 April 2022

Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Crystal Palace
Man City 2-0 Brighton

Thursday 21 April 2022

Burnley 0-1 Southampton
		
Click to expand...


not one side scoring more than 2 goals Billy? theres a man playing the odds not what he really thinks


----------



## Piece (Apr 15, 2022)

*WEEK 33 FIXTURES
Saturday 16 April 2022*
Spurs 12:30 Brighton 2-0
Man Utd 15:00 Norwich 3-1
Southampton 15:00 Arsenal 1-2
Watford 15:00 Brentford 1-1
*Sunday 17 April 2022*
Newcastle 14:15 Leicester 0-2
West Ham 14:15 Burnley 2-0
*Tuesday 19 April 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Man Utd 2-1
*Wednesday 20 April 2022*
Chelsea 19:45 Arsenal 1-1
Everton 19:45 Leicester 1-1
Newcastle 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-1
Man City 20:00 Brighton 3-1
*Thursday 21 April 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Southampton 1-1


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 19, 2022)

*Tuesday 19 April 2022*
Liverpool 20:00 Man Utd 4-0
*Wednesday 20 April 2022*
Chelsea 19:45 Arsenal 3-0
Everton 19:45 Leicester 1-1
Newcastle 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-2
Man City 20:00 Brighton 3-1
*Thursday 21 April 2022*
Burnley 19:45 Southampton 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 20, 2022)

*WEEK 34 FIXTURES
Saturday 23 April 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man Utd
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa
Man City 15:00 Watford
Norwich 15:00 Newcastle
Brentford 17:30 Spurs
*Sunday 24 April 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Southampton
Burnley 14:00 Wolves
Chelsea 14:00 West Ham
Liverpool 16:30 Everton
*Monday 25 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Leeds
*Thursday 28 April 2022*
Man Utd 19:45 Chelsea


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2022)

*WEEK 34 FIXTURES
Saturday 23 April 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Man City 15:00 Watford 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Brentford 17:30 Spurs 1-2
*Sunday 24 April 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Southampton 1-0
Burnley 14:00 Wolves 1-0
Chelsea 14:00 West Ham 1-0
Liverpool 16:30 Everton 3-0
*Monday 25 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Leeds 1-0
*Thursday 28 April 2022*
Man Utd 19:45 Chelsea 0-2


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 20, 2022)

*WEEK 34 FIXTURES
Saturday 23 April 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Man City 15:00 Watford 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Brentford 17:30 Spurs 2-1
*Sunday 24 April 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Southampton 2-2
Burnley 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Chelsea 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Liverpool 16:30 Everton 3-0
*Monday 25 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Thursday 28 April 2022*
Man Utd 19:45 Chelsea 1-3


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 20, 2022)

*Saturday 23 April 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man Utd 3-1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa2-1
Man City 15:00 Watford4-1
Norwich 15:00 Newcastle1-3
Brentford 17:30 Spurs1-2
*Sunday 24 April 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Southampton1-1
Burnley 14:00 Wolves1-2
Chelsea 14:00 West Ham2-1
Liverpool 16:30 Everton3-1
*Monday 25 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Leeds2-1
*Thursday 28 April 2022*
Man Utd 19:45 Chelsea1-3


----------



## fundy (Apr 20, 2022)

*WEEK 34 FIXTURES
Saturday 23 April 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man Utd 2-2
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Man City 15:00 Watford 5-0
Norwich 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Brentford 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 24 April 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Southampton 2-0
Burnley 14:00 Wolves 0-1
Chelsea 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Liverpool 16:30 Everton 3-0
*Monday 25 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Leeds 2-1
*Thursday 28 April 2022*
Man Utd 19:45 Chelsea 1-4


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 20, 2022)

*WEEK 34 FIXTURES
Saturday 23 April 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man Utd 2-0
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 3-1
Man City 15:00 Watford 4-0
Norwich 15:00 Newcastle 0-2
Brentford 17:30 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 24 April 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Southampton 1-0
Burnley 14:00 Wolves 0-1
Chelsea 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Liverpool 16:30 Everton 3-0
*Monday 25 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Leeds 2-0
*Thursday 28 April 2022*
Man Utd 19:45 Chelsea 0-3


----------



## Hogieefc (Apr 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 34 FIXTURES
Saturday 23 April 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man Utd. 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Man City 15:00 Watford 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Newcastle 1-1
Brentford 17:30 Spurs 2-1
*Sunday 24 April 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Southampton 2-0
Burnley 14:00 Wolves 1-2
Chelsea 14:00 West Ham 3-1
Liverpool 16:30 Everton 3-0
*Monday 25 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Leeds 2-0
*Thursday 28 April 2022*
Man Utd 19:45 Chelsea 1-3
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 20, 2022)

*WEEK 34 FIXTURES
Saturday 23 April 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Man City 15:00 Watford 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Newcastle 0-2
Brentford 17:30 Spurs 2-3
*Sunday 24 April 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Southampton 1-1
Burnley 14:00 Wolves 2-1
Chelsea 14:00 West Ham 3-2
Liverpool 16:30 Everton 3-1
*Monday 25 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Leeds 1-1
*Thursday 28 April 2022*
Man Utd 19:45 Chelsea 0-2


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 21, 2022)

WEEK 34 FIXTURES

Saturday 23 April 2022

Arsenal 2-0 Man Utd
Leicester 1-1 Aston Villa
Man City 4-0 Watford
Norwich 0-2 Newcastle
Brentford 1-2 Spurs

Sunday 24 April 2022

Brighton 2-0 Southampton
Burnley 0-2 Wolves
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham
Liverpool 4-0 Everton

Monday 25 April 2022

Crystal Palace 2-0 Leeds

Thursday 28 April 2022

Man Utd 1–2 Chelsea


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 21, 2022)

*Saturday* 
Arsenal v Man Utd 1-1
Leicester v Aston Villa 2-1
Man City v Watford 3-0
Norwich v Newcastle 1-1
Brentford v Spurs 1-2
*Sunday* 
Brighton v Southampton 1-0
Burnley v Wolves 1-2
Chelsea v West Ham 2-2
Liverpool v Everton 3-0
*Monday *
Crystal Palace v Leeds 2-0
*Thursday* 
Man Utd v Chelsea 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2022)

This might be a first - no changes to the league placings at all, despite a variety of points scored.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2022)

*WEEK 34
Saturday 23 April 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man Utd 2-1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Man City 15:00 Watford 3-0
Norwich 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Brentford 17:30 Spurs 1-3
*Sunday 24 April 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Southampton 1-1
Burnley 14:00 Wolves 1-2
Chelsea 14:00 West Ham 1-0
Liverpool 16:30 Everton 4-0
*Monday 25 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Leeds 2-2
*Thursday 28 April 2022*
Man Utd 19:45 Chelsea 1-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 22, 2022)

EEK 34 FIXTURES
Saturday 23 April 2022
Arsenal 12:30 Man Utd 2-3
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-2
Man City 15:00 Watford 5-0
Norwich 15:00 Newcastle 1-2
Brentford 17:30 Spurs 1-2
Sunday 24 April 2022
Brighton 14:00 Southampton 2-3
Burnley 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Chelsea 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Liverpool 16:30 Everton 6-0
Monday 25 April 2022
Crystal Palace 20:00 Leeds 2-2
Thursday 28 April 2022
Man Utd 19:45 Chelsea 1-1


----------



## Piece (Apr 23, 2022)

Ars 1-1 MU


----------



## Piece (Apr 23, 2022)

*WEEK 34 FIXTURES
Saturday 23 April 2022*
Arsenal 12:30 Man Utd 1-1
Leicester 15:00 Aston Villa 2-0
Man City 15:00 Watford 4-0
Norwich 15:00 Newcastle 0-2
Brentford 17:30 Spurs 1-2
*Sunday 24 April 2022*
Brighton 14:00 Southampton 1-1
Burnley 14:00 Wolves 1-1
Chelsea 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Liverpool 16:30 Everton 3-1
*Monday 25 April 2022*
Crystal Palace 20:00 Leeds 2-0
*Thursday 28 April 2022*
Man Utd 19:45 Chelsea 0-2


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2022)

*WEEK 35 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 April 2022*
Newcastle 12:30 Liverpool
Aston Villa 15:00 Norwich
Southampton 15:00 Crystal Palace
Watford 15:00 Burnley
Wolves 15:00 Brighton
Leeds 17:30 Man City
*Sunday 1 May 2022*
Everton 14:00 Chelsea
Spurs 14:00 Leicester
West Ham 16:30 Arsenal
*Monday 2 May 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Brentford


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 28, 2022)

*WEEK 35 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 April 2022*
Newcastle 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Watford 15:00 Burnley 1-0
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-0
Leeds 17:30 Man City 0-1
*Sunday 1 May 2022*
Everton 14:00 Chelsea 1-3
Spurs 14:00 Leicester 2-0
West Ham 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
*Monday 2 May 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Brentford 1-0


----------



## Swango1980 (Apr 28, 2022)

WEEK 35 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 April 2022
Newcastle 12:30 Liverpool 0-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Norwich 3-1
Southampton 15:00 Crystal Palace 0-0
Watford 15:00 Burnley 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 0-4
Sunday 1 May 2022
Everton 14:00 Chelsea 0-3
Spurs 14:00 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 16:30 Arsenal 0-2
Monday 2 May 2022
Man Utd 20:00 Brentford 2-0


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 28, 2022)

*WEEK 35 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 April 2022*
Newcastle 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
Watford 15:00 Burnley 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 0-3
*Sunday 1 May 2022*
Everton 14:00 Chelsea 1-3
Spurs 14:00 Leicester 2-2
West Ham 16:30 Arsenal 1-3
*Monday 2 May 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Brentford 1-2


----------



## Rooter (Apr 28, 2022)

WEEK 35 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 April 2022
Newcastle 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Norwich 2-1
Southampton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Watford 15:00 Burnley 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 2-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 0-5
Sunday 1 May 2022
Everton 14:00 Chelsea 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Leicester 2-1
West Ham 16:30 Arsenal 1-1
Monday 2 May 2022
Man Utd 20:00 Brentford 2-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 28, 2022)

*WEEK 35 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 April 2022*
Newcastle 12:30 Liverpool 0-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Watford 15:00 Burnley 1-2
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 1-3
*Sunday 1 May 2022*
Everton 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
Spurs 14:00 Leicester 1-2
West Ham 16:30 Arsenal 2-2
*Monday 2 May 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Brentford 3-2


----------



## Hogieefc (Apr 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*WEEK 35 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 April 2022*
Newcastle 12:30 Liverpool. 1-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Norwich. 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Crystal Palace. 1-1
Watford 15:00 Burnley 1-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton. 2-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City. 1-3
*Sunday 1 May 2022*
Everton 14:00 Chelsea. 2-1
Spurs 14:00 Leicester. 2-0
West Ham 16:30 Arsenal 0-1
*Monday 2 May 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Brentford. 2-0
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 28, 2022)

WEEK 35 FIXTURES

Saturday 30 April 2022

Newcastle 1-2 Liverpool
Aston Villa 1-0 Norwich
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-1 Burnley
Wolves 1-1 Brighton
Leeds 0-3 Man City

Sunday 1 May 2022

Everton 0-2 Chelsea
Spurs 2-1 Leicester
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal

Monday 2 May 2022

Man Utd 2-1 Brentford


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 28, 2022)

*WEEK 35 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 April 2022*
Newcastle 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Watford 15:00 Burnley 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-2
Leeds 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 1 May 2022*
Everton 14:00 Chelsea 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Leicester 2-1
West Ham 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
*Monday 2 May 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Brentford 2-2


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 28, 2022)

WEEK 35 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 April 2022
Newcastle 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Norwich 3-0
Southampton 15:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
Watford 15:00 Burnley 0-0
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 0-0
Leeds 17:30 Man City 0-2
Sunday 1 May 2022
Everton 14:00 Chelsea 0-3
Spurs 14:00 Leicester 3-1
West Ham 16:30 Arsenal 2-1
Monday 2 May 2022
Man Utd 20:00 Brentford 2-0


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 28, 2022)

*WEEK 35 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 April 2022*
Newcastle 12:30 Liverpool1-1
Aston Villa 15:00 Norwich3-1
Southampton 15:00 Crystal Palace1-1
Watford 15:00 Burnley1-2
Wolves 15:00 Brighton1-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City1-3
*Sunday 1 May 2022*
Everton 14:00 Chelsea0-3
Spurs 14:00 Leicester2-1
West Ham 16:30 Arsenal1-1
*Monday 2 May 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Brentford1-1


----------



## Fade and Die (Apr 29, 2022)

*Saturday* 
Newcastle v Liverpool 0-3
Aston Villa v Norwich 1-1
Southampton v Crystal Palace 1-1
Watford v Burnley 1-0
Wolves v Brighton 1-1
*Sunday *
Leeds v Man City 0-3
Everton v Chelsea 1-2
Spurs v Leicester 2-0
West Ham v Arsenal 1-1
*Monday* 
Man Utd v Brentford 2-0


----------



## Piece (Apr 29, 2022)

*WEEK 35 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 April 2022*
Newcastle 12:30 Liverpool 1-2
Aston Villa 15:00 Norwich 1-0
Southampton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Watford 15:00 Burnley 0-1
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 1-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 1-2
*Sunday 1 May 2022*
Everton 14:00 Chelsea 0-2
Spurs 14:00 Leicester 0-1
West Ham 16:30 Arsenal 0-1
*Monday 2 May 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Brentford 2-1


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2022)

Oooh it's getting close at the top...


----------



## fundy (Apr 29, 2022)

*WEEK 35 FIXTURES
Saturday 30 April 2022*
Newcastle 12:30 Liverpool 1-3
Aston Villa 15:00 Norwich 2-0
Southampton 15:00 Crystal Palace 1-2
Watford 15:00 Burnley 2-2
Wolves 15:00 Brighton 0-1
Leeds 17:30 Man City 0-4
*Sunday 1 May 2022*
Everton 14:00 Chelsea 1-2
Spurs 14:00 Leicester 3-1
West Ham 16:30 Arsenal 0-2
*Monday 2 May 2022*
Man Utd 20:00 Brentford 2-3


----------



## Billysboots (May 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Oooh it's getting close at the top...

View attachment 42416

Click to expand...

8 points apiece going into tomorrow evening. If only my shower provided this much excitement every week these days!


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2022)

No movement in the table, despite Fundy's HUGE score this week.


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2022)

And there's a lot of points up for grabs this week...


*WEEK 36 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 7 May 2022*
Brentford 15:00 Southampton
Burnley 15:00 Aston Villa
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford
Brighton 17:30 Man Utd
Liverpool 19:45 Spurs
*Sunday 8 May 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Leeds
Leicester 14:00 Everton
Norwich 14:00 West Ham
Man City 16:30 Newcastle
*Tuesday 10 May 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Liverpool
*Wednesday 11 May 2022*
Leeds 19:30 Chelsea
Leicester 19:45 Norwich
Watford 19:45 Everton
Wolves 20:15 Man City
*Thursday 12 May 2022*
Spurs 19:45 Arsenal


----------



## Swango1980 (May 3, 2022)

*Saturday 7 May 2022*
Brentford 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Aston Villa 1-0
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 3-1
Brighton 17:30 Man Utd 0-1
Liverpool 19:45 Spurs 3-2
*Sunday 8 May 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Leeds 2-2
Leicester 14:00 Everton 0-3
Norwich 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Man City 16:30 Newcastle 3-0
*Tuesday 10 May 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Liverpool 1-2
*Wednesday 11 May 2022*
Leeds 19:30 Chelsea 0-2
Leicester 19:45 Norwich 2-0
Watford 19:45 Everton 1-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 0-2
*Thursday 12 May 2022*
Spurs 19:45 Arsenal 1-2


----------



## pauljames87 (May 3, 2022)

*WEEK 36 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 7 May 2022*
Brentford 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
Liverpool 19:45 Spurs 2-1
*Sunday 8 May 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Leeds 2-1
Leicester 14:00 Everton 1-2
Norwich 14:00 West Ham 1-3
Man City 16:30 Newcastle 3-0
*Tuesday 10 May 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Liverpool 0-2
*Wednesday 11 May 2022*
Leeds 19:30 Chelsea 0-1
Leicester 19:45 Norwich 1-1
Watford 19:45 Everton 2-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 0-3
*Thursday 12 May 2022*
Spurs 19:45 Arsenal 2-2


----------



## pokerjoke (May 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			No movement in the table, despite Fundy's HUGE score this week.

View attachment 42456

Click to expand...

Great score Fundy
Highest of the season?


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2022)

pokerjoke said:



			Great score Fundy
Highest of the season?
		
Click to expand...

Second highest. Homer scored 18 in week 15! And that was also a ten-game week.


----------



## Rooter (May 3, 2022)

*Saturday 7 May 2022*
Brentford 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 1-0
Brighton 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
Liverpool 19:45 Spurs 3-1
*Sunday 8 May 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Leeds 1-0
Leicester 14:00 Everton 1-0
Norwich 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Man City 16:30 Newcastle 3-1
*Tuesday 10 May 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Liverpool 0-1
*Wednesday 11 May 2022*
Leeds 19:30 Chelsea 1-2
Leicester 19:45 Norwich 1-0
Watford 19:45 Everton 1-0
Wolves 20:15 Man City 1-2
*Thursday 12 May 2022*
Spurs 19:45 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2022)

*Saturday 7 May 2022*
Brentford 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Burnley 15:00 Aston Villa 0-1
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
Liverpool 19:45 Spurs 2-1
*Sunday 8 May 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Leeds 1-0
Leicester 14:00 Everton 2-0
Norwich 14:00 West Ham 1-2
Man City 16:30 Newcastle 1-0
*Tuesday 10 May 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Liverpool 0-3
*Wednesday 11 May 2022*
Leeds 19:30 Chelsea 0-2
Leicester 19:45 Norwich 1-0
Watford 19:45 Everton 1-0
Wolves 20:15 Man City 0-3
*Thursday 12 May 2022*
Spurs 19:45 Arsenal 1-1


----------



## Tashyboy (May 3, 2022)

*WEEK 36 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 7 May 2022*
Brentford 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Aston Villa2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford3-0
Brighton 17:30 Man Utd1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Spurs3-1
*Sunday 8 May 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Leeds2-0
Leicester 14:00 Everton1-1
Norwich 14:00 West Ham1-3
Man City 16:30 Newcastle3-1
*Tuesday 10 May 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Liverpool1-3
*Wednesday 11 May 2022*
Leeds 19:30 Chelsea1-3
Leicester 19:45 Norwich3-0
Watford 19:45 Everton1-2
Wolves 20:15 Man City0-2
*Thursday 12 May 2022*
Spurs 19:45 Arsenal2-2


----------



## Billysboots (May 4, 2022)

WEEK 36 FIXTURES

Saturday 7 May 2022

Brentford 1-0 Southampton
Burnley 2-1 Aston Villa
Chelsea 2-0 Wolves
Crystal Palace 2-1 Watford
Brighton 1-1 Man Utd
Liverpool 3-1 Spurs

Sunday 8 May 2022

Arsenal 2-0 Leeds
Leicester 1-1 Everton
Norwich 0-2 West Ham
Man City 3-0 Newcastle

Tuesday 10 May 2022

Aston Villa 0-2 Liverpool

Wednesday 11 May 2022

Leeds 1-2 Chelsea
Leicester 2-0 Norwich
Watford 0-1 Everton
Wolves 0-2 Man City

Thursday 12 May 2022

Spurs 2-1 Arsenal


----------



## pokerjoke (May 4, 2022)

Saturday 7 May 2022
Brentford 15:00 Southampton 2-2
Burnley 15:00 Aston Villa 1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
Liverpool 19:45 Spurs 2-3
Sunday 8 May 2022
Arsenal 14:00 Leeds 2-1
Leicester 14:00 Everton 2-1
Norwich 14:00 West Ham 0-2
Man City 16:30 Newcastle 3-1
Tuesday 10 May 2022
Aston Villa 20:00 Liverpool 1-3
Wednesday 11 May 2022
Leeds 19:30 Chelsea 1-2
Leicester 19:45 Norwich 2-0
Watford 19:45 Everton 1-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 0-3
Thursday 12 May 2022
Spurs 19:45 Arsenal 3-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 4, 2022)

*WEEK 36 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 7 May 2022*
Brentford 15:00 Southampton 1-1
Burnley 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Man Utd 1-2
Liverpool 19:45 Spurs 2-2
*Sunday 8 May 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Leeds 2-1
Leicester 14:00 Everton 1-1
Norwich 14:00 West Ham 0-2
Man City 16:30 Newcastle 3-1
*Tuesday 10 May 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Liverpool 0-3
*Wednesday 11 May 2022*
Leeds 19:30 Chelsea 1-2
Leicester 19:45 Norwich 2-0
Watford 19:45 Everton 1-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 0-3
*Thursday 12 May 2022*
Spurs 19:45 Arsenal 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (May 5, 2022)

*Saturday 7 May 2022*
Brentford 15:00 Southampton 2-1
Burnley 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 1-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 2-0
Brighton 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Spurs 2-0
*Sunday 8 May 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Leeds 3-1
Leicester 14:00 Everton 1-1
Norwich 14:00 West Ham 0-1
Man City 16:30 Newcastle 2-1
*Tuesday 10 May 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Liverpool 0-3
*Wednesday 11 May 2022*
Leeds 19:30 Chelsea 1-2
Leicester 19:45 Norwich 2-1
Watford 19:45 Everton 0-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 0-2
*Thursday 12 May 2022*
Spurs 19:45 Arsenal 2-2


----------



## Fade and Die (May 5, 2022)

*Saturday* 
Brentford v Southampton 2-0
Burnley v Aston Villa 1-2
Chelsea v Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace v Watford 1-0
Brighton v Man Utd 1-0
Liverpool v Tottenham 3-0
*Sunday* 
Arsenal v Leeds 3-0
Leicester v Everton 1-2
Norwich v West Ham 1-0
Man City v Newcastle 3-0
*Tuesday* 
Aston Villa v Liverpool 1-3
*Wednesday* 
Leeds v Chelsea 0-3
Leicester v Norwich 2-0
Watford v Everton 0-1
Wolves v Man City 0-3
*Thursday* 
Tottenham v Arsenal 2-1


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2022)

*WEEK 36 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 7 May 2022*
Brentford 15:00 Southampton 2-2
Burnley 15:00 Aston Villa 1-2
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 3-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 2-1
Brighton 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Spurs 3-1
*Sunday 8 May 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Leeds 2-0
Leicester 14:00 Everton 1-2
Norwich 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Man City 16:30 Newcastle 6-2
*Tuesday 10 May 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Liverpool 1-3
*Wednesday 11 May 2022*
Leeds 19:30 Chelsea 0-3
Leicester 19:45 Norwich 3-2
Watford 19:45 Everton 1-2
Wolves 20:15 Man City 0-3
*Thursday 12 May 2022*
Spurs 19:45 Arsenal 2-2


----------



## Hogieefc (May 5, 2022)

*WEEK 36 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 7 May 2022*
Brentford 15:00 Southampton  2-0
Burnley 15:00 Aston Villa  1-1
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves  3-1
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford  2-1
Brighton 17:30 Man Utd  1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Spurs  2-0
*Sunday 8 May 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Leeds  3-2
Leicester 14:00 Everton  1-2
Norwich 14:00 West Ham  0-2
Man City 16:30 Newcastle  3-1
*Tuesday 10 May 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Liverpool 0-4
*Wednesday 11 May 2022*
Leeds 19:30 Chelsea  1-1
Leicester 19:45 Norwich  2-0
Watford 19:45 Everton  0-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City  1-2
*Thursday 12 May 2022*
Spurs 19:45 Arsenal  2-0


----------



## Piece (May 7, 2022)

*WEEK 36 FIXTURES*

*Saturday 7 May 2022*
Brentford 15:00 Southampton 1-0
Burnley 15:00 Aston Villa 2-1
Chelsea 15:00 Wolves 2-0
Crystal Palace 15:00 Watford 4-1
Brighton 17:30 Man Utd 1-1
Liverpool 19:45 Spurs 1-1
*Sunday 8 May 2022*
Arsenal 14:00 Leeds 2-1
Leicester 14:00 Everton 1-1
Norwich 14:00 West Ham 2-1
Man City 16:30 Newcastle 3-1
*Tuesday 10 May 2022*
Aston Villa 20:00 Liverpool 0-2
*Wednesday 11 May 2022*
Leeds 19:30 Chelsea 1-1
Leicester 19:45 Norwich 1-0
Watford 19:45 Everton 2-1
Wolves 20:15 Man City 1-3
*Thursday 12 May 2022*
Spurs 19:45 Arsenal 2-2


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2022)

The league leaders with the worst scores this week. 





Apologies for late notice but at least there's no Saturday games:


*WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022*
Spurs 12:00 Burnley
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace
Leeds 14:00 Brighton
Watford 14:00 Leicester
West Ham 14:00 Man City
Wolves 14:00 Norwich
Everton 16:30 Brentford
*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester


----------



## Rooter (May 13, 2022)

*WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022*
Spurs 12:00 Burnley 2-0
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-0
Leeds 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Watford 14:00 Leicester 1-1
West Ham 14:00 Man City 1-3
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 1-0
Everton 16:30 Brentford 1-1
*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool 1-2
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace 2-0
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley 1-0
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester  1-1


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2022)

*WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022*
Spurs 12:00 Burnley 1-0
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Brighton 1-3
Watford 14:00 Leicester 0-1 
West Ham 14:00 Man City 0-3
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 1-0
Everton 16:30 Brentford 2-1
*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal 2-1
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool 0-2
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley 2-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester 2-1


----------



## Hogieefc (May 13, 2022)

*WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022*
Spurs 12:00 Burnley 3-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-0
Leeds 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Watford 14:00 Leicester 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Man City 1-3
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 3-0
Everton 16:30 Brentford 2-1
*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal 1-1
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool 1-4
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-0
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley 2-0
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester 2-0


----------



## Tashyboy (May 13, 2022)

*WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022*
Spurs 12:00 Burnley 3-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace1-1
Leeds 14:00 Brighton1-2
Watford 14:00 Leicester0-2
West Ham 14:00 Man City1-3
Wolves 14:00 Norwich3-1
Everton 16:30 Brentford
*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal2-1
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool1-3
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace1-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley2-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester2-0


----------



## Billysboots (May 13, 2022)

WEEK 37

Sunday 15 May 2022

Spurs 2-0 Burnley
Aston Villa 1-1 Crystal Palace
Leeds 1-2 Brighton
Watford 0-1 Leicester
West Ham  1-3 Man City
Wolves 1-0 Norwich
Everton 1-1 Brentford

Monday 16 May 2022

Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal

Tuesday 17 May 2022

Southampton 0-3 Liverpool

Thursday 19 May 2022

Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 2-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Leicester


----------



## Swango1980 (May 13, 2022)

*WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022*
Spurs 12:00 Burnley 3-0
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Brighton 1-0
Watford 14:00 Leicester 0-4
West Ham 14:00 Man City 1-3
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 2-0
Everton 16:30 Brentford 2-0
*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal 1-0
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool 1-3
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-0
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley 2-0
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester 2-2


----------



## Fade and Die (May 13, 2022)

*Sunday*
Tottenham v Burnley 2-0
Aston Villa v Crystal Palace 1-1
Leeds v Brighton 2-1
Watford v Leicester 1-2
West Ham v Man City 1-3
Wolves v Norwich 3-0
Everton v Brentford 1-0
*Monday* 
Newcastle v Arsenal 1-2
*Tuesday* 
Southampton v Liverpool 0-3
*Thursday* 
Everton v Crystal Palace 2-1
Aston Villa v Burnley 1-1
Chelsea v Leicester 3-1


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 13, 2022)

*WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022*
Spurs 12:00 Burnley 3-0
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Watford 14:00 Leicester 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Man City 1-3
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 2-1
Everton 16:30 Brentford 1-1
*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool 0-3
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace 2-0
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley 1-2
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester 3-2[/QUOTE]


----------



## Piece (May 13, 2022)

*WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022*
Spurs 12:00 Burnley 2-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace 0-1
Leeds 14:00 Brighton 1-2
Watford 14:00 Leicester 1-3
West Ham 14:00 Man City 0-2
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 1-1
Everton 16:30 Brentford 2-1
*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal 1-1
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool 2-3
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley 2-0
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester 2-2


----------



## pokerjoke (May 13, 2022)

WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022
Spurs 12:00 Burnley 4-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-2
Leeds 14:00 Brighton 2-1
Watford 14:00 Leicester 0-1
West Ham 14:00 Man City 1-3
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 3-0
Everton 16:30 Brentford 2-2
Monday 16 May 2022
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal 2-1
Tuesday 17 May 2022
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool 2-2
Thursday 19 May 2022
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley 2-0
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester 3-1


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2022)

*WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022*
Spurs 12:00 Burnley 4-0 
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace 2-1
Leeds 14:00 Brighton 0-2
Watford 14:00 Leicester 1-3
West Ham 14:00 Man City 1-4
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 3-0
Everton 16:30 Brentford 2-1
*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal 2-2
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool 0-3
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace 2-2
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley 3-0
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester 3-2


----------



## Fade and Die (May 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			The league leaders with the worst scores this week. 

View attachment 42584



Apologies for late notice but at least there's no Saturday games:


*WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022*
Spurs 12:00 Burnley
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace
Leeds 14:00 Brighton
Watford 14:00 Leicester
West Ham 14:00 Man City
Wolves 14:00 Norwich
Everton 16:30 Brentford
*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester
		
Click to expand...

18 points! Is that a typo?😬


----------



## pauljames87 (May 13, 2022)

*WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022*
Spurs 12:00 Burnley 1-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace 1-1
Leeds 14:00 Brighton 0-2
Watford 14:00 Leicester 0-2
West Ham 14:00 Man City 1-3
Wolves 14:00 Norwich 2-1
Everton 16:30 Brentford 0-1
*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal 1-2
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool 0-2
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace 0-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley 0-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester 2-2


----------



## fundy (May 13, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			18 points! Is that a typo?😬
		
Click to expand...


think we all get one, had mine last week


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			18 points! Is that a typo?😬
		
Click to expand...

Ah yeah I think so, that was meant to be my points..


----------



## Tashyboy (May 15, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



*WEEK 37
Sunday 15 May 2022*
Spurs 12:00 Burnley 3-1
Aston Villa 14:00 Crystal Palace1-1
Leeds 14:00 Brighton1-2
Watford 14:00 Leicester0-2
West Ham 14:00 Man City1-3
Wolves 14:00 Norwich3-1
Everton 16:30 Brentford
*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal2-1
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool1-3
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace1-1
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley2-1
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester2-0
		
Click to expand...

Sod it I missed out the Everton game.


----------



## fundy (May 15, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Sod it I missed out the Everton game.
		
Click to expand...


you wouldve had 3-2 of course


----------



## Tashyboy (May 15, 2022)

fundy said:



			you wouldve had 3-2 of course 

Click to expand...

Go on then twist me arm
Everton 3 Brentford 2 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 16, 2022)

*Monday 16 May 2022*
Newcastle 20:00 Arsenal 2-1
*Tuesday 17 May 2022*
Southampton 19:45 Liverpool 0-2
*Thursday 19 May 2022*
Everton 19:45 Crystal Palace 1-0
Aston Villa 20:00 Burnley 2-0
Chelsea 20:00 Leicester 1-0


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2022)

*FINAL DAY
Sunday 22 May 2022*
Arsenal 16:00 Everton
Brentford 16:00 Leeds
Brighton 16:00 West Ham
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle
Chelsea 16:00 Watford
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd
Leicester 16:00 Southampton
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa
Norwich 16:00 Spurs


----------



## pauljames87 (May 18, 2022)

*FINAL DAY
Sunday 22 May 2022*
Arsenal 16:00 Everton 1-1
Brentford 16:00 Leeds 1-0
Brighton 16:00 West Ham 1-2
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle 1-1
Chelsea 16:00 Watford 3-1
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd 2-1
Leicester 16:00 Southampton 2-1
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves 3-1
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa 4-0
Norwich 16:00 Spurs 1-3


----------



## fundy (May 18, 2022)

*FINAL DAY
Sunday 22 May 2022*
Arsenal 16:00 Everton 2-1
Brentford 16:00 Leeds 3-1
Brighton 16:00 West Ham 2-2
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle 1-2
Chelsea 16:00 Watford 3-0
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd 1-2
Leicester 16:00 Southampton 4-1
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves 3-0
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa 4-1
Norwich 16:00 Spurs 0-4


----------



## Swango1980 (May 18, 2022)

*FINAL DAY
Sunday 22 May 2022*
Arsenal 16:00 Everton 0-1
Brentford 16:00 Leeds 1-3
Brighton 16:00 West Ham 1-1
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle 1-2
Chelsea 16:00 Watford 4-0
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd 2-1
Leicester 16:00 Southampton 2-0
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves 3-0
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa 3-2
Norwich 16:00 Spurs  0-2


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 18, 2022)

*FINAL DAY
Sunday 22 May 2022*
Arsenal 16:00 Everton 2-1
Brentford 16:00 Leeds 2-3
Brighton 16:00 West Ham 1-2
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle 1-3
Chelsea 16:00 Watford 3-0
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd 2-2
Leicester 16:00 Southampton 3-0
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves 4-0
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa 3-1
Norwich 16:00 Spurs 1-2


----------



## Tashyboy (May 18, 2022)

*FINAL DAY
Sunday 22 May 2022*
Arsenal 16:00 Everton2-1
Brentford 16:00 Leeds1-1
Brighton 16:00 West Ham2-1
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle1-2
Chelsea 16:00 Watford4-0
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd2-1
Leicester 16:00 Southampton2-1
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves3-1
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa3-1
Norwich 16:00 Spurs0-4


----------



## Hogieefc (May 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*FINAL DAY
Sunday 22 May 2022*
Arsenal 16:00 Everton  2-0
Brentford 16:00 Leeds  1-1
Brighton 16:00 West Ham  1-1
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle  0-2
Chelsea 16:00 Watford  4-0
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd  2-1
Leicester 16:00 Southampton  2-0
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves  4-1
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa  2-1
Norwich 16:00 Spurs  0-4
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (May 18, 2022)

Sunday 22 May 2022
Arsenal 16:00 Everton 2-1
Brentford 16:00 Leeds 1-2
Brighton 16:00 West Ham 2-2
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle 1-0
Chelsea 16:00 Watford 5-0
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd 1-2
Leicester 16:00 Southampton 4-1
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves 2-1
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa 4-0
Norwich 16:00 Spurs 0-4


----------



## Rooter (May 19, 2022)

*Sunday 22 May 2022*
Arsenal 16:00 Everton 1-0
Brentford 16:00 Leeds 1-1
Brighton 16:00 West Ham 0-2
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle 2-1
Chelsea 16:00 Watford 2-0
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd 2-2
Leicester 16:00 Southampton 2-0
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves 3-0
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa 3-1
Norwich 16:00 Spurs 0-2


----------



## Fade and Die (May 19, 2022)

*Sunday*
Arsenal v Everton 2-1
Brentford v Leeds 2-0
Brighton v West Ham 1-3
Burnley v Newcastle 1-2
Chelsea v Watford 2-0
Crystal Palace v Man Utd 1-1
Leicester v Southampton 2-1
Liverpool v Wolves3-0
Man City v Aston Villa 3-0
Norwich v spurs 0-2


----------



## Piece (May 20, 2022)

*FINAL DAY
Sunday 22 May 2022*
Arsenal 16:00 Everton 0-2
Brentford 16:00 Leeds 1-2
Brighton 16:00 West Ham 0-0
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle 1-0
Chelsea 16:00 Watford 5-1
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd 1-3
Leicester 16:00 Southampton 2-0
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves 2-1
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa 4-1
Norwich 16:00 Spurs 0-3


----------



## Orikoru (May 20, 2022)

Well, this is exciting. One point in it going into the final day!


----------



## Billysboots (May 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Well, this is exciting. One point in it going into the final day!

View attachment 42655

Click to expand...

I’m doing my very best Devon Loch impersonation 😳


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2022)

FINAL DAY
Sunday 22 May 2022
Arsenal 16:00 Everton 2-1
Brentford 16:00 Leeds 3-1
Brighton 16:00 West Ham 1-2
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle 2-2
Chelsea 16:00 Watford 2-0
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd 2-1
Leicester 16:00 Southampton 2-0
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves 3-0
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa 4-1
Norwich 16:00 Spurs 0-1


----------



## Billysboots (May 21, 2022)

FINAL DAY

Sunday 22 May 2022

Arsenal 2-1 Everton
Brentford 2-0 Leeds
Brighton 0-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-0 Newcastle
Chelsea 3-0 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-2 Man Utd
Leicester 2-0 Southampton
Liverpool 3-0 Wolves
Man City 3-0 Aston Villa
Norwich 0-2 Spurs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 21, 2022)

FINAL DAY
Sunday 22 May 2022
Arsenal 16:00 Everton 2-1
Brentford 16:00 Leeds 2-1
Brighton 16:00 West Ham 1-0
Burnley 16:00 Newcastle 1-2
Chelsea 16:00 Watford 2-0
Crystal Palace 16:00 Man Utd 0-1
Leicester 16:00 Southampton 2-0
Liverpool 16:00 Wolves 3-0
Man City 16:00 Aston Villa 3-1
Norwich 16:00 Spurs 0-1


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

*FINAL STANDINGS*




@Billysboots sorry mate - that's a tough one to take. 

Honourable mention to @HomerJSimpson who achieved the best points-per-game ratio, unfortunately missing several weeks at the start of the season.

Thanks everyone for taking part.


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2022)

Think we need a play off between the top two, lets say the CL final 

WD Ori and Billy


----------



## Billysboots (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



*FINAL STANDINGS*

View attachment 42691


@Billysboots sorry mate - that's a tough one to take. 

Honourable mention to @HomerJSimpson who achieved the best points-per-game ratio, unfortunately missing several weeks at the start of the season.

Thanks everyone for taking part. 

Click to expand...

Looks like a tie to me 😉

Thanks for organising mate.


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			Looks like a tie to me 😉

Thanks for organising mate.
		
Click to expand...

that or hes claimed it on last weekend countback


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			that or hes claimed it on last weekend countback 

Click to expand...

It's all in here! I assumed people had read it at some stage.


----------



## fundy (May 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



It's all in here! I assumed people had read it at some stage. 

Click to expand...


ROFL - i was only joking but you actually have


----------



## Orikoru (May 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			ROFL - i was only joking but you actually have 

Click to expand...

That's been the rule since I started this four seasons back! I couldn't think of any other way to separate positions!


----------



## Billysboots (May 23, 2022)

I’m kidding! I’ve been going backwards for weeks. The climax was reminiscent of Keegan’s Newcastle being reeled in by Fergie.


----------



## Tashyboy (May 23, 2022)

Cannot believe there’s not an honourable mention for the last winner of the season 😉

Well won and done Ori me man.


----------

